# [LPF] Coils of Flame



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2013)

Start Date: 04 April, 2013

GM: Mowgli

Judge: perrinmiller

*Honorable Players:*

```
Updated: 09/28/2013

Player             Start XP     Current XP      TBG      Gained GP     Level Date[/U]
Anaerion           34185        63625           16379    23519         09/27/2013 (9)
Arianna            20648        42658           11430    18570         05/26/2013 (7):09/27/2013 (8)
Elenka             27001        52157           13546    20686         07/11/2013 (8):10/30/2013 (9)
Ellamin            23000        46731           12583    19723         08/28/2013 (8)
Heinrich           20707        42714           11441    18581         05/25/2013 (7):09/27/2013 (8)
```




```
[u]##  Encounter                 XP       GP       Date[/U]
01  Deathtrap Ooze             4800     5000    06/04/2013
02  Snake Den                  1200     1700    07/15/2013
03  Guard Post                 4800     5000    08/28/2013
04  Guardian of the Shrine    14400    10500    09/27/2013
05  The Lava Shrine           19200    [u]13500[/u]    10/30/2013
    Encounter GP/PC                     7140
```




```
[U]##  Treasure                                                       GP[/U]
01  Wand of Summon Monster II (34 Charges)                          3060 GP
01  Crown of Swords                                                 6000 GP
01  Longarm Bracers                                                 7200 GP
01  Exquisite Emerald                                               5000 GP
01  Sustaining Spoon                                                5400 GP
01  Scroll (Phantom Steed, Slow, Magic Circle Against Evil,         3850 GP
            Wall of Iron, Banishment)
01  Infinite Scrollcase                                             2800 GP
01  +1 Cunning Cold Iron Quarterstaff (Both ends Enchanted; DC21)  18620 GP
01  Potion of Gaseous Form (DC 18)                                   750 GP
01  +1 Adamantine Agile Breastplate, Light Fortification           14800 GP
02  Mithril Breastplate                                             8400 GP
01  +1 Mithril Chainmail                                            5150 GP
01  Ring of Force shield                                            8500 GP
01  Bag of Holding (Type III)                                       7400 GP
01  Wand of Flame Blade (31 Charges)                                2790 GP
01  Pari's Payout                                                   1359 GP
```

*Expectations*
This is a pretty straightforward cave-crawl. RP as much as you can, try to post descriptions of actions along with some sort of dialogue. Be nice, and have fun!

I really like to use initiative as rolled, so we'll start with that. If we get TOO bogged down we can change, but if everyone just watches for their turn and posts up an action in a reasonable amount of time we should be fine. I'll roll initiative and post a "Combat Block" with all party members and (perceived) Foes in order of initiative, and will update this each time there are significant changes. I'll post bad guys AC and HP so you guys will know the results of your rolls and can post descriptive text. I trust you not to use this for metagame purposes, 'cause that just wouldn't be fun .

Environment plays a big part in this adventure - please read the section below and keep it in mind when determining modifiers to your rolls and when writing your descriptions.


*Environmental Modifiers*
It's *HOT*. DC 15 Fortitude Save every hour to avoid 1d4 points NL damage. -1 for each previous save required, and -4 for wearing armor. PbP isn't really good for calculating time so I'm trying to decide how to judge an hour. Maybe every 3 rooms or so?
It's *LOUD* and *STEAMY*. Perception checks are at -2 throughout the adventure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2013)

Reserved (May or May Not End Up Being Used)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2013)

Pari's head bobs enthusiastically as each person is introduced, causing his shock of dark orange hair to wave wildly in the air. He accepts Ellamin's suggestion for a drink and takes a large swallow when it's brought, hardly seeming to notice as the alcohol slides down his throat and he glances twitchily around the room.

Finally, he gets down to business.

"As Heinrich no doubt remembers, I spent some months as a young member of my craft hiring out my services from this very inn. I was not too far along in my studies, however, when the Council in Tal Hallow summoned me home and asked me to take an assignment; I was to insert myself into an area just to the southwest of them, sharing a border, where some tales of events that were . . . concerning . . . to the Council were coming to light. Just rumors, but worth investigating.

"The Barony of Gevallenengel has proven to be most unusual. It's only a small territory in the lower reaches of the Seithr range, consisting of one small village and a wood, with the Baron's castle looming over all from a high clifftop. There's a wood and a rather nice little river through it all. But it doesn't take long once within it's borders to realize that there's more to this place than it seems on the surface. Even after all the time I've spent there, I have not managed to more than scratch the surface.

"The wood is very overgrown, and travel through it has proven difficult even for a nature priest of my abilities. More, it seems to be considerably larger within than the space it occupies on the map. Other than the main road through the barony, paths within the wood shift, so that the way one takes one day might have changed the next.

"The villagers are very leery of strangers, guarded and reclusive. There is some trade passing through - there are some necessities for them that they cannot produce for themselves - but merchants stay at an inn just up the river and well outside the village borders and are never allowed within the village itself. I've yet to gain the villagers trust, and have not been allowed into their little hamlet myself.

"Living within the Barony is an unsettling experience. There's an aura about the place, an atmosphere of breathless expectation and of being watched that's most disturbing. I hardly noticed it at first, but over the course of time it's grown so that even now, even outside the borders, I find myself fighting the urge to look over my shoulder.

"So much to learn there . . ."

He drifts off into silence for a moment, a look of absent consideration coming across his leathery features, before taking another long swallow and continuing.

"Aaahhh. Enough, and on to business. Yestercay I became aware of an oddity, strange even for what I've learned so far of the wood. At the base of the cliffside upon which the Castle Gevallenengel lies - hundreds of feet above or more - there is a cave. I've been inside, it's a simple, natural cave that extends only twenty or thirty feet into the cliff. Or it was. I was on my way by the cavern on an errand of some urgency when I noticed a glow emanating from the cave mouth. It was dim; had it not been twilight I'd not have seen it, but once aware I decided it was worth a short investigation. Moving closer brought the smell of sulfur, and some muted noises from within as well. More, the _feel_ of the air from the place was changed . . . from the outside it feels more like the opening to a larger space than I know is there.

"Sadly, that errand I mentioned won't wait long enough for me to give this the attention it deserves. I had enough time to spare to spend a day coming here to fetch a few people who might be interested in looking into this for me and even at that I'm pressed.

"So, to sum up I'm asking the five of you to investigate this cave for me. Once you've looked into it, and taken care of whatever you find to ensure that it does not endanger the Barony or its citizens . . . yes, I've met some of them going about their business in the wood and come to care for them . . . I'd like you to make a brief visit to Tal Hallow to report your findings to the Council. There you will receive a reward commensurate with your services. If they will not pay you - I'm certain that they will, though I've not spoken with them to make arrangements - I will see myself that you receive payment.

"I think that about covers it . . . are there any questions before we conclude?"
_______________


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2013)

"southvest uf Tal holler; baronry uf Gevallenengel, Or fallen angel in  common tongue; cave uf prescience, possible summons. We fight, Arianna  und I , a cult das ist summoners uf deadly evil. Vith Feuer I fight the  Feuer, Fire I fight das vith fire.

How far ist to white cliff manor? I am .. .. .." Heinrich pausees and  sighs, .. .. .. "I am vanted man in mein home, und must to stay avay."









*OOC:*


it looks like i's have to sell one of my pearl of power lv 1 something to get a wand of cure light







"I neet to go to arcane pearl fur business furst"

he returns 2 hours later, his cross bow and bolts are now missing, but there is a smile on his face.

"I meant arcane row/mystic pearl"


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2013)

Elenka listens carefully and with a look of intense interest on her face.  It is obvious before she even speaks that she has already agreed within her mind to take on Pari's request to look into the oddities of this cave.

"I've not heard of this 'Gevallenengel' though my own birthplace of Pregor'jah and the Chernyj Wood is nestled in the foothills of the Seithr's northern slope.  My heart lies in those forests that skirt the lower reaches of the Seithr Mountains and I would gladly return to the area to walk its wooded ways."  She smiles, momentarily lost in remembrances.

"My latest employer sent me to Tal Hallow.  I made many acquaintances and have come to love the land and the people who live there.  It pleases me to be able to help them; I'm sure my guardian and partner, Drevezh'korol, feels the same.  So, yes, Master Pari, count the both of us in; Drevezh'korol will join us on the journey.

Speaking of which, it _is_ quite a distance..."




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/4 remaining.
3rd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
Post-summon SOP: Extend

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 22 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 8, 2013)

After a bit of shopping, Arianna heads out on the road that was specified.  She knows what the distance of a half mile is, but is still unsure of what an oak is.  If the gnome had said a sea fan black coral reef, she would know what she is looking for.  Not recognizing anyone on the road, she continues forward, hoping they will recognize her in her sea blue cloak.

[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 0 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 1 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move 40'

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (12 hours)
In hand: nothing
Conditions: AC 28                  




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2013)

Arianna leaves the city and heads out on the main road. Soon enough she comes in sight of a massive tree, large enough that it would take three grown humans to encircle the trunk with their arms. Beneath the tree stands Pari from the evening before, along with a tiger who's shoulder is well above the Gnomes head.

The Gnome greets her with a smile . . . she's the first to arrive.

OOC: More this evening.
_______________


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 8, 2013)

"It's been a while since I've traveled south; the change of scenery should do nicely to reinvigorate my hobbies. I will gather my things and settle my other business here shortly, and join you all again at the designated meeting place." With that, Ellamin departs, and shows up later at the oak wearing surprisingly subdued clothes, though his excitement of being back on the road means that he's still overflowing with energy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2013)

Heinrich settles accounts and leaves word with his uncle at the scrivener's shop, and predictably a heated discussion ensues. In the end His uncle capitulates on the promise tha Heinrich will use utmost care in his talents and skills. Promises given, they shake and he heads out for the großen Eiche, or great oak.He sees it after a bit of a stroll with Pari his tiger friend and the others.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2013)

Anaerion swings by his home long enough to enjoy his rest for the night.  Having finally gotten used to stay awake almost as long as Malkovian, he catches up on reading some of the tales and legends that Malkovian has already read. He finds himself facinated by the tales, trying to remeber why he quit reading them in the first place.  _Probally trying to learn spells for the first time side tracked me_  Anaerion thinks to himself as he prepares to sleep for the night, but not before setting up Malkovian with a new book of Venzan Adventures that Anaerion found in his house.

 The next morning, after preparing his spells, Anaerion races to the great oak, his equipment full with new books for Malkovian, and himself sporting the new cloak he just found. Weezing slightly due to himself being out of shape, Anaerion struggles to get his breath out.

"Hope...Not...too...late."

"My bad.  REALLY didn't want to that book down.  It was so interesting!"

Looking around at the group, and waiting for his breath to catch up, Anaerion asks "Only one more, correct?"


[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


Since no one wants to do the Q & A thing I won't hold you up.







Elenka trodding down the road in sensible travel clothes arrives ready to go.




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/4 remaining.
3rd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
Post-summon SOP: Extend

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 22 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


 On my phone so no proper post,  but I'm happy to do Q&A before we head out - we can do it sitting under the tree instead of sitting at the DWI. Pari would like that better anyway . No real time rush to move on for me, I just wanted to clear the DWI thread to clear the chaos somewhat for SdW and PM.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2013)

[sblock]
I was also under the impression we wanted to do the Q&A bit in the actual thread, and not in the DWI.  I figured that once we crossed into the thread here it was considered "At the Great Oak", hence why no questions...
With both GE and myself having Phantom Chariot, i figured the actual means of travel was going to come up once Anaerion and Elenka talked it through.
[/sblock]

With the fiery red-head arriveing at last, Anaerion speaks up first.  "Right, so, I had a few questions about the trip since we are all here.  First of all, " turning towards Pari " you mentioned from yesterday that you had already explored this cave once prior?  Or did I misunderstand you?"

"Secondly, will we have to worry about the Baron getting worried that 5 new adventures will be investigating this?  Also, you mentioned that the feel of the place changed.  Was it a more magical in nature change?  Or was it because it was dusk, so something strange happened?"

"Oh, and how are we getting there?" Malkovian interjects.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Knowledge (geography) (1d20+10=21)
Knowledge (nobility) (1d20+10=13)

"This sounds like an intriguing barony. Now that we are away from the crowd, what can you tell of the baron? How long has he been the baron? Does he interact with his subjects much or stay in his castle? Does he know of your activities?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2013)

Heinrich stands quietly listening to all of the questions, his head follows each speaking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2013)

Pari greets each new arrival in turn, and stands scratching the huge tiger under his whiskered chin and making small talk until Elenka arrives and you're all assembled. Once there, he takes the questions in turn.

"I have indeed explored the cave; when I went in it was a single room, a natural cave in the cliff wall about 20 or 30 feet deep. I'm not sure how else to explain the 'feel' of the change - it's the difference between looking into a relatively small cave . . . or room, or whatever . . . where you can almost see the back wall and looking into a much larger space. There's just a feel to the air. City folk would say it's the difference between looking into the darkened parlor of someone's house versus gazing into the black space of an empty auditorium. It's not magical, the space just _feels_ bigger. Whatever happened there, this is no longer a small, simple cave.

"I don't _think_ you'll have to worry overmuch about the Baron's reaction to your presence or activities. In the time I've been there his name's on the lips of the villagers but rarely. True, it's usually spoken with . . . awe? . . . reverence? . . . fear? But I've never set eyes on the fellow, and I've been there some little while and 'taken care' of a few situations. Quietly, mind you. There's a definite air of menace about the entire place, and of being watched. But nothing's ever come of it that I know of.

"As to the history of the Barony, the villagers simply say that it's been there 'for ever.' I've done some research in the libraries at Tal Hallow, but have found no mention of the place. It's quite small, and has taken part in no wars or battles to which I could find reference. The villagers don't call the Baron by any name other than 'the Baron.' Without particular names, or some other reference, I can't really say how long the current Baron Gevallenengel has been ensconced there.

"Don't worry yourself about transport . . . I can get us all to an area a short distance from the cave, and provide you with means to contact me once your mission is complete. I'll come to collect you and take you to Tal Hallow to make your report, but I'm afraid you'll have to make your own way back to Venza - or to wherever you wish to travel from there, of course.

"The wood within the Barony can be quite confusing. It's very much overgrown, and as I said any paths seem to, um, _wander_. You are free to do as you wish there, of course, and I'm certain you lot can take care of yourselves, but my recommendation would be not to wander far from the cave if you should decide to exit before you're quite finished with your exploration and investigation.

"Well, then . . . did I answer all of the questions so far? Are there any others? We've some time if you wish, as our travel to the cave will be almost instantaneous."
_______________


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2013)

"Ist das place you go to take us to, goot fur base camp before we go to das cave? Vould be goot to talk to Baron furst, or _nich_? Or should vee be like you on low down, go to Tavern to get supplies, not town?"

[sblock=Mowgli]
sorry, I'm drawing a blank on any other question right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2013)

"I was planning to deliver you almost within sight of the cave entrance. If you'd prefer a little more space that's doable. I'd not recommend speaking with the Baron. As I said, I've never met the man and the villagers' view of him is . . . odd.

"As to supplying yourselves, as I said the villagers will have little or nothing to do with you - they'll avoid you if they can unless you try to come into the village. So I'd suggest we wait here while you gather any supplies you've not brought with you."
_______________


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 10, 2013)

"Let's see.  Spear, claws, and mage armor running.  Yep, I am ready."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2013)

"I haf food, spell book, und back up weapon. Ah, If I should fall in combat," He pulls out a wand with inlayed Ivory,"use das vand to cure me, ja? Who can use spell? I have in pack here, jut think of das vand It vill be on top."


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 10, 2013)

"I can if it is a healing wand.  If it is a mage's wand, well only half of them work for me.  They told you what the *special word* was at the store, didn't they?"  Arianna gets the command word from Heinrich.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> "I can if it is a healing wand.  If it is a mage's wand, well only half of them work for me.  They told you what the *special word* was at the store, didn't they?"  Arianna gets the command word from Heinrich.




"Its [blah blah blah]."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 10, 2013)

"Aww, thats to bad. I know you were excited to use that new spell you learened." Malkovian says.  Anaerion shrugs and says "We didn't know, and now we are paying for it.  Besides, it might still be useful;  The day is still young."

"As to being ready or not, I have gathered everything that I can.  I am ready to depart."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2013)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*









*OOC:*


My apologies to everyone.  Work & then family business has kept me tied up the past two days.







Elenka opens her mouth to ask a question just scant seconds after Anaerion.  She snaps her mouth shut and listens with a growing smile.  The man, demented though he might appear to be, has asked the very questions she herself meant to ask.

"Well, that answers what I was going to ask.  I am curious about this mode of travel you have, Master Pari."  She smiles.  "Though I am sure that I will experience it soon enough.  Once we arrive, I will need a few minutes to summon Drevezh'korol but after that I will be ready to begin our investigation."

Elenka turns to Arianna.  "After my last escapade, I, too, learned the value of carrying a wand of healing.  I hope you won't mind if I impose upon you to use it to my benefit when necessary?"  She will inform Arianna of its location and the word of activation.  She doesn't expect to need it except after combats but you never know for sure.

Elenka studies her soon-to-be companions: she already likes Arianna.  The demon Arianna summoned was a surprise and how she managed to function while within the belly of that creature Elenka didn't know.  Nor how she got _out_ though Elenka was sure she would find out soon enough.  Heinrich, a wanted man in his own home, she wasn't sure about though it was nice to have someone from near her own home and who knew and understood the region.  The bard Ellamin she knows nothing about beyond the impression that he was well-spoken.  She hoped they would become friends.  And Anaerion.  The man seemed half-demented talking in two voices constantly.  She wasn't sure about that second voice; maybe he was just a good ventriloquist.  Wizards were mad that way, or so she had heard.

With a nod she says, "I also am ready."




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/4 remaining.
3rd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
Post-summon SOP: Extend

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 22 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 10, 2013)

"I'm ready to go as well. It shall be interesting to see how the lands to the south have changed in the last decade or so since my travels last took me there. I have a wand of healing as well, and am capable of administering it even." He looks over the party approvingly and obviously pleased to be back adventuring in the open world.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2013)

Pari looks at each of you in turn, seemingly trying to judge your readiness, or commitment, or something. Whatever it is he sees must meet his expectations, as he nods once more and pulls a scroll from within a tube at his waist. "Very well, very well.

"If I could get you to gather round within a few feet of each other, and of me and of this fine specimen of Oak tree, we'll be on our way."

Once all are gathered in, Pari opens the scroll and begins reading. The sounds flowing from his mouth are reminiscent of a gentle breeze hissing through the summer leaves on the oak under which you stand. As he continues, the breeze grows stronger; though there is no physical sensation you can clearly imagine it stiffening to the point it's all but knocking you off your feet. Just as the sound intensifies to the point you'd swear you were standing in a gale force wind if you could but feel it, the Gnome reaches out and touches the oak tree.

'Gut-wrenching' is a mild term for the sudden sense of dislocating motion sweeping through you . . . except it lasts but a moment. Not even long enough to be certain that you actually felt it, that anything _really_ happened, except that you are no longer standing outside of the Most Serene City of Venza. Rather, you find yourselves in a heavily overgrown and eerily silent wood and in the shadow of a great cliff-face that disappears into the forest canopy some 40 to 50 feet above.

A sound somewhere between a very unhappy whine and an angry grumble comes from deep within the chest of the tiger, and Pari's jowls make a smacking sound as he shakes his head rapidly to clear it. "Hnnn. I forget how bad that one is when one brings a load of people along. My apologies for forgetting to warn you . . . your heads should clear in a second or two."
_______________


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2013)

"I am Gefühl perfectly Ordnung."mumbles Heinrich, his eyes crossed and watery. He shakes his head to clear it, taking in his surroundings once he gets his head to so spinning.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 13, 2013)

While Arianna's mind is swirling a bit from the transport, Teq is quite at ease.  "What?  That was nothing compared to the jaunts I have to endure."

Once they both have their composure, they survey the cliff face to find the easiest way for the group to get to the cave.
[sblock=ooc]Is this cave at ground level, or a climb?  Arianna can get there by spider climb potion or growing some wings and flying. But, she is unsure how to get the rest of the party there.

PS. I am at a convention Sat and Sunday.  Posting will be light, if at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2013)

Noting the . . . mermaid's (?) . . . look 'round, the Gnome points off to the east. "The cave's just over that way, about 50 yards. You could see it from here if the woods weren't so overgrown. You can walk right in."

He looks for a moment at each of the others, his eyes lighting on Anaerion. He hands the man a small stone with a rune engraved on it. "When you're ready to leave, hold this in your left hand and pronounce the rune. I'll get the message and will meet you here as soon as I can get free. And now, Tagaiwi and I must be on about our other errand. Are there any other questions?"
_______________


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2013)

_"Nein"_


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka shakes her head in the negative to Pari's question of more questions.  She seems distracted, though, and scans the ground for something.  With a smile she reaches down and picks up a plump acorn and rolls it around the palm of her hand.

"No, Master Pari.  No other questions from me.  Rest assured that we will all do everything we can to discover the cause of this... unease."

Having said her bit to the gnome she goes back to whatever it is that has her preoccupied.  Moving to a small clear spot free of any of her companions she kneels on the ground and places the acorn in front of her.  She begins to sing, unskilled but with a natural talent, a wordless song that reminds one of forest much like the one they are in.  Icy runes glowing blue-white rise up like frost to encircle Elenka then reach out to surround the acorn.  The acorn seems to draw in the power of the runes, then it splits and a sapling limned in icy light rapidly grows into a tree of a height taller than most men.  The runes flare and fade, excepting one high up on the tree and one on Elenka's forehead, leaving the tree shorn of excess leaves and limbs so that a wooden man-like hulk remains.

Though the figure is crudely shaped like a man the face it wears is intricately carved.  That face creaks into a broad smile as the creature looks upon the small, red-haired summoner.  Elenka, however, frowns and steps up to the wood-man and gently places fingers upon an iron spike hammered into his wooden chest.  The spike flickers with a power of potential that reminds one of fire.

"I'm sorry, Drevezh'korol.  I didn't know it would do that to you."

The wood-man, Drevezh'korol, places a massive hand that dwarfs hers gently over her hand.  The wood of his hand is burnt black and split and within the split wood sap gleams.

"It is nothing."  He looks around and takes in the forest and the others standing near.  "Though perhaps you should introduce me."

Elenka turns to her companions.  "This is Drevezh'korol, my guardian and friend, and one of the sons of Lesovik of the Wood."  Drevezh'korol nods in greeting as introductions are made.




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/4 remaining.
3rd level: 2/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
Post-summon SOP: Extend

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 22 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2013)

Pari quirks an eyebrow and watches curiously as Elenka goes about her ritual; both eyebrows climb toward his hairline as the tree-man appears, and he steps closer. "Hmmm. Natural, and yet . . . not. Most interesting, Mistress! Welcome, Drevezh'korol. I hope this little outing treats you better than your last one seems to have." His gaze widens to include the entire party. "Right, I'll be off then. Good luck to you, and I'll see you all when you've finished up!" With these words, he takes out another scroll and strides to the Oak. Reaching up to lay a hand on Tagaiwi's tall shoulder, he carefully pronounces the words on the scroll, steps into the oak tree, and is gone.

The wood stands ominously silent around you, and a feeling of unease begins to grow. While none of you can discern anyone or anything that might be doing so, there is a definite feeling that you're being observed.
_______________


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2013)

"We are not alone here" says Heinrich in a low voice. Then looking at the wood man he says, "Honored to meet you Drevezh'korol. I am vizard uf fire, so I vill keep mein major magics from you fur safety.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Despite some unease at the feeling of being watched, Ellamin is too talented of a performer to let it show. "What will our marching order be? We should get moving before this danger has any more time to grow." As he talks, he primes a small flask and keeps in one hand as he casts message on the entire party to facilitate communications.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 15, 2013)

Arianna grasps the amulet hanging around her neck, "Kreeecha" and little sparks of electricity flicker over her claws for a moment.

"Well, it looks like *I* and _*Woody*_ should take the lead.  _*Red*_ and _*The Lady*_ should be in the middle and _*you*_ and _*you*_ should take up the rear.  A gnome told me once that names have power.  This forest watches us, listens to us, so we shouldn't tell it more than what they can already see."

[sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 0 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 1 used
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move 40'

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (12 hours)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2013)

"I am not goot in physical confrontation. Best fur me to be in middle."


[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: dagger

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire sepremacy
combat casting


Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Compreheng lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], featherfall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]


Save DC:          General: 14 + SL                 Evocation: 16 + SL          Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL               notes ( - ) denotes a cast spell    (*) cast at +1 level (trait)  (**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) (E) elemental: flame school  (ev) evocation (A) denotes changed to acid (&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   (#) recalled via pearl of power (E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anaerion was quietly listening, trying to make sense of what was going on.  No stranger to teleportation, he didn't seeem as shook as the others when the oak finally spits them out.  However, the feeling of being watched was unnerving him slightly.  He stopped looking around long enough to see Elenka summon her protector, and while he did not approch the wood man like Pari did, he still understood how useful their new companion would be.  After accepting the rune from Pari, Anaerion glances at it to understand the meaning behind it, and nods at the departing druid.

As the rest of the group gets their preperations ready, Anaerion summons his magical armor again, and says "I do not mind taking a back position.  I feel that would be more benificial for all of us. But before we go. "


He then finds a stick on the ground, and pulling out a bit of string and wool, casts a spell.  The wizard then casts a second spell, the the string and wool seem to hover slightly before disapearing into thin air.  Anaerion says to the point where the spell was cast "I want you to count how many creatures go into this cave after we decend.  If you can do that, we can ensure that people are not following us back into the cave."  Whatever he was talking to takes the stick, and goes over to the nearest tree.  You can see the leaves rustle as something sits down, and places the stick back onto the ground.  
[sblock=Actions]
Cast Mage Armor and Unseen Servant.  Command the Unseen Servant to keep a tally.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch ) 
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor, Unseen Servant
 Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2013)

Heinrich waves his hand and speaks arcane words, the leaves get disturbed in concentric circles as layers of force are surrounding him.

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Abative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: dagger

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire sepremacy
combat casting


Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Compreheng lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], featherfall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]


Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Like Anaerion and Heinrich Elenka uses some of her magics to prepare her for entering the cave.  However, all the magics she casts she casts upon Drevezh'korol.  Once finished she looks around at the rest of the group.

"I can provide magical armor for any of you if you need it..."  She looks specifically at the demon-creature that Arianna has become.  "I am unfamiliar with your methods of combat but I can give you magical armor, or lessen the power of hits you might take, or enhance your claw attacks if you like."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka can cast Mage Armor, Ablative Barrier, and/or Greater Magic Fang if anyone else in the party would benefit from any of those (particularly Arianna).

Cast Extended Greater Magic Fang on Drevezh'korol.  Cast Ablative Barrier on Drevezh'korol.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 1/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 3/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
Post-summon SOP: Extend

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 16, 2013)

"The enhancement of my claws sounds interesting, and I will accept that, but force spells cast upon me by another would fail.  It doesn't show, but I already put magical armor on this morning before I got dressed." Pulling a rod from her backpack, "This rod will extend the duration of the spell, so we can get the most out of it."
[sblock=ooc]I already have a 12 hour mage armor running.  I have to take off a ring to cast it.  And I have to take off the demon suit in order to take off the ring.   A Ring of Forcefangs is extremely nice. Ablative Barrier would be absorbed by the ring instead of affecting Arianna. The same with Magic Missile or Spiritual Weapon.  A great defensive item.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
             Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 0 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 6/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move 40'

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Elenka smiles as she takes the rod from Arianna and prepares to cast her spell a second time.

"In my experience, using a rod such as this will extend the benefits of my magic from dawn to dusk.  A similar amount of time, or a bit longer, perhaps."  Once finished she returns the rod to Arianna and looks around.  "I believe I've finished all my preparations.  Are we all ready then?"  She looks to Heinrich, Anaerion, and Ellamin with a raised brow.

"Woody...  Woody..." says Drevezh'korol trying the name on for size.  He shrugs and turns to Arianna.  "I believe it is up to us to lead the way, Lady Demonskin."  One would almost believe the wood man smirked as he motioned for Arianna to join him in leading the way into the cave.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Cast Extended Greater Magic Fang on Arianna (14 hour duration).[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2013)

"I can make another larger or faster, but only once fur each."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2013)

*GM:*  Everyone prepared and ready to move on, then?


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2013)

"I am ready, yes.  However," looking towards the red haired wizard " which spell do you refer to when you can make someone larger?  A low level transmutation spell?  I do not believe that spell will work on creatures outside of our realm." Anaerion says with a look of apoplogy.

[sblock=OCC]
Scott, Enalrge person only works on humanoid targets.  Eidolons are not considered humanoid targets...

Only summoners can cast Enlarge Person on their eidolons, due to the special bond they share.  SK and I talked about this in our previous game when it came up.

Otherwise, Anaerion is good to go.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=OCC]
> Scott, Enalrge person only works on humanoid targets.  Eidolons are not considered humanoid targets...
> 
> Only summoners can cast Enlarge Person on their eidolons, due to the special bond they share.  SK and I talked about this in our previous game when it came up.
> ...












*OOC:*


*jumps up and down in a temper tantrum*, *throws dice*, *pouts*

Heinrich probably wouldn't know that

otherwise good to go







"Nich verk on outsiders? Ach! Only goot vith evocation, not conjure spells. I can still make one fast, Ja?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2013)

Lady Demonskin takes the lead with Woody, approaching the cave cautiously with her longspear out.  She tries to be quiet, but her toe nails scratch and scrape against the uneven rocks. Peering into the cavern...
[sblock=Perception]Perception: 1D20+16 = [3]+16 = 19 and Stealth: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2013)

Fairly clueless as always, Red moves as a mouse walking on air. He must be paying a lot of attention to being quiet.

perception/stealth: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Abative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: dagger

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire sepremacy
combat casting


Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Compreheng lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], featherfall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]


Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol follows Arianna's lead and attempts to move stealthily to the cave entrance while remaining alert for threats.  Elenka lets them get a few steps ahead so she isn't treading on heels or tails then falls into place in the second row.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drevezh'korol:
Stealth: 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15
Perception: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
 [/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ellamin seems to be enjoying himself, and his senses are sharp, as the party enters the cave despite, or perhaps because, of the danger. 

Perception, Stealth: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29; 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2013)

Anaerion follows the group in the back, but unlike the rest of the party keeping quiet, cannot control the voice of Malkovian 
 Stealh +3 / Perception +2: 1d20+3=11, 1d20+2=8

"Hey, Anaeiron, why is everyone so quiet?  Are we trying to not get caught or something?"

[sblock=Work]
I aplogize for the lack of posting.  The client made a surprise visit this week, which got me swamped...
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2013)

*GM:*  No problem on the posting - I intend to set a pretty relaxed pace for this game, as almost everyone (including me) has a hectic RL schedule and lots of other PbP commitments as well. My apologies are for not getting my expectations and house rules up in the first post yet. I'm counting on the fact that you're all veteran players both of the game and in LPF to get me past that lapse until I can get them up .

I've got a fairly busy weekend _planned_, but no idea how it'll turn out in reality. I'll try to get at least the description of the entrance and the first room put up this afternoon/evening so we can move forward.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2013)

*GM:*  First post updated with expectations and some environmental rules.     

Preparations made, the group moves with varying degrees of stealth through the creepy wood to the cave entrance. The entrance proves to be a rough opening in the cliff wall, roughly ten feet wide and 15 feet high. Rumbling echoes from within, and the cave is filled with wispy steam, making it difficult to see within. The steam is lit from within the cave by flickering red glow.

Some thirty feet into the cave you see a stone table with what look from here to be shackles attached to the four corners. Nothing else is apparent to you from here.


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 21, 2013)

Arianna moves ahead cautiously.  Using the stone table as a bit of cover, she inspects the rest of the room for dangers or interesting anomalies.  The steam bothers her, for water is supposes to lay low and caress, not float in the air and obscure.
[sblock=actions]Double stealthy move to F14, Vision=Low Light + Darkvision
Stealth (1d20+2=9) not really stealthy
Perception (1d20+16-2=15) at least nat 1 isn't a total failure for skills
 Resist Fire 10 should protect her from the heat conditions.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stat]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
              Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 0 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 2 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 6/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move 40'

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  





         [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> Anaerion follows the group in the back, but unlike the rest of the party keeping quiet, cannot control the voice of Malkovian
> "Hey, Anaeiron, why is everyone so quiet?  Are we trying to not get caught or something?"




Heinrich is about o hush whoever is talking, but is unsure who to hush. With a look that could have been a curse he turns to the stone table with the restraints. He leans close to Anaerion and says, "Sacrifice to open das gate to elemental plane uf fire?" He asks in a whisper.

[sblock=relevant information]
perception/stealth: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Abative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: dagger

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire sepremacy
combat casting


Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Compreheng lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], featherfall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]


Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol continues to move along with Arianna though he is much, much quieter.  He looks over at the merfolk woman and winks one leafy eyelid before turning to look over the room.

"Eerie glow, torturous table or alter." Drevezh'korol shakes his head and peers at the table for signs of fresh blood.  "And this steam... bah!"  He wipes condensation that immediately begins to form around the icy rune on forehead.  Unfortunately the rune isn't enough to provide any measurable cooling.

Elenka continues some steps back from Drevezh'korol and Arianna and pauses when they pause at the table.  "Give me snow and cold any day," she mutters.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev Perception: 1d20+9-2=12
Drev Stealth: 1d20+11=24[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2013)

"heat, I like, but das water in air, nicht goot"

[sblock=relevant information]
perception/stealth: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: dagger

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 22, 2013)

Perception, Stealth: 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12; 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25

"I have seen plenty of places where steam is quite pleasant; I have enjoyed many a steam bath in my travels. This place, however, does not seem to understand the concept of moderation." The environment makes it difficult for Ellamin to see much, but he can take consolation in the fact that it likely does the same for anyone trying to spot him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 22, 2013)

"Hmm..." Anaerion says, knealing close enough to the bindings to get a better look at it.  Muttering a spell, Anaerion tries probing it for any special magic (Detect Magic), and also tries to understand what sort of thing this is.

[sblock=Mowgli]
Anaerion is going to attempt to see if this thing is magical in nature.  Then, start using Arcana/Dungeonering/Planes to determine what sort of item this is.  I will have to wait till I am at home to roll, since work blocked Invisble Castle.

Note that there is a very high chance the MWK Spellcraft book is going to disapear, so i only have a +17 normally, and a +19 for ID'ing magic items.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2013)

invisible castle is broken again


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2013)

The group makes its way through the cave complex and into the first room with varying degrees of alertness and stealth. Reeking trails of steam and acrid smoke eddy in the eerie light shed by flickering reddish flame that pops and whistles erratically from a crack in the cavern floor close to the eastern wall. The floor of the cavern is covered with rocks and rubble of various sizes. On approaching the table and giving closer inspection, it certainly looks like some sort of sacrifices have been made thereon.

Anaerion's casting reveals no magical auras from the table or the manacles themselves, but there _is_ something magical under the top slab . . . an aura of Conjuration magic oozes faintly through the porous rock. A little investigation reveals a compartment/shelf carved into the altar below the slab; within is a ceramic rod about a foot long with a chicken's foot tied to one end. It is from this object - a wand - that the aura projects. The Draconic words *მოდის მეოთხე* carved along the length are likely the commands.

[sblock=OOC]In my last GMing foray I had to redo battle maps several times due to players using good tactics - moving in and out of rooms, etc - which caused me to have to go back and add on areas I'd not previously included. In an effort to avoid this I'm going to try posting the entire map each time. Hopefully I've got it at high enough res that everyone can discern which tokens belong to whom. Let me know if you need me to do anything differently, and I'll try to accommodate you (no promises, though ).[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2013)

"vas ist das? A Chicken fute?" asks 'red hair' incredulously, his brow furrowed heavily. "friend, A most, *ahem* _interestink_ find. _*snort*_ "


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka briefly watches as Anaerion casts his spell and begins searching for the aura he discovered.  Trusting Drevezh'korol and her other companions to alert her to any threats coming from their explorations Elenka turns back to watch the passage that they just came from keeping guard over their backs.

Drevezh'korol leans towards Arianna to inquire about tactics.  "Do you prefer a particular method of exploration?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev Perception: 1d20+9-2=12
Drev Stealth: 1d20+11=24[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 24, 2013)

"Systematic.  If we clear out the little passages first, nothing should sneak up on us from behind."  Pointing to the southern one, "I'll try that one first.  It looks like a tight fit. Stand by that one." pointing to the eastern cavern. "If they are connected, I should be able to drive anything towards you." Using her rod one last time for the day, Arianna casts Longstrider for a bit more speed.  Smiling, "If they are too strong for me, they can chase me back out here.  If it opens up, then we all can go."
[sblock=actions]While Anaerion is checking out the wand: move pull rod of extend, std: cast Longstider on self.
Next rd: move stow rod
After everyone is ready, move to I9, Perception: 1D20+16 = 26[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
              Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 0 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 6/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  






[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2013)

Heinrich exchanges his dagger for his wand of magic missiles, saving his spell magics for something nasty.

[sblock=relevant information]
perception/stealth: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 24, 2013)

Clearing missing the pun in Heinrich's accent, Anaerion focus his magic, attempting to figuring out what kind of magic it uses.  Once he does so, Anaerion makes a mental note of the command words, wondering to himself what the words translate to.
[sblock=Mowgli]
Since IC is down:
Identify Wand: 
1D20+19 = [3]+19 = 22


[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ellamin keeps a bomb ready  to grab as he holds his whip in his other hand, watching quietly for signs of trouble.

Perception, Stealth: 1D20+13 = [15]+13 = 28
  1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> Clearing missing the pun in Heinrich's accent, Anaerion focus his magic, attempting to figuring out what kind of magic it uses.  Once he does so, Anaerion makes a mental note of the command words, wondering to himself what the words translate to.




[sblock=ooc to jackslate45]
you do remember Heinrich is a wizard and speaks draconic, right?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

"Agreed," says Drevezh'korol in response to Arianna's plan.  He turns to the others.  "Stay alert.  One of you keep an eye on that other passage but don't go too far.  We're going to check these narrow side passages."  Following the plan Drevezh'korol moves across the room to the narrow eastern passage where he takes up a guard position and peers as far as he can down the way.  He waits for the results of Arianna's exploration.

Elenka glances back towards the group briefly but quietly turns back to her watch at the entrance tunnel.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev:
Move: to M14
Perception: 1d20+9=17[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2013)

Heinrich watches the eastern cavern. "Ist fire here, might not be affected by fire." observes Heinrich aloud.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


As posted in the AFK Thread, I'm having some issues with my PC that are making GMing somewhat difficult right now. I'm keeping up, and expect to have my issues resolved w/in a day or two - bear with me, por favor!


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc to jackslate45]
> you do remember Heinrich is a wizard and speaks draconic, right?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion can also speak Draconic   It was mearly role play was all.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ellamin takes up a position in the center of the room that gives him maximum range of fire from maximum directions should trouble appear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Anaerion can also speak Draconic   It was mearly role play was all.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
*blush* uh, i'll just shut up
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> Move to I9, Perception: 1D20+16 = 26




Arianna/T.O. move just through the entrance to the south tunnel. Keen eyes and ears perceive nothing but the hisses and steam.



jackslate45 said:


> Identify Wand: 1D20+19 = [3]+19 = 22




Wand of Summon Monster II (34 Charges)



GlassEye said:


> Elenka glances back towards the group briefly but quietly turns back to her watch at the entrance tunnel.
> 
> Drev:
> Move: to M14
> Perception: 1d20+9=17




Drev moves across the cavern, taking position to watch the second narrow entrance to the room. He also sees and hears nothing other than hissing steam.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2013)

[sblock=chicken foot(joke)]


Mowgli said:


> Wand of Summon Monster II (34 Charges)



summons up to cr1 [400 xp] worth of chickens in a swarm, like a non flying murder of crows[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 29, 2013)

Arianna pauses for a second to cast another spell.  She looks around behind, then ahead of her. Finally, she moves forward into the cavern.  She rounds the bend, out of Ellamin's sight.
[sblock=actions]Std: Cast See Invisibility for 60 minutes; move: move to M3 or approximately there.
Perception (1d20+16-2=22) 
Considering we have talked enough in the cavern, not bothering with stealth.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
               Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 6/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), See Invisibility (60 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 29, 2013)

Anaerion, finishing his detection on the the wand, and nods approvingly at it.  "This will summon a lesser creature to aid for a short time.  I think we might be able to use this to our advantage."
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol*

Both Drevezh'korol and Elenka maintain their watch over their respective passageways waiting until they hear otherwise from Arianna before they change position.  The summoner stares out towards the woods and her mind begins to drift thinking about home.

Drevezh'korol peers through the steam as best he can.  He scuffs at the floor of the passage with one wooden foot then squints down at the floor.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Mowgli, it looks like from the map that the floor slopes up/downward.  Is that something Drev notices from his position?  Is it slight or steep?[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


Had a lot of posts tonight, and other distractions going on here at home - update for this game tomorrow night!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap 
I'm waiting .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> Std: Cast See Invisibility for 60 minutes; move: move to M3 or approximately there.
> Perception (1d20+16-2=22)




Arianna moves further into the passage, noting in passing that the floor is rising fairly steeply (OOC: Higher Ground advantage to the person farther into the passage). She rounds the bend and sees quickly that it is not actually that long. At the end of the passage is a skeleton - apparently the dead kind, as it's lying on the ground in equipment. Just as she's on the verge of moving further to investigate she notices a wicked scything axe trap blocking the passage between her and the body.



GlassEye said:


> Mowgli, it looks like from the map that the floor slopes up/downward.  Is that something Drev notices from his position?  Is it slight or steep?[/sblock]




The ground does indeed slope up from Drev's position, and steeply - again, enough to grant higher ground advantage to a foe farther down the passage.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2013)

Arianna returns to the others.  "I found what looks like a normally dead skeleton.  It still has its equipment on it like it hasn't moved.  There is a nasty axe blade trap about 10 feet before it, so it is likely just a dead body.  Might be lootable, but I don't have good luck dealing with traps. Beyond the body looks like a dead end."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 1, 2013)

Listining to Arianna, Anaerion says "We may not need to deal with the trap, correct?  We can simply go around it.  I have a few tricks that will let me get around the blade, so I can grab the equipment with no issue."
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (9/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 1, 2013)

"Okay, let me show you where it is."  Arianna takes Anaerion into the southern passage and points out the trap she found so he knows exactly what he is trying to bypass.
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
               Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 6/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), See Invisibility (60 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2013)

Arianna and Anaerion move into the side passage, and Arianna points out the wall scythe trap - though the light trickling into the passage is dim, the wizard is able to make out the massive blade and the body behind it.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 2, 2013)

Taking a steading breath, Anaerion **pops* *over to the exact spot of the body, hopefully bypassing the trap.

Once over it, Anaerion attemts to shift through the body, looking for what would be valuable.  Gathering everything together, he casts detect magic on any items that might have an enchantment on them.

In the meantime, Malkovian jokes "Poor sap.  Probally bled out after getting cut by the giant axe.  Speaking of which, we should totally take the giant axe.  Someone might find it useful." 

[sblock=OOC]
Use a shift to get over to the body.

Take time to gather all the gear, then cast detect magic on it.  Let me know how many spell craft rolls I will need.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 13 (10 flat-footed, 13 Touch )
 HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (8/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missilex2 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka and Drevezh'korol keep up their vigil, though Elenka does glance back when Anaerion moves to join Arianna after the merfolk woman comes to inform the rest of the group about the trap.  Convinced that the two can handle it she turns back to her watch.  Drevezh'korol peers through the gloom disgruntled that the heat and steam is making his bark itch.




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2013)

*Combat (Round 01)*

The Beast and the Wizard move down the passage. After a quick look, Anaerion *pops* through extra-dimensional space to stand over the body beyond the axe-trap. He kneels over the body for a closer look and feels an impact like he's never experienced as _something_ slams into his back, shoving him to the wall and wrapping him up in a burning grasp! He wriggles 'round to confront his attacker and recognizes immediately what happened.

[sblock=Anaerion]The "axe-trap" was, in fact, a Deathtrap Ooze! Extremely rare and very deadly, the ooze has few (if any) weaknesses. It is strong, and uses an acid that eats away flesh but leaves non-organic materials intact. It is itself immune to acid attacks, as well as the usual ooze immunities.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]
*Surprise Round:* Ooze used swift action to take its true shape.
*Round One:*
Ellamin is the only one to act before the Ooze, and he is still unaware as it's out of his sight.
Ooze hits Anaerion w/ Slam, dealing 12 Slam/Acid damage. Grapples Anaerion.
Anaerion/Arianna/Drev/Heinrich/Elenka up for Round 01!

*NOTE:* Ooze is size large and has 10' Reach; currently occupies the square between it and Arianna on the map as well (will correct map for next post).


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Deathtrap Ooze     8/ 3/ 8      --/ ??     Grappled
Anaerion          17/11/16      12/ 58     Grappled
Arianna           18/13/18      --/ 55     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2013)

"Uh...HELP!"  Is the only thing Malkoivan yells when Anaerion is grabbed by the beast, but Anaerion seems to be calm enough to analyze the monster.
_
Ah, no wonder it looked like a trap first. Hmm, burning flesh, so something acid based...ah HA!_

Finding out everything he needed to know, Anaerion relates his expertise to his companions:

"Be careful! This ooze monster will dissolve your skin off while it attacks you.  Also, anything that would effect a person's mind will do nothing to this creature. Do not use acidic attacks on it;  They will deal no harm to it!"

Once completed, Anaerion takes his free hand not holding the wand, and waves it around.  With a push forward like an open palm, he says "Take THIS!"  However, Anaerion must have screwed up the incantation, because nothing fires.  With a small **pop*, *Anaerion reutrns back to where he was before, and prepares to fight the creature for real.
[sblock=OOC]  @_*Mowgli*_ : It seems Anaerion's Mage Armor was not factored in for some reason (I must not have updated it...).  I doubt the Ooze missed on his initial hit, but I updated it so I don't forget again.

Anaerion:
Free: Give advice on what he knows about the creature.
Standard: Defensively cast Magic Missile:  1d20+16=29, 4d4+4=17  Missed it by 1 
Swift: Shift 20' to I06.  This ends his turn.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )  -2 GRAPPLE
 HP: 58 Current: 46
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2013)

[sblock=jackslate]Got it, and updated the combat block. You're correct - initial Attack roll was a 27 so it would've hit anyway. I thought I remembered him casting that, and went looking to find out why his AC was so low but I must have missed it. Luckily it rolled terrible damage [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2013)

[sblock=mowgli].Can he fit in [H, 08]? it would take a double move to get there.[/sblock]

Heinrich moves quickly to find out what the ruckus is about.

double move to [H,08]

[sblock=relevant information]
perception/stealth: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


Yes.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2013)

With the distaste Arianna has for jellyfish, she does not hesitate to blast the ooze.  Five bolts of mana fly from her clawed hand and strike the ooze.  She would have backed out of the cavern as well, corking the way, but the wizard didn't move far enough in his spacial jumps, leaving him still a tasty morsel.  She stands her ground, giving the fleshier human a chance to leave.
[sblock=actions]Free: one hand the longspear
std: Activate ring of ForceFangs for five magic missiles (5d4+5=18)
move: reequip long spear
swift: Arcane strike (just in case I get an AoO later in the round)
[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
               Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 1/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), See Invisibility (60 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  





[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2013)

*Combat (Round 01 - Mid-Round Update)*


Anaerion's spell fizzles; he shift adjacent to Arianna.
Arianna blasts w/ Magic Missile from Ring.

Leaves Drev and Elenka for the round.


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Not wishing to crowd the narrower passageway and thus make retreat more difficult for those battling within Elenka and Drevezh'korol move up but do not enter the passageway.  Elenka draws the wicked looking terbutje she carries.

"What is going on in there?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drevezh'korol:
Move: to J12
Standard: Ready action to attack should something come out and into range

Elenka:
Move: to G13
Standard: draw Terbutje[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 6, 2013)

"Big Jelly slime monster!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2013)

*Combat Round 02*

Ellamin's up!

[sblock=Combat!]
	
	



```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Deathtrap Ooze    10/ 5/10      18/ ??     
Anaerion          17/11/16      12/ 58     
Arianna           18/13/18      --/ 55     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 7, 2013)

Ellamin, still not quite sure what is going on, immediately launches into what he fears is a generic story about adventurers and caves, but it's enough for the others to be inspired. As he does so, he moves to where he can see the action better (G-12).









*OOC:*


+2 to attack, damage, and vs fear. 1 round used


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2013)

Ellamin begins singing, filling all within the sound of his voice with confidence in the group's ability to deal with this foe. As he sings, he moves forward toward the fight.

[sblock=sunshadow21]G-12 is mostly filled with rock - I don't think Ellamin could squeeze between Elenka and the wall, and he wouldn't have a very good view from there. H-12 would be a squeeze, I-12 would not, and would give a clear view of the fight. I won't update the map yet (no need at this point anyway).[/sblock]

The ooze extends a tendril, questing for the flesh it senses and craves. The pseudo-pod quivers, then draws back and slams into the wall Arianna, but her Eidolon's thick, armored hide protects both the Outsider and his friend. 

Anaerion, Arianna, Drev, Heinrich and Elenka are up!

[sblock=Combat!]
Slam attack on Arianna/Teq Oola hits (24) for 2d6+7+2d6 (Acid)=12+11 Damage, and Grapples (26) Arianna/Teq.

No map update - Ellamin is somewhere close to the mouth of the passage, otherwise no changes from last map.


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Deathtrap Ooze    10/ 5/10      18/ ??     
Anaerion          17/11/16      12/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 8, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I-12 works.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2013)

[sblock=sunshadow21]Done - it'll be on the next map update![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2013)

"Das is Not goot!" says the red haired wizard in a voice of conern. His words of the dragons are uttered and 3 darts of force shoot from his pointed finger! [Magic Missile] They slam unerringly into the creature grappling Arianna.

3d4+6=17


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Neither Elenka nor Drevezh'korol move to enter the passageway.  Neither wish to block any retreat that Heinrich, Anaerion, or Arianna might attempt.

"Draw it out here, if you are able.  Or do you need me to join the battle in there?" calls Drevezh'korol.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Both: delay[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 8, 2013)

"Everyone back out so we have room to surround this with distance!"  
Arianna charges her weapon with a bit of magic and then thrusts her longspear deep into the heart to the ooze, trying to pin it to the floor. Twisting it, she hears the sizzling damage it is doing to her fine weapon, but prefers that over her claws sizzling. With a quick look at Anaerion,  "Get out!"

(After Anaerion's actions)  
Arianna pulls her spear back and moves hastily out of the narrow passage, opening herself up to retaliation. 
[sblock=actions]swift: Arcane Strike
std: longspear attack (1d20+9+2=28) for damage (1d8+6+1+2=12)
(I missed the bard song bonuses on the roll.  I added them in on the display. Total damage 12.)
after Anaerion's action
move: to J14 provoking an AoO from the slime
The weapon is a reach one, but half of the ooze is at the 10' distance from her, making it legal.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Sorry for any confusion. The greyed out section in the top of the mini-stats is for the mermaid form.  Luckily, the beast form is active, which is lower and colored. So, unless it gets to ignore natural armor, Arianna/Tec's AC is 28, Touch 12, FF 26 is her current stats.  So, the slam should have missed, negating the grab/grapple.  If it does ignore natural armor bonuses, I will go back and retcon all this.[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 1/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), See Invisibility (60 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28                  
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2013)

Addendum: Exit to I14



[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0 ]
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2013)

[sblock=SK]No problem, and it does _not_ ignore natural armor. I've ret-conned the post to reflect the correct status .[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 8, 2013)

Finally free of the creature, Anaerion's attempt to cast is uniterupted as he he dodges a tentacle aimed to knock his spell off.  This time, the missile spell goes off without a problem, and 4 missiles slam into the creature.

When Arianna tells him to get to retreat, he nods and shifts back to allow those more proficient at combat a chance to fight.
[sblock=OOC]  
Anaerion:
Standard: Defensively cast Magic Missile try 2:  1d20+16=36, 4d4+4=14
Swift: Shift 20' to ?? (The map does not load at work, so I will have to wait until lunch to check where he's headed.)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 46
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2013)

*GM:*  AoO vs. Arianna incoming sometime today . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2013)

*Combat (Mid-Round 02)*

The ooze recoils from Arianna's spear, then slams forward once more as the Mermaid/Eidolon pulls back toward the main chamber. This time Teq Oola feels the blow even through his armored flesh. The ooze tries to slip around the retreating mermaid but they evade its grasp as they move out.

[sblock=Combat!]AoO is successful (29) for 23 Points, but the grapple attempt (18) fails to overcome Teq Oola's CMD.


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Deathtrap Ooze    10/ 5/10      44/ ??     
Anaerion          17/11/16      12/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     -23/46 Teq Oola
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2013)

Heinrich takes a few steps back and draws out a pearl. It glows for a moment in a dim blue like a very hot flame, then the glow disperses in a small burst.

Move back [north] 10 feet; enact pearl of power [level 1] - magic missile, standard action

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0]
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, -,#Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


Heinrich already moved 30' this round (H08 to I14). He can either move again or use his Pearl,  but not both. Also,  - and I really am unsure on this - if he doesn't already have the Pearl in hand is it a move action to retrieve it? Not at the computer and can't recall whether or not he's got a Handy Haversack.


----------



## Satin Knights (May 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Heinrich has a haversack, but it still is a move action to retrieve from it.  The bonus of the haversack is that it does not provoke an AoO to retrieve, unlike a normal backpack.

It is also a standard action to activate and do the recharge process, so one cannot recharge and cast in the same round.
Pearls are best used between combats when you have spare time.  Otherwise, they cut your casting opportunities in half.

If I counted right, it looks like only Drev and Elenka have actions left for round two.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Is the creature moving at all or remaining in its same spot?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2013)

At this point it has not moved,  but it's action was over by the time Arianna retreated so 'till now it hasn't had to. Also,  in thinking about it I' m not sure SK's logic regarding attacking a large creature from an adjacent square with a reach weapon holds up. What's already been done stands for sure,  but I need to look at the rules and think about it a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] I thought it was a new round. sorry[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc] I thought it was a new round. sorry[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]No problem - Heinrich does have a standard and a swift action left if you wish. By my count, he double moved into the passage on the first round, then took a move action back out on the second.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]No problem - Heinrich does have a standard and a swift action left if you wish. By my count, he double moved into the passage on the first round, then took a move action back out on the second.[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]On the secons round he cast magic missile, then moved, therefore he has no more actions left. See post 102. Also, a question on bardic inspire: with magic missile, would that have been 3d4+3 for the spell and +1 for the inspire? If so, I had a brain fart and that should read 15 points damage, not 17.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol steps back to make more of a line with Teq Oola and Heinrich.  He glances over at those who were in the passage with the monstrous creature.

"Was the thing following you back out?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: 5 ft step to K13
Standard: Ready action to attack ooze when it comes within his threatened range.

Elenka: continue to delay (no action at this time so we can progress the round.)[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2013)

"Not that I saw, Tailed one?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 03)*

Arianna and Heinrich move out of the passage, leaving Anaerion alone but temporarily out of range of the Ooze.

Ellamin's up!

[sblock=Combat!]
It was a crazy weekend and I'm still scrambling to get all my honey-do's and posting done before bedtime so we can get some rest before starting the work week again. Let me know if I missed anything!


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Deathtrap Ooze    10/ 5/10      61/ ??     
Anaerion          17/11/16      12/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     -23/46 Teq Oola
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 13, 2013)

Sizing up his options, Ellamin takes a chance to size up these things in more detail before doing anything fancy, choosing instead to use the bomb prepared in his hand as he looks them over.

Knowledge (Dungeoneering) (1d20+10=28)
bomb touch attack creature in I5= 21,  damage = 5; -2 for range increment included in roll
creature in J4 requires a DC 14 reflex save or it takes 4 splash damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


Apologies - got swarmed last night. I should be able to get a post up this evening to move things along. To avoid mis-communication, the Deathtrap Ooze is marked with two symbols on the map but it is truly one large creature - a strike at one of the symbols is a strike at the entire thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2013)

Fresh out of food within easy reach, the Ooze oozes its methodical way down the passage toward the main room. As it draws closer to Anaerion, it once more extends a pseudopod and slaps it wetly against the wizard's chest, immediately wrapping around him, presumably in preparation to draw him close. The force of the blow is painful, but not as painful as the acid . . .

Anaerion, Arianna, Drev, Heinrich, Elenka are up!

[sblock=Combat!]
Ooze moves and slams (27) Anaerion for 2d6+7=12 plus 2d6=4. Grapple attempt succeeds (17).


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Deathtrap Ooze     8/ 5/ 8      66/ ??     Grappled
Anaerion          15/11/14      28/ 58     Grappled
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     -23/46 Teq Oola
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2013)

Heinrich takes a ball of wax, suphar and iron filings and rolls it down the palm of his hand. It sparks, ifnighs and draws a line  of fire accross the floor to terminate at a point behind the acid creature. The flame trail then burts into a 5' diameter ball of spongy fire that rolls to the ooze.

Cast flamming sphere at location [I,06] and burns  the ooze for 3d6=16 round 1 of 6; DC 19 Reflex for half damage

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 [pearl of power - 0 0 0]
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, -,#Magic Missile

 Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 16, 2013)

"Ya know, you can quit standing where it can get you any time now.  Let's see, how does that go again...  Ah yes.  شفاء. That does it." 

Anaerion feels a warm glow and his wounds close up a bit.
[sblock=actions]Malkovian: Free: Talk, Std: Healing (6)
Anaerion automatically spellcrafts it to identify the spell as Cure Light Wounds.
Anaerion gains 6 hit points back.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (May 16, 2013)

Arianna is a bit flustered, for she is used to going toe to toe with creatures and shredding them with her claws.  Each touch to this creature is as painful to herself as it would be to it.  Exhausting the last of her ring's power, she sends another perfect dart of mana into the beast and then backs up.
[sblock=actions]Std: Ring of ForceFangs as a Magic Missile. Last charge left, ForceFang 1 charge (1d4+1=2)
move: I19[/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 0 used  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/23, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), See Invisibility (60 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2013)

Anaerion shakes his head in amazement as Malkovian, of all people, suddenly casts a healing spell directly onto Anaerion.  "Didn't know you could do that."  "Well, you never decided to be a front liner till just now." "Then,  let's get out of the front liner's way then shall we?"

With a small *pop* Anaerion retreats back to where Arianna once stood
[sblock=OOC]  
I realized I forgot to post where I was shifting to last time...I am sorry for my lack of attention this combat.  Work is kicking my ass right now.

Anaerion shift's back 20' to J14
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 46
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2013)

[sblock=jackslate45]No problem, there weren't a lot of options so I just put him 20' closer to the rest of the gang in as direct a line as I could . And I complete understand about work - don't sweat it.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2013)

*GM:*  Just leaves Elenka and Drev for the round.


----------



## GlassEye (May 22, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol frets over Anaerion again being in the grasp of the ooze and is hopeful that the wizard can again get away.  Elenka is worried about the mention of acid and wonders what that will do to Drev's fists.  Pulling her terbutje from its harness she slides the weapon across the floor to Drevezh'korol.  The wood man picks the weapon up and looks at Elenka as if asking what he is supposed to do with it.

"Come on, Anaerion.  Let those bigger and tougher do the wrestling with that thing," mutters Elenka.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka: draw weapon, slide it to Drev.
Drev: pick up item, ready attack if ooze come within reach.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 22, 2013)

Anaerion smiles for a moment before saying, "I believe you and I had the same idea, Elenka.  I just need a little time away from that slime ball to cast the spell."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2013)

*GM:*  My most sincere apologies! I'm aware that it's "my turn" and I've kept everyone waiting . . . was out of town for the long weekend, and have been paying the price for the days off in the days since . I'll get a post up tonight and we'll get this show moving once more!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2013)

*GM:*  OK, not tonight. Things got crazy again, and I got no time. Tomorrow AM for sure!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2013)

The great mass of jelly-like ooze quivers as Anaerion escapes it's grasp once more. Arianna's missile slams into it, leaving a smoking hole that closes rapidly. It attempts to raise a part of it's mass from the ground to avoid Heinrich's rolling ball of flame to no avail, and the smell of burning ooze momentarily overwhelms the sulfuric odor of the caverns.

Party has shifted, Ooze is in the same place on the map for now.

 [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]
        *GM:*  Ellamin's up!


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2013)

Ellamin stops his story, hesitant to do so, but hoping that the lingering effects of it will be sufficient to finish this creature off so that he can conserve his limited capabilities (Lingering Effect allows it to stay in effect for two more rounds). In the mean time, he pulls out another bomb, and lobs it at the creature before moving back to try to draw the creature out of the narrow hallway.

bomb ranged touch attack, damage (1d20+9, 1d6+3=[6, 9], [3, 3])


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 04)*

The mindless mass of caustic slime continues its inexorable roll forward in search of food, stopping once more as it senses nourishment within reach. Once more, a pseudopod quests forward and slams into Anarion's chest with incredible force! The strength of the blow forces the mage to stagger backwards and the tentacle misses its attempt to grasp him, instead slipping back into the roiling mass.

        *GM:*  Party is up (Ellamin after all others, as he actually will start off Round 5)     

[sblock=Combat Stat Block]
Ooze attacks Anaerion [1d20+13=33 (Crit Confirm: 1d20+13=28)/Grapple 1d20+15=16 (Natural 1, Fails)] for [4d6+14+2d6 (Acid)=30] damage.

(Since its mindless, I rolled 1d3 to decide between Anaerion, Heinrich and Elenka - the three targets it can sense w/in reach ).

Sorry, jackslate . . . Anaerion's taking a beating this time! I took some artistic license w/ the Crit Hit Attack and Crit Fail Grapple. Hope you don't mind.


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     IC (+2 TH/D)
Deathtrap Ooze    10/ 5/10      82/ ??     
Anaerion          17/11/16      52/ 58     IC (+2 TH/D)
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     -23/46 Teq Oola
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     IC (+2 TH/D)
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     IC (+2 TH/D)
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51     IC (+2 TH/D)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2013)

move to G,16 for 15 feet move
Heinrich scurries to the other side of the alter from the hugenormous blob!

curse in ignan for free
"No hovno!"

control flaming sphere for a move 20 feet to [I,10]
[oots] control, control, control the flame sphere! [/oots]

flamming sphere at location [I,10] and burns  the ooze for 3d6=9 (11 total) rnd 2 of 6; DC 19 Reflex for 1/2 damage

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 0 0]
Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, -,#Magic Missile

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 3, 2013)

Arianna steps back a bit to make sure the jelly creature is out of range and does something she rarely does.  "HEEEAAAL!"  A burst of white light floods over her comrades for a second.
[sblock=actions]5' to J20, Channel positive healing (1d6=4) Missing Drev, Elenka and the creature.  The others heal 4 HP.[/sblock]




[sblock=mini-stats]
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (47 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (49 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/23, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (6 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (14 hours), Longstrider (2 hours), See Invisibility (60 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 28[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anaerion yells out in pain as the tentacle slams him greatly, staggering a little bit to remain on his feet.  He takes the forward momentum of the blow and uses it to finally get out of reach of the slime.  Malkovian says with a hint of sarcasm "About time ya maniac.  What you trying to do, die or something?"  

Anaerion is too injured at this point to argue back with anything, but the healing from Arianna makes him feel a little bit better.
[sblock=OOC]  
Anaerion is withdrawing back to J21. I think everyone else has got this.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 46
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Greasex2* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I know it hurts, but I have to say it _is_ pretty cool to see a wizard acting as the party damage sponge [/sblock]

Malkovian: *OK, OK . . . not feeling humorous today, I guess. Maybe this'll help!* Another wave of healing energy pours forth from the amulet.

[sblock=Actions]Malkovian CLW for 13 points.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

When the ooze comes within reach Drevezh'korol lashes out with his readied fist leaving the terbutje to hang unused in one hand.  As he swings his amulet flares and his fist bursts into flame.  The heat of the fire causes viscous sap to bead up on his heavy wooden knuckles.

Seeing the devastating blow to Anaerion from the ooze Elenka takes a step back in an attempt to get herself out of danger.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Attack (Power attack, magic fang) readied attack when ooze closes, 1d20+14=16, 2d6+19=26 dmg, 1d6 (acid)=2 dmg, 1d6 (fire)=1 dmg

Elenka: 5 ft step to F14, no other action

Could I get results of Drev's readied attack before I do Drev's action for this round?[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2013)

*GM:*  Drev's readied attack hits (and hurts) the ooze, but does not drop it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 4, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Since the skin of his fist didn't melt off Drevezh'korol continues to ignore the terbutje and again swings with his mallet-like fist.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Attack (Power attack, magic fang) 1d20+14=33, 2d6+19=28 dmg, 1d6 (acid)=6 dmg, 1d6 (fire)=5 dmg[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2013)

Drev's mighty one-two punch finally does in the force, the will, that held the ooze together and directed it to feed . . . everyone jumps back with alacrity to avoid the flow of goop the thing becomes. Your way into the side passage, and the body of the halfling, is apparently clear.

        *GM:*  And Arianna and Heinrich may level to 7. I'll update the opening post this evening.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 4, 2013)

Now that the jellyfish looking creature has stopped moving, Arianna pulls out a couple of wands to do her secondary job.  Starting with the wizard, she heals him up.  Then she switches wands to work on Teq Oola's wounds.
[sblock=Actions]4 Cure Light Wounds charges (1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=4) Another 3 charges (1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=8) and one more charge (1d8+1=3) brings Anaerion to full health.

Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon wand charges (1d10+1=2, 1d10+1=9) and another charge (1d10+1=4) one more (1d10+1=3) and One more from the weak stick (1d10+1=9) to bring Teq and Arianna to full.[/sblock]





[sblock=mini-stats] Able to level, processing that shortly.
Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *55*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 55,  Current AC: 18
CMB +3, CMD 15, Fort +6, Reflex +4, Will +9 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +4, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +6, d8
Dagger +3, d4 or thrown +5, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 3/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +16, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 55 Real / 42 Temp, AC 28, 12 T, 26 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 55/42, Current AC: 28
CMB +8, CMD 20, Fort +8, Reflex +6, Will +11. . Move *50'* with Longstrider

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +8+1, d6+4+1 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang, arms have 10' reach, legs 5'
 MW Longspear +9, d8+6+1 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +7, d8+1 Arcane Strike
Dagger +8, d4+4 or thrown +6, d4+4+1 Arcane Strike
Jolt +6, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.9 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (13.9 hours), Longstrider (1.9 hours), See Invisibility (55 minutes)
In hand: wands
Conditions: AC 28[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 5, 2013)

"Hang on folks before going further.  Things are getting a little tight and uncomfortable in here.  We need a little growing spurt.  Don't wander off for a few minutes."  

Arianna turns her back on the group and starts muttering, "I want" "I know, but gotta drop that" "Err, But keep" "Yeah, at least for the moment." "What are you gonna" "Res" "That works. 5 minutes late, but you eventually learn." "Whatever!  So, we got it sorted?" "Yes." "Agreed."  Teq Oola slowly desolves into whisps of blue smoke. 

"Ouch, it's hot in here.  No wonder he wanted to keep that."  Slightly annoyed at the environment, Arianna puts a little extra work into her summoning ritual, calling out with unusual zeal to the universe as she draws back her companion.  When she is finished, Teq Oola is back.  His arms are a little shorter and he stands a couple inches taller.  But otherwise, he doesn't look like he has changed much.  Teq stretches his limbs and tail, making sure all the muscles are where they are supposed to be and in working order.  Then with a gentle hop, he pushes off the ground and floats to the ceiling.  "Great! She got it right.  Now..."  With a couple bursts of speed, he zips around the cavern testing his new abilities.  Finally, he returns to where he started with graceful triple somersault before landing.  

"Okay, ready." 





[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang
 MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.9 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (13.9 hours), Longstrider (1.9 hours), See Invisibility (55 minutes)
In hand: 
Conditions: AC 26
Fly check (1d20+17=35)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2013)

Heinrich silently watches, obviously impressed. "A moment, please, if you will. " He pulls out two pearls and concentrates for a good dozen seconds, then returns them. "ok, goot to go."

[sblock=effect]use pearl of power level 1 and pearl of power level 2 to recall Magic Missile and flame sphere, respectively.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [50]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 0 0]
Level 2 [pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,#]

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 6, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka watches the bargaining between Arianna and Teq Oola with a knowing smile.  She's been through much the same herself, though Drevezh'korol submitted to her will much more readily than Teq Oola seems to do with Arianna.

"Yes, it is quite steamy in here," says Elenka as she pushes a strand of limp hair behind one ear.  "I'd like to stay in here as little as possible if one of us would finish checking out the passage and whatever it was you said you saw back there...?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2013)

"I am ready fϋr travel on. Das blob, It vas guarding something, Ja?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2013)

"Hey buddy, they are talking about you again.  Didn't you have something to identify down in that passage way?" Malkovian's voice says, but Anaerion still is recovering from the heavy blow from before.  After a few more seconds, Anaerion shakes his head and says "Thanks Arianna, for the healing.  And also to you Malkovian.  I think your well timed abilities is what is allowing me to still be standing." "Aw man, look at you, making me blush and all.  Well, I think I would be."

Looking towards Elenka and Heinrich Anaerion continues with "Yes, there was something.  I will investigate it a second time.  And hopefully I will not be ambushed by an ooze trap.  Disturbing that was."

Moving back towards the hallway, Anaerion gets close enough to the skeleton before summoning his arcane powers, and starts detecting any magical aura's.  If any item appaers maigcal, Anaerion says "Malkovian, will you do the honors please?" before attempting to have the mysterious voice bring any items in question closer.  IF Malkovian can carry it, that is.

[sblock=OOC]
I honestly am surprised that Anaerion survived that combat.  As soon as i saw it was an ambush my first thought was 'Well, time to pick a new character.'  But damn am I happy Anaerion has as much hit points as he does.

And Anaerion totally learned his lesson about magical items.  First detect if something is magical, THEN try and use Malkvoian's ability to bring the item to him...
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2013)

"As a point of reference, casters rarely make good pointmen, though I have to say that you pulled it off remarkably well. I would not recommend trying to do so again, however; luck can be a fickle thing, and our resources are at least somewhat limited, as is our intelligence of what lies down the other paths." Elliman chuckles quietly as he returns to his position in the middle of the original room where he can keep an eye out on the other two openings, bomb in hand and ready for any surprises.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2013)

"Advice duly noted" says the red haired wizard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2013)

*GM:*  What's the plan, fellas?


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Anaerion is trying to loot the body that was in the back of the first tunnel.  Well, Malkovian is tugging and trying to loot it for him.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2013)

OOC: Dang! I totally missed that!  OK, I'll get the results up tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2013)

[sblock=Mowgli]Slacker![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2013)

Anaerion makes his uneasy way back down the hall, but encounters no further ambushes or attacks. His efforts to detect auras around the small skeleton are rewarded - he sees magical auras around a headpiece (mild _Evocation_) and a pair of bracers (mild _Transmutation_). The headpiece yields to Malkovian's abilities and slides across the floor to the wizard. The bracers are firmly attached 'round the skeleton's wrists and will require more than the small force Malkovian is able to exert to be freed. There is also a pouch attached to the belt that looks to contain something smallish, but it does not radiate a magical aura.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2013)

Picking up the head band, Anaerion struggles with identifying it properly.  Shaking his head, he strides over towards the bracers, hoping he has a little more success with IDing it.

Once done with those two, Anaerion strides over towards the pouch, and opens it up to investigate whats inside.

[sblock=OOC]
Bracers: 1d20+19=28
Headband: 1d20+19=20 Stupid One's
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]That still gets you caster level five for the headband.  Natural 1s are not automatic failures for skill rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka and Drevezh'korol return to their attitudes of watchfulness as Anaerion and his magical manikin takes a little time to retrieve treasures and analyze them.

"Remain wary," says Elenka, presumably to Drevezh'korol.

The wood man silently hands the heavy, blackened terbutje to Elenka then moves back to his position near the unexplored passageway.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2013)

The headpiece turns out to be a crown, once Anaerion gets it close enough to examine. It allows the summoning of a weapon of force several times a day (Crown of Swords). The bracers seem to grant the ability to extend the wearer's reach past what would normally be expected (Longarm Bracers). Within the pouch is an emerald the size of a large man's thumbnail (5000 GP).


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 13, 2013)

Arianna looks at the new toys.  But after examining them a bit closer, she starts to pout.  "Nice, but they would interfere with my energy infused attacks."  She looks at the big pretty gem, but resists the temptation to be greedy.  She reminds herself that she is supposed to be the moral compass of this band of heroes.
[sblock=ooc]Arianna's swift action is already tied up in Arcane Strike.  Drev should take the bracers.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 14, 2013)

Anaerion smiles a bit at Arianna before turning towards Elenka.  "I believe the arm bands would be very useful for your companion.  It would give him an extra reach that he can use to strike at something farther away.  He could have used it to great effect in the last encounter, if only we knew."  With a sigh and a shake of the head Anaerion continues with "The crown can be used by anyone who would be on the front lines, as it will summon swords to protect you as you fight"

In almost a flash Malkovian jumped in. "So, it would be perfect for you Mr. Front Liner."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol takes the bracers from Anaerion, nods his thanks, and wraps them around his forearms pulling the laces tight.

"I will use them for the benefit of the group.  Now," he turns to Arianna/Teq Ool, "If we are all ready, we can continue."

The wood man turns to the passage where he stands guard and begins to advance down it.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move into unexplored passageway.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
Wearing longarm bracers[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2013)

OOC: Everyone following, then? It'll be single file down this one - marching order?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2013)

I would like third spot and will be carrying the wand of magic missiles in hand.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 17, 2013)

Arianna weaves her way back through her friends to the front of the line.  While she contemplates walking on the ceiling for fun, she realizes that her cloak would hang funny and she would have a harder time seeing the traps before the next person stepped in them.

[sblock=actions]Arianna will take a 20' lead, so as to have a fall back point with some room, and not flying so she actually triggers things she misses finding.
Perception (1d20+17=28)[/sblock]





[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.8 of 12 hours), Magic Fang (13.8 hours), Longstrider (1.8 hours), See Invisibility (49 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 26[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 18, 2013)

Elliman takes up a position somewhere in the middle of the group, quietly watching for any signs of danger.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 19, 2013)

*GM:*  Update tonight (Lord Willin' and the Crick Don't Rise . . .)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


 no hurries, one of two teeth extracted Thursday went dry socket and still had 1/2 of the root still in it. I hurt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2013)

*GM:*  Well, the Crick rose . . . working feverishly! Can't upload the map from work - will for sure update tonight!


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion will be in the back.  As usual.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2013)

*Combat! - Round 01a*

You make your way in a line through the tight passageway, squeezing one by one through the constricted entrance and into the slightly wider tunnel beyond. The steam and heat in this tight area seem to push in on you, the hiss and pop of gasses making their way to the surface echo. As Arianna leads you to the end of the tunnel, those in a position to see note that it widens into another large room.

Tek/Arianna hear a subtle difference in the hissing; their gaze sharpens and they note a clutch of snakes clustered around the north end of the room. It's obvious the snakes have also become aware of the invaders to their den . . . they move quickly to defend their territory!

Two snakes actually get within striking distance before the Beast can react, startling the Eidolon/Summoner . . . they place a foot on a steam slicked rock and stagger slightly as the serpents lash out! While the slip slowed their reaction, it also saved them from painful bites; both snakestrikes miss their mark.

        *GM:*  Heinrich's Up!     

[sblock=Combat!]All opponents mutually aware - no surprise. Because of their position and the shape/size of the tunnel, Ellamin, Anaerion and Elenka are not in position to see what's going on or to be in combat this round. (Of course, that doesn't preclude them from shouting questions or taking other action to find out what's happening and why you've stopped so feel free to post those free actions where ever you will). I'll insert them into the initiative order as they become able to directly affect the combat.

[sblock=Arianna/Tek]Arianna identifies these creatures as Fire Snakes - not normally so aggressive as these, and not typically dangerous to a group of such seasoned adventurers. However, flukes have occurred; the snakes' bite carries a paralytic toxin, and being rendered helpless and covered with a swarm of 4 or 5 of the creatures would not be pleasant.[/sblock]


```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
Snake 01          17/14/14      --         Move/Strike     
Snake 02          17/14/14      --         Move
Snake 03          17/14/14      --         Move/Strike   
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Snake 05          17/14/14      --         
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Snake 06          17/14/14      --         

Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51                     Unaware
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58                     Unaware
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     Unaware
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
I'm trying something a little different this fight with the map - I've inserted a set of "local coordinates" around the current combat site. These will be easy to change if the fight strays outside the lines. The snakes are numbered on the map but the labels may be too small for the old blind folk (that'd be you, DeWar!) to see. If so, just refer to your target by coordinate.





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2013)

"Ach, dis ist like das fire svamp in, .. .. ..Snakes!" He aims the wand in his hand speaks a quick word and a missile of light and force shoots out!

magic missile on snake at F,5

1d4+1=5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2013)

The fire-haired wizard's missile wends its way unerringly through the party and strikes one of the snakes attacking Arianna.

        *GM:*  Drev is up! (No changes to the map).     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
Snake 01          17/14/14      --         Move/Strike     
Snake 02          17/14/14      --         Move
Snake 03          17/14/14      05         Move/Strike   
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         No Action
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Snake 05          17/14/14      --         
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Snake 06          17/14/14      --         

Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51                     Unaware
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58                     Unaware
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     Unaware
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
Map Goes Here!
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

"Snakes," rumbles Drevezh'korol.  "A whole nest from the looks of it."

The wood man strikes at one of the snakes on the other side of Teq Oola trying his best not to knock the mermaid-demon off balance as he does so.  His heavy fist pounds the snake.  Acidic sap adheres to the scaly creature and fire from Drevezh'korol's fist briefly engulfs it.

If the snake dies Drevezh'korol moves forward to position himself to attack the next nearest snake.  If it doesn't die Drevezh'korol will remain in the same place though anxious to push forward.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Not sure exactly who he can reach.  If Drev can reach #3 he'll attack it.  If it counts as 15 ft. away he'll use a swift action to activate the longarm bracers and use a charge from that.  Let me know if I need to use a charge.  Thx.

Drev:
Standard: single slam attack against snake at F5 (#3): 1d20+16=22, 2d6+13=18, 1d6=1 (acid), 1d6=6 (fire).  Note: Don't think there is a penalty for striking through an occupied hex but even if there is a -4 he would hit their AC 17.

If Snake #3 dies, then Drev will move to E6 provoking an AoO.
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 35/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
Wearing longarm bracers 3/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2013)

"Remind me not to be hit by those fists!" exclaims the red haired wizard


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2013)

Drev's arm turns from it's usual dried brown to a living, sap-filled green as it stretches and bends around Arianna's form to pulverize the snake on the other side . . . it's quite thoroughly dead. As the wood-king slides around his comrade, the first snake attacks but mis-times its strike and smacks its into Drev's solid thigh, causing no damage and leaving the snake looking decidedly woozy. Two of the snakes farther back in the room move forward to swarm Drev, biting ferociously. Elenka's Eidolon feels the poison coursing through him, dragging at his arms and legs.

        *GM:*  Arianna's up, and there's a little room for Heinrich, Ellamin, Elenka and Anaerion to move forward if you wish.     

[sblock=Combat!]
GE, I need two DC12 Fortitude saves for Drev, please. (He did have to use a charge from the Bracers).

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
Snake 01          17/14/14      --         Move/Strike     Fatigued
Snake 02          17/14/14      --         Move
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      05         Move/Strike     Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     Attack/Move     NLD: 07
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         Move/Attack
Snake 05          17/14/14      --         Move/Attack
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Snake 06          17/14/14      --         

Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51                     No LOS
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58                     NO LOS
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     NO LOS
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 25, 2013)

"Fire snakes!  Careful, their bite paralyzes!" Arianna drops her longspear and claws at the first snake in front of her.  With two solid strikes, she tears through it, and moves forward on the next one.  Reaching around the corner of the cave wall a bit, she lands a solid stomp that gashes the snake with her sharpened toenails.  Her next stomp kicks the wall of the cavern instead of the snake. 
[sblock=Actions]Swift: Arcane Strike
Free: drop longspear
Claw attack (1d20+9+1=19) hits, first claw damage (1d6+7+1d6=14)
second claw attack (1d20+9+1=24) hits, second claw damage (1d6+7+1d6=14) 
5' step to E5 over dead snake number 1 to attack snake number 2 
third claw attack (1d20+9+1=22) hits, third claw damage (1d6+7+1d6=17)
fourth claw attack (1d20+9+1=13) misses
The trailing d6 is electricity damage, which fire snakes are not likely immune to.
And I assume it is Drev, not Teq, that was bit and who is feeling some poison effects.
[/sblock]




[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.8 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.8 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.8 hours), See Invisibility (49 minutes)
In hand: claw/claw/claw/claw
Conditions: AC 26[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2013)

ignore this post - pain induced stupidity - headed to dentist office now.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 25, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol feels the poison surging through his limbs and hopes his companions are able to shuffle forward and take out some of the snakes while he is keeping them occupied.  As the seconds pass he is able to shrug off the worst of the poison's effects though he senses it was probably a close thing.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Fort saves: 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=16

Mowgli, Drev has Ablative Barrier in effect which converts the first five points of lethal damage per attack to nonlethal damage.
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [7 NL?]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 28/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 02)*

Arianna/Tek dispose of two more of the snakes, moving up to support Drev at the same time. The last snake slithers up and strikes at the wood man, burying fangs deep in a gnarly calf; once more Drev feels the poison mixing with his sap and making its inexorable way through his limbs.

        *GM:*  That brings us back to the top, and Heinrich (unless any of those hanging out at the back with no Line of Sight want to move up . . .

GE, thanks for the prompt on your Ablative Barrier - probably not the last time I'll need that .     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
[s]Snake 01          17/14/14      --                         Sliced & Diced[/s]
[s]Snake 02          17/14/14      --                         Stomped[/s]
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      05                         Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     Attack/Move     NLD: 10
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         Move/Attack
Snake 05          17/14/14      --         Move/Attack
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     Move/Attack
Snake 06          17/14/14      --         Move/Attack

Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51                     No LOS
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58                     NO LOS
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     NO LOS
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ellamin will move up just far enough that he can see what is going on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2013)

Heinrich will (perhaps foolishly) move to F5 and  shoot the snake at E7 with his wand of MM

1d4+1=3

He squeezes up, speaks the arcane trigger and a considerably weaker dart of force sputters out.

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [48]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 0 0]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,#] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2013)

Heinrich's bolt damages the snake but does not kill it. Ellamin moves up to E4, can see what's going on, and may now act. In fact, he's up!

(The last posted map should suffice - only Heinrich and Ellamin have moved - but let me know if you need an update).


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Finding no space to land a bomb, and not wanting to use any of his other resources on a bunch of small snakes, Ellamin flashes his scorpion whip around his teammates to strike the snake hit by Heinrich's magic.

scorpion whip attack, damage (1d20+6, 1d3+1=[19, 6], [2, 1])


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2013)

"Aren't you going up there?  Your companions might need help."

Anaerion nods his head, and moves forward to see if there is anything he can do to help.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2013)

Ellamin moves up and flicks the razor edges of his whip around his comrades, further injuring one of the snakes. Anaerion also moves to a better position, and can now see the target of Heinrich and Ellamin's attacks.

        *GM:*  Drev and Anaerion are up!

GlassEye - another DC12 Fortitude save for Drev, if you please.     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
[s]Snake 01          17/14/14      --                         Sliced & Diced[/s]
[s]Snake 02          17/14/14      --                         Stomped[/s]
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      --                         Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     Move/Attack     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     NLD: 10
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     Move . . .      
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         
Snake 05          17/14/14      06         
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Snake 06          17/14/14      --         

Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     NO LOS
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally seeing the battle field, Anaerion takes a second to think things through. _Well, let us see how those snakes can handle...this!

_Waving his hands in the air, Anaerion points to the snakes in the back, saying "Fall down before the might of the forrest!", sending a liquid glob behind 2 of the snakes, hoping to trip them up
[sblock=OOC]  
Anaerion will cast 1 of his Grease spells in D7 D8 E7 E8. DC 18

Also, SK, the CLW ability that Malkovian used, is that the other missing power?  I just want to add it to my sheet before I forget.  I figured he has 1 more use, correct?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2013)

jackslate45 said:


> Finally seeing the battle field, Anaerion takes a second to think things through. _Well, let us see how those snakes can handle...this!
> 
> _Waving his hands in the air, Anaerion points to the snakes in the back, saying "Fall down before the might of the forrest!", sending a liquid glob behind 2 of the snakes, hoping to trip them up
> [sblock=OOC]
> ...




Identify spell cast [spellcraft +14; need a 2 to get it]
1d20+14=34
[dang, just wasted a natural 20]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2013)

*GM:*  What happens when a snake "falls down?" The only rule I can find that seems like it would have any bearing on this is the rule that legless creatures can't be tripped. Unless someone can point me to a specific ruling, I'm going to say that the snakes are already "prone."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jun 29, 2013)

[sblock=Greased Snakes]I would say that the snakes need to make the reflex save in order to be able to move.  But, since they are in combat range already, they don't have to move.  Yes, they are already prone and that doesn't hinder them.  Lighting the grease on fire is normally available, but I don't think that would harm "Fire Snakes".

Waiting on Drev I believe.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

His iron constitution fails him as another of the snakes strikes and injects its venom into Drevezh'korol.  The wood man stumbles and falls to one knee as he attempts to fight off the poison...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Fort saves: 1d20+6=8

Not sure of the effect of the poison; someone mentioned paralyzation, I think, so I'll wait to see its effects before I act for Drevezh'korol.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2013)

The two snakes caught in the grease wriggle in place but take no other action.

        *GM:*  Drev is indeed Paralyzed. Arianna is up. Elenka is free to move up as well.     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
[s]Snake 01          17/14/14      --                         Sliced & Diced[/s]
[s]Snake 02          17/14/14      --                         Stomped[/s]
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      --                         Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     Move/Attack     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     NLD: 10, Paralyzed (5 Rnds)
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     Move/Grease     
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         Wriggle
Snake 05          17/14/14      06         Wriggle
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Snake 06          17/14/14      --         

Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     NO LOS
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 1, 2013)

Arianna swings several times on the firesnake in front of her, catching her claws on the rocky wall, bumping the tree-man that has frozen, scraping the wall again, before finally getting one good stomp in on the adjacent snake.  She wounds the elemental predator, but isn't able to finish it off in one strike.

"Drev was bit!  He isn't fighting!"

[sblock=actions]swift: Arcane Strike
move: none
full attack: first attack on D6 (1d20+9+1-4=10) misses
second attack on D6 (1d20+9+1-4=10) misses
third attack on D6 (1d20+9+1-4=15) misses
last attack on D6 (1d20+9+1-4=17) hits for claw damage with shock (1d6+7+1d6=12) to snake 6
free: talk[/sblock]




....Arianna
[sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.8 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.8 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.8 hours), See Invisibility (49 minutes)
In hand: claw/claw/claw/claw
Conditions: AC 26
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2013)

Arianna's attack wounds the snake severely but doesn't quite do it in. The snake is unable to lay a fang on the summoner, though not for lack of trying.

        *GM:*  No changes to the map. Top of Round 3. Heinrich, Ellamin and Anaerion are up!     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
[s]Snake 01          17/14/14      --                         Sliced & Diced[/s]
[s]Snake 02          17/14/14      --                         Stomped[/s]
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      --                         Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     Move/Attack     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     NLD: 10, Paralyzed (5 Rnds)
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     Move/Grease     
Snake 04          17/14/14      --         Wriggle
Snake 05          17/14/14      06         Wriggle
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     
Snake 06          17/14/14      12         

Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     NO LOS
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 2, 2013)

As the scene unfolds, and it becomes clear that more is required, Ellamin decides to drop a sound burst spell behind the snakes, filling the room with a bit of an echo for the rest of the round.

[sblock=actions]standard- cast sound burst in square C9 so that it just catches the 2 snakes in the grease, who take 1d8=2 sonic damage and need to make a DC 15 Fort save or be stunned for one round[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2013)

The pesky critters are becoming more of a nuscence as the wood man ally succumbs to the snake's venom. he commands his wand again at the same snake as before.

shoot the snake at E7

1d4+1=3

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [47]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 0 0]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,#] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka hears that Drevezh'korol has been bitten by the snakes and is suffering the effects of poison.  She moves forward a bit until she reaches Anaerion but continues to keep watch to the back of the group trusting that her companions will be able to handle the snakes.  And while she worries a bit about Drev she knows that his otherworldly nature will protect him to a certain extent.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka: Move to D2[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 2, 2013)

"Your spell, it does nothing!"

"Really?  Well, thats interesting.  I will have to make a mental note about snakes.  But I still have a few tricks up my sleave."

Trying to skirt around to have a clear shot at one of the snakes, Anaerion forms a glob of acid, and fires it at the creature in front of the paralyzed Drev, hoping to fell it.  However, with the cover that Drev is providing it, the acid splash between the legs of Drev.

"Your spell, it does nothing!  Again!"  Anaerion just sighs before saying "Well, let us ensure that Arianna hits next time."
[sblock=OOC]  
Acid Splash: 1d20+7=12, 1d3=1 Forgot the cover bonus, so it misses.
Next time Arianna misses by 2, Malkovian will cast Timley Inspiration to confirm it hits.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Bonus Power: Anaerion does not know this power.
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2013)

Heinrich Ellamin shouts, his voice projecting into the room and bouncing from the far wall; the two snakes caught in Anaerion's _Grease_ stop their wriggling and collapse flat. Anaerion's flung glob of acid splashes harmlessly between Drev's legs.

        *GM:*  Arianna and Elenka are up - go get 'em!     

[sblock=OOC]I'll be mostly out of touch from now until sometime Sunday (maybe Monday). Happy Independence Day to those who celebrate it![/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
[s]Snake 01          17/14/14      --                         Sliced & Diced[/s]
[s]Snake 02          17/14/14      --                         Stomped[/s]
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      --                         Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     Sound Burst     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     NLD: 10, Paralyzed (4 Rnds)
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     Acid Splash     
Snake 04          17/14/14      02         Still           Stunned
Snake 05          17/14/14      11         Still           Stunned
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55                     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     
Snake 06          17/14/14      12
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 4, 2013)

Arianna takes advantage, first striking the one she had been tangling with to finish it off, then stepping around Drev to take out one of the stunned snakes.

[sblock=actions]Rushed, afk most of the weekend
swift: arcane strike
first attack (1d20+9+1-4=19) hits damage + shock (1d6+7+1d6=13)
5' step around Drev to F6
second attack (1d20+9+1=14) hits flat footed damage + shock (1d6+7+1d6=12)
third attack (1d20+9+1=21) hits damage (1d6+7+1d6=14) finishes it off
fourth attack unnecessary

Snakes 6 and 5 should be dead, leaving only number 4, which is stunned.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Just a note to say I haven't forgotten you guys - getting caught up from the long weekend. Update probably this evening, and thanks for hanging in there.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2013)

The remaining snake, stunned and stuck in the grease, wriggles helplessly as its clutch-mates perish.

        *GM:*  Elenka is up (though I reckon she's planning on continuing her watch to the back), then Heinrich, Ellamin and Anaerion before the poor fire snake can try to free itself from the grease. Fire at will, and finish it off      

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
[s]Snake 01          17/14/14      --                         Sliced & Diced[/s]
[s]Snake 02          17/14/14      --                         Stomped[/s]
[s]Snake 03          17/14/14      --                         Thoroughly Pulverized[/s]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     Magic Missile
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     Sound Burst     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     NLD: 10, Paralyzed (4 Rnds)
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     Acid Splash     
Snake 04          17/14/14      02         Still           Stunned
[s]Snake 05          17/14/14      11         Still           Fried[/s]
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55                     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51                     
[s]Snake 06          17/14/14      12                         Flattened[/s]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2013)

Pressed for time so a quick and dirty post: Magic missile!
1d4+1=3


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ellamin tries whip the snake into shape, but the corner catches it, causing him to miss.

scorpion whip attack, damage (1d20+6, 1d3+1=[9, 6], [2, 1])


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Anaerion moves into the room, aiming an acid splash at the creature.

[sblock]

1d20+3=23, 1d3=2
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2013)

Elenka continues her watch at the back of the group.  Though Drevezh'korol is out of the fight momentarily she is confident the two wizards, Ellamin, and Arianna can handle things.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka: keep watch (delay)[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2013)

The snake lives on, though it's looking pretty raggedy by now. It's still squirming in the grease 

        *GM:*  Snake failed it's save. Arianna's up lead off the PCs for the round. (Everyone else can go as well). I put Anaerion at E5 just north of Heinrich, but not posting a new map for now.     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51          
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     NLD: 10, Paralyzed (3 Rnds)
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58          
Snake 04          17/14/14      07         Still Squirming          
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55                   
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 15, 2013)

Arianna glides in the air, just above the grease, to move around the treeman that seems to now just be a tree, and stomps on the last of the fire snakes.  It stops squirming in the grease, which she feels squishing between her toes.  
"You can get rid of this icky stuff now.  . . . . Can't you?"
[sblock=actions]5' move E7 floating above the grease
Swift: arcane strike
first attack: First clawed stomp  (1d20+9+1=27) hits for damage + shock (1d6+7+1d6=14)
Don't need the other three. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 15, 2013)

"Well, that was interesting. I just hope we didn't attract too much unwanted attention from it. I'd say we should probably try to save the skins and sell them later, but I don't think there's enough large pieces left to make it worth the time."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2013)

The last snake is jelly under Arianna's foot. Sounds of combat once more fade, leaving only the sounds of rushing steam and grinding rock.

There's a pile of rocks about 5 feet in diameter and a foot or a foot and a half high toward the northern wall . . . likely the snakes nest.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2013)

Arianna moves over to the pile of rocks to investigate the nest, looking for any shiny trinkets the snakes may have gathered over the years.

[sblock=actions]Perception to see a trap (1d20+17=21) before taking twenty to search the pile for a 37.
Reminder: She has resist fire 10, so hot rocks in the nest shouldn't bother her.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2013)

There are no traps . . . just a pile of hot rocks within which Arianna finds a foot long tube made of mahogany, with a slit running along the entire length. A gold tipped wooden dowel is attached to the tube, laying along it's length and covering the slit. The dowel is held in place by jeweled clasps. He also finds a rather unremarkable looking spoon made of bone.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 16, 2013)

"Ah, some toys that haven't turned to mush in this steam.  They *must* be magical."  She casts a minor spell and looks at them a while.  "Umm, umm...  Well, I did my fighting well.  Anaerion, take a look at this."  She holds out the tube and starts concentrating on the spoon.  "Ah, its a spoon!  I have seen creatures use these at the inn to eat their wet food."  She takes a quick look at the rocks to be sure there is nothing else interesting before letting the spell lapse.
 
[sblock=actions]Cast Detect Magic, examine the tube, the spoon, and then the rocks for good measure.
Identify tube (1d20+5=12), umm, a magic tube??
Spellcraft identify spoon (1d20+5=24), Yea!  It's a spoon of ...[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

While others are searching the room and examining treasure finds Elenka moves to Drevezh'korol to see what ails him.  She frowns as she looks the wood man over muttering to herself.  "Never seen anything like this before...  Drev is the one with the healing knowledge."  Eventually she stands back and puts her hands on her hips and frowns at the unresponsive eidolon.

"This will wear off, won't it?"  Her last question is plaintive and it is clear she doesn't relish the idea of sending Drevezh'korol back to his otherworldly home while in this state.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 7
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 51  Current: 51
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
3rd level: 0/2 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 7/7 rounds remaining
Maker's Call 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 22 (12 touch; 20 flat-footed) Current AC: 24/12/22 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam +15 (2d6+12 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2013)

In fact, even as Arianna is turning to Anaerion and extending the mahogany tube, Drev's outstretched fingers creak and begin to move. The paralysis washes from his body as quickly as it set in; over the course of the next few seconds he begins flexing arms and legs. He twists his neck and head to loosen the muscles there, and finally regains full use of his torso as well. *"Well, that was interesting!"*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The spoon is a Sustaining Spoon.[/sblock]

[sblock=GlassEye]Looks like Elenka's got the juice for Level 8![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anaerion takes the tube, and begins to identify it.  Malkovian can be heard saying "Ooo, its a scroll tube? No wait, its a holder for the spoon?  Just open it up already!"


[sblock=ID Attempt]

Spell craft +19: 1d20+19=39
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Attempt - shmatempt . . . I think that'll about do it. I'll even give you the contents without making you roll again . 

This is an Infinite Scrollcase, containing the scrolls _Phantom Steed_, _Slow_, _Magic Circle Against Evil_, _Wall of Iron_, and _Banishment_.

Infinite Scrollcase
An infinite scrollcase allows you to store and easily retrieve many scrolls or other parchments in an extradimensional space.
Description: This elaborate mahogany tube has a slit that runs its length. A wooden dowel, capped on the ends with gold, fits against the slit, locking into place with jeweled clasps.

*Activation*: When you release the clasps and pull the dowel away from the main tube, the desired scroll is unfurled through the slit, ready to cast. Retrieving a scroll from the infinite scrollcase is a move action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity. If you have at least a +1 base attack bonus, you can retrieve a scroll from the infinite scrollcase as part of a move action, similar to drawing a weapon.

*Effect*: The infinite scrollcase holds up to fifty scrolls or other parchments, which can be placed within it or removed as with any normal scrollcase. Regardless of the number of scrolls within the scrollcase, the dowel always pulls the scroll you desire. When you cast a spell from a scroll unfurled from the infinite scrollcase, you gain a +4 competence bonus on Concentration checks made to cast that spell defensively.

*Aura/Caster Level*: Moderate conjuration. CL 9th.
*Weight*: 3 lb.
*Price*: 2,800 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 17, 2013)

Once Anaerion finished identifying the myseterious box, he looks up to declare his findings to the party.  It was then that he realized that the grease had not been dismissed.  "OH, right." With a wave of his hand the grease vanished.

"Now then, this thing.  It is a most curious object.  I am sure you have heard of a backpack that let's you store more things in it than possible?  This box is similar.  It is designed to store a number of scrolls for quick access to them.  As it happens, the box does have some scrolls in them.  To retreieve them, you need to think of the spell you want to cast, then..."

Demonstrating for the group, Anaerion pulls on the dowel and retreieves the scoll of Phantom steed from it.

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2013)

"Ja. Verrrry interestink."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 17, 2013)

"Ah, paper and squiggles." "They are called *words*.  Just because *you* can't read, " "Hey! Hey! It doesn't matter. What's over here?"  The blue beast distracts herself and goes over to the northeast corner of the room to investigate the entrance the party has not used yet.

[sblock=actions]Perception (1d20+17=27)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Despite his apparent recovery from the snake's paralytic poison Drevezh'korol staggers as if he has lost his balance.  One hand reaches out to steady himself against the wall, the other reaches up to place thick fingers against his temple.  Elenka gets a worried look on her face and moves over to the wood man to see if he is okay.

"Drev?  What's wrong?"  Elenka places her hand on Drevezh'korol's back but then pulls it away as bark crumbles under her hand.  "Your skin..."

Drevezh'korol shakes his head dumbly and pulls away from Elenka's touch.  He begins energetically scratching at his arms and torso causing bark to fly in dusty clouds.  The scratching seems a bit frantic and Elenka tries to calm the wood man though he doesn't stop until he is panting from exertion.  She stares at him in obvious concern and he tries to smile reassuringly but just manages to look grim.  As he rubs a spot on his trunk beneath and slightly forward of his arm Elenka brushes his hand away and says, "What is that?"

On each of Drevezh'korol's sides is a puckered knot in the wood, as if a limb had been cut from a tree, that seeps a viscous sap.  Elenka is about to comment when the wood man doubles over clutching his torso.  After a moment something pushes out out of the knots and from between his hands glistening with beads of golden sap on fresh bark and rapidly grows to form a second set of limbs below and slightly off-set from the first pair.  As the second set of limbs grows to equal size of the first set Drevezh'korol quickly recovers and stands flexing and examining his new hands and arms.  He occasionally scratches causing a shower of bark bits to fall about him.  He nods as if he is well pleased with the change in his form.

"Do not worry.  I have been blessed by the King of the Chernyj Wood."

Unnoticed by Elenka or Drevezh'korol during the transformation, the runes upon their foreheads glowed more brightly until Drevezh'korol's transformation was complete.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Ah, level up complete.  I hope this explains the changes Drev underwent at level up (+extra arms & slam attack, -natural armor & healing skill).[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2013)

The red haired wizard stares in wide eyed wonder during the transformation. "Ach! you summoners are are strange lot, Ja?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 19, 2013)

After watching the events take place with Drev, Anaerion seems to be facinated with the eidolon's transformation. "The only other summoner I met always dispelled his companion when he was transforming.  Poor Gragnor, that looked like it hurts."  "Oh, that Kitty?  Wondering what ever happend to him and Mr. Grumpy."

Anaerion shrugs.  "I am sure we will see them again.  Anyway, let us be off.  We should not be leaving Arianna to scout all by herself."   "What, trying to be a front liner again?" "Your not going to let that go are you?"  "NOPE!"

Sighing slightly, Anaerion moves back into the main hall.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 23, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol interlaces the fingers of his four hands and pops his knuckles.  It sounds like a basket of twigs all being snapped at once and the wood man grins and lumbers after Arianna.

"Glad you put the pressure on those snakes, Teq Oola.  Those claws are pretty formidable."

Elenka shrugs at Heinrich's comment.  "Summoners strange?  Maybe so, but I can't imagine cluttering my mind with all those complex formulas and the memorization that you wizards have to do.  I know what I know and can use it at need."  She grins.  "So we think you wizards are the strange ones."  She raises a brow and inclines her head in Anaerion's direction where the wizard is talking to himself in two voices.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Move to follow Arianna.
Elenka: Wait to resume her guard position at the back.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 23, 2013)

"See?  They think you crazy."  "Not helping..."

Looking backwards to Elena, Anaerion replies with "While magic can be explained with complicated formulas, there is some magic that is unexplainable.  For example, I could spend the rest of my lifetime trying to comprehend how exactly Summoners bond with their companions, and never reach the exact method of doing it.  Magic is such a everchanging force, and it varies from person to person.  For example, we have 2 summoners and 2 wizards in our party today, but each of us has our own way of using magic.  It is a most facinating thing."

"Oh, I know how you can 'bond' with someone!  Just cut off your..." "Thank you Malkovian, that will do." Anaerion hushes the invisible voice before it finishes it explanation.
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for chatting amongst yourselves as I got my stuff together. RL's gotten _very_ busy, but I'm still here![/sblock]

Having discovered and identified all there is to see in this chamber you move on. Arianna moves to the northwest corner to check out the exit, and the rest fall in. Not seeing anything that appears threatening, the brave summoner/eidolon move into the passage and move on forward until she can see it opening up into a chamber whose floor appears from here to be made of simmering mud. While the rest of the place is hot, the room ahead sends out waves of intense heat some orders of magnitude higher than the other rooms you've been in.

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55                     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2013)

"I haf bonded vith element uf fire, so haf some resistance to heat. You vant me to look ahead?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 24, 2013)

"I got this."  Arianna starts floating forward and rising off of the ground so that she is about five feet above when she gets to the edge of the bubbling mud flow.
[sblock=actions]swift: Arcane Strike
move: move flying to 11AA, 5' off ground.
Ready: claw anything hostile that pops up within 5' reach [/sblock][sblock=mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.7 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.7 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.7 hours), See Invisibility (43 minutes)
In hand: claw/claw/claw/claw
Conditions: AC 26[/sblock]




....Arianna


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2013)

The entire floor of this room is covered in thick mud that bubbles and roils. There seem to be two sources, holes in the floor from which the mud is oozing upwards. From what Arianna can see of the mud around the holes it seems to be three or four inches deep.

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Action          Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56                     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55                     
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2013)

Smiling Heinrich quips, "This looks like nice mud bath."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jul 31, 2013)

"I see nothing but mud bubbling up from a couple holes" Arianna says.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2013)

"Careful, might be hiding creatures."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2013)

Drevezh'korol moves down the slope after Arianna.  "Any hazards beyond boiling mud?" quips the eidolon.  Turning serious he questions the mer-dermon, "Do you think we can wade through?  Or will we need to find another way over?"  He examines the walls next to the mud pit.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Move to follow Arianna.
Elenka: Move forward when those ahead do so.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 6, 2013)

"Can't say that wading is going to be much of an option for me if combat breaks out. Will be rather hard for me to do a whole lot other than wade."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anaerion moves forward, trying to get a closer look at the boiling mud.  Meanwhile Malkovian's voice can be heard, saying "Touch it, touch it!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2013)

"Ach! I vish I vould haf memorized mage hand. Could haf taken stick and measure depth of mud. *sigh"


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2013)

"Nothing so far other than mud.  It looks shallow, but is as clear as mud.  Let me see."

Arianna drifts further into the chamber so she can see around the wall's edge to the north.  Drawing her spear as she moves, once out in the middle, she slowly lowers it point first into the mud to check the depth.
[sblock=actions]move to AD10, drawing spear on the way, Free: look north for trouble Perception (1d20+17=18), Std: check depth.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2013)

The room appears empty, with no exits other than the one through which you came in. Arianna's spear sinks in a good six inches before she feels it hit the rock floor. The heat in here is intense enough that even the tough summoner and the Eidolon can feel it (OOC: No damage).


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2013)

"Looks like nothing in here.  Just going to verify the last corner..."  Arianna glides over against the northwest wall to verify the alcove to the northeast is clear, then returns back to the others.
[sblock=actions]Move to AA16, if see nothing Perception (1d20+17=27), move to Y12[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2013)

That corner is also clear - no critters hiding in the boiling mud.


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 7, 2013)

"Nope.  Nothing there either.  This is all dead ends."  Arianna starts to return, disappointed that it is only an empty cave.  As a last ditch effort, she squeaks in aquan as she casts a spell and looks around one last time before leaving.

[sblock=actions]Move back in sight of the others and cast detect magic to scan the room and mud.  If that comes up empty, we move on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2013)

"Ah, Dat verks." Says Red headed wizard as he watches the flying mer-person use a spear personally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2013)

No magic here either - just a room of boiling mud.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2013)

"Wait, so it leads no where?  Thats boring."

"Well, it is a cave complex.  it is not surprising."
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 9, 2013)

"Well, looks like I am at the wrong end of the school now."  Thinking the passage is too narrow to squeeze through and past everyone, Arianna decides to just go over top to get ahead of the rest of the party.  Pausing occasionally until the line mostly catches up, she moves back to the first chamber with the alter, and then explores the next cavern to the left, peeking in to the east.

[sblock=actions]Move to N21, but not so fast as to get out of sight from the bunched up group. Perception (1d20+17=18)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol pushes after Arianna.  Elenka retreats back to the main chamber where she continues her rearguard until the group is reformed and ready to continue down the third passageway.  She wipes a lock of hair away from her face where sweat plastered it.

"I hope we find the answer to Pari's dilemma soon."  As Heinrich passes Elenka the summoner looks thoughtful.  "Say, you've worked with the gnome before, haven't you?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Move to follow Arianna.
Elenka: Move forward when those ahead do so.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ellamin follows the rest of the group back to the main chamber, too busy watching the cave around him to talk much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]OK, vacation's over and I'm back from my friend's wedding. Gotta catch up at work today, and hopefully I'll have your next update out tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2013)

Arianna/Tek forge ahead, leading your small group back around the bend and into unexplored territory. The summoner and her Eidolon proceed cautiously, but the steam and noise serve to dull her perception of the path ahead. The first inkling she has that there is trouble afoot comes in the form of a spear flying from the steam to slam into her side. She shifts her focus to the chamber opening before her, only to see a long serpent-like creature - lower body made of scaled coils and upper body of a well-muscled man, and the head of some sort of lizard - glide around the corner and thrusting another spear even more deeply into her thigh!

[sblock=OOC]Surprise round goes to the slithery critters. #02 throws a spear from up ahead, and #01 crits with a spear thrust as Ariana steps 'round the corner. Party is up!

All in the party besides Elenka recognize these as Salamanders - creatures from the Elelmental Plane of Fire, immune to heat/fire attacks but susceptible to cold.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55    Tek: 47/52
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51    
Salamander 01     16/09/15      --/ ??    
Salamander 01     16/09/15      --/ ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 16, 2013)

"Once again, we find ourselves at a tactical disadvantage.  These creatures are smart, waiting for us until we just got in there."

"Shoulda used that invisible eye thingy."

"...please don't remind me of that.  However, I do have an idea.  Master Drev, may I grant you quicker access into the room?"

[sblock=Intent]
Since Drev goes before Anaerion, Anaerion's idea of teleporting himself and Drev into the same room will allow Drev to get a full round attack off.  

Or he can summon if GE has a better idea.  Either way works.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol pauses at Anaerion's words.  He's at least familiar some of the tricks spell-casters use but isn't sure what Anaerion has planned.

"I am at your disposal, Anaerion." 

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Delay for Anaerion.
Elenka: will post her actions at the same time as Drev's after Anaerion[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2013)

this post needs to be re-witten

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [47]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 0 0]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,#] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

cast from pendant: fireball with elemental spell [acid] feat 

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 17, 2013)

Moving around to Drev's back, Anaerion says "It will happen in a flash.  Be ready."

Reaching to touch the wood man's back, Anaerion says "I take with me the guardian of the forest, as we move to bring the battle to these creatures!"

Once said, Anaerion and Drev *poof*, appearing near the salamander.  
[sblock=Actions]
Move to D3
Standard: Using the school ability dimensional steps, taking Drev with me.  Anaerion will end up in B8, Drev in C8.  I believe that is 70 total in teleportation between Anaerion and Drev.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol tenses slightly when Anaerion places his hand on the wood man's back.  When the magic surges and Drevezh'korol finds himself strategically placed to attack the fiery creatures he clenches two pairs of hands into fists and lets fly with two powerful swings.  His fists pound into the salamander knocking it with first one blow then a second.  "I don't.  Like.  Fire."

With the slight curve in the passageway and the steam blocking her vision of what is occurring in the next chamber Elenka takes a tentative step forward then halts to take inventory of her remaining spells.  Nothing seems immediately useful, especially with Drevezh'korol out of her line of sight and so she moves up until she is a few feet behind Teq Oola and next to Anaerion.  As she moves she draws the jagged black blade from its holder at her waist.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev: Full-attack salamander w/ two slam attacks (Power Attack + Greater Magic Fang): 1d20+14=24, 2d6+13=19, 1d6=3, 1d20+14=17, 2d6+13=20, 1d6=4.
#1 hit AC 24 for 19 dmg +3 acid dmg.  #2 hit AC 17 for 20 dmg +4 acid dmg.  Total dmg = 46 dmg.
Didn't bother to roll the fire damage since they should be immune.
Elenka: Move to E3 and draw terbutje.  No other action for her.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 5/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [10 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 25/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ellamin once again pulls an inspiring story from his mind as he waits for the others to move forward.

[sblock=actions]inspire courage (+2 to attack & damage, and vs fear and charm)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 19, 2013)

With one of the creatures already toe to toe with her and Drev blipping in to deal with the other, Arianna drops her spear and starts clawing the one that stuck her.  Both arms strike, ripping at the lizard's flesh.  Not fully used to aerial combat yet, one of the kicking blows misses its target, while the other strikes nearly perfectly.   

[section][sblock=actions]free: drop spear,
swift: Arcane Strike
full attack first claw attack (1d20+12=26) hits for damage (1d6+8+1d6=18)
second claw attack (1d20+12=27) hits for damage (1d6+8+1d6=13)
third claw attack (1d20+12=14) misses
fourth claw attack (1d20+12=31) hits for damage (1d6+8+1d6=15)
totals as 46 damage, via physical, electricity, magic and morale
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/47, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.6 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.6 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.6 hours), See Invisibility (40 minutes)
In hand: claw/claw/claw/claw
Conditions: AC 26, +2 Inspire Courage
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Just need a revised action for Heinrich and I can advance the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2013)

rewritten post.. .. .. .. .. 

The red haired wizard peers through the stam, hears a *POOF* from the short teleportation spell and move forward to see what he can do against the fire resistive creatures.

"Herm. Magic missile verks here."

move 10 feet to d,3 target salimander at d6

4d4+4=14

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points)
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [47]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 00]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,##] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

cast from pendant: fireball with elemental spell [acid] feat 

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2013)

Arianna/Tek rend and tear their foe, and Drev pounds the Salamander facing him, but both are still in the fight! Arianna's opponent thrusts twice with its spear; though both attacks go wide, Tek feels the cold kiss of steel on his cheek as the other attack barely misses.

The other salamander is somewhat more successful. His red hot spear connects once, charring the wood-king as it finds a gap in the grain and pierces deep.

And then, a low rumbling gives scant warning before a section of the ceiling above the main party of combatants breaks loose and falls to the ground, threatening to smash all beneath it!

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]
The ground in the area C1-F5 is now covered in rubble and loose rock, making it difficult terrain. Arianna/Tek, Heinrich, Ellamin and Elenka need to make a DC15 Reflex save or take 12 points of bludgeoning damage from falling rock. Save = No Damage.

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      14/ 56     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 55     Tek: 47/52
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51     
Salamander 01     18/11/17      60/ ??     
Salamander 02     18/11/17      46/ ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=reflex save]
as the title says .. .. ..

1d20+6=9

[/sblock]

"Gah!" The red headed wizard exclaims loud as the rock from the ceiling falls on him.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Elenka is surprised by the cascade of rocks from the ceiling and grabs Heinrich's arm as stones fall huddling with the wizard to protect them both.  Luckily all the biggest rocks fall around her and not on her.  Brushing dust and rock shards from her hair and shoulders she looks around with a frown on her face.

"What caused _that_, I wonder?  Keep alert, my friends!" she calls.  She gives Heinrich a brief glance but there isn't much she can do for his injuries and so turns her attention to the battle between Teq Oola, Drevezh'korol, and the salamanders.

Drevezh'korol ignores the salamander's burning strike; he's felt the bite of fire before.  Besides, he can see Elenka inching across the battlefield to reach his side and summon the healing cold from Lesovik's realm.  Hands still clenched into a pair of mallet-like fists the wood man swings down in heavy blows that would drive a more humanoid creature to its knees.

Elenka steps through the rubble up behind Teq Oola.  She summons healing from her god's realm and lightly touches Teq Oola's back transferring that healing to the demonic eidolon.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Mowgli, does the 14 dmg you've marked take Drev's 'ablative barrier' into account?  If not, five of that should be non-lethal (unless there is something that I'm unaware of) adding to the 10 non-lethal he already has taken.  Also, when Elenka leveled up her hp went to 66.

*Drev:* Full-attack salamander w/ two slam attacks (Power Attack + Greater Magic Fang + Inspire Courage): 1d20+16=19, 2d6+15=25, 1d6=1, 1d20+16=19, 2d6+15=20, 1d6=6.
#1 hit AC 19 for 25 dmg +1 acid dmg.  #2 hit AC 19 for 20 dmg +6 acid dmg.  Total dmg = 52 dmg.
Didn't bother to roll the fire damage since they should be immune.

*Elenka:* Save vs. falling rocks: 1d20+4=24
Move: 10 ft to D4
Standard: cast Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon on Teq Oola for 1d10+5=12 healing[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 47 [15 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 20/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=GlassEye]And _that's_ why it's a good thing I've got good players for this high level game - thanks for helping me keep track of that, GE. I've got the change to Drev's damage and to Elenka's total HP made on the combat stats sheet for the next post.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


BTW: Ablative Barrier is in effect. 7 points real/5 points non lethal







Elenka Recognizes an effect of the protective magic on Heinrich as what she uses to protect the eidalon as Ablative Barrier. After a few seconds, the damage starts dissipating as bruises and abrasions are reduced.

[sblock=healing non- lethal damage]
You heal nonlethal damage  at the rate of 1 hit point per hour per character level. When a spell  or ability cures hit point damage, it also removes an equal amount of nonlethal damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points) 5 points taken
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [47]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day -  none at this time
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 00]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,##] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste, dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

cast from pendant: None at this time

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

points taken by Ablative Barrier: 5
non lethal held: 5

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock][/QU


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 22, 2013)

Teq continues his assault, but rocks falling from the ceiling crash down upon the floating beast sending him into a spin.  Taking a moment out of his attacks, he rights himself before sinking a claw deep into the fire lizard's flesh.  Elenka's touch repairs the battle skin wounds the gravity challenged rocks inflicted.

[section][sblock=actions] Reflex save (1d20+7=11) fail taking 12 damage.
Fly check (1d20+17=21) fail vs. DC 25
move: right self out of the spin, provoke an AoO I think
swift: Arcane Strike
single attack  Claw attack + GMF + Inspire Courage (1d20+9+1+2=19) hits damage (1d6+9+1d6=17)
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (43 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 1 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/47, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.6 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.6 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.6 hours), See Invisibility (40 minutes)
In hand: claw/claw/claw/claw
Conditions: AC 26, +2 Inspire Courage
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

[sblock=Satin knights]
rofl! gravity challenged rocks!! worth a rep point, but couldn't at this time!
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ellamin isn't bothered by the falling rocks as he weaves their collapse into his story with ease while deftly avoiding them. He moves to where he can see the closer one, and tries to intimidate it with a well placed insult within his story.

[sblock=dice rolls, actions]Reflex (1d20+9=28)
Maintain Inspire Courage, Move to D4, Intimidate closest foe (using Taunt)
Intimidate (1d20+10=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=Mowgki and sunshadow21]
does 'inspire courage give +2 damage to magic missile?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Mowgki and sunshadow21]
> does 'inspire courage give +2 damage to magic missile?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]"attack and _weapon_ damage rolls" (Sorry)[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]"attack and _weapon_ damage rolls" (Sorry)[/sblock]




[sblock=mowgli] still p1zz1ng in my cheerios?![/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock]
Anaerion is going to see if the creatures are dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=Sorting Things Out]OK, in sorting things through I've got a couple of questions/comments/whatevers . . .

Scott DeWar - how is Heinrich healing his NL damage? I don't see any entry for anyone casting healing magic on him, but I might be missing it in the confusion. If there is none, he'll only heal that damage after an hour has passed.

SK - Teq should be banished, I think. I have him at 5 HP left after the Salamanders' first attack, and the cave in did 12 more, taking him to zero HP and banished, and (I think) inflicting 7 points of damage to Arianna. The cave in happened before Elenka's _Lesser Rejuvenate_. This will likely change Elenka's and Arianna's actions both. Again, unless I'm missing something. If so, please let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=oops!]I read the chart backwards.  I was reading 47 left, not 47 damage taken.  Ouch!!!  
When Teq would reach 0 HP, Arianna invokes their Fused Link, taking the full damage of that particular attack on herself, up to the point it would drain her down to 5 HPs.  So, Arianna invokes the Fused Link as an immediate non-action, (can happen any time taking damage, multiple times in a round), taking the 12 from the rocks falling.  The ability only triggers as Teq is about to cross the 0 threshold.  Arianna would be at 64-12 or 52 hp then, and Teq is still at 5 HP.  Then Elenka surprises them with healing Teq up 12 to take him to 17.  I hope it is kosher to use the class ability since I didn't notice he was so low on HP.  It will be an automatic for the character to do it every time until the point where Arianna gets down to 5 HP (or less).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=SK]I'd wondered why Arianna was still going great guns to squash 'em, but figured you were going with "the best defense is a strong offense" strategy. Your fix is fine, and I'll try to remember the automatic use of that ability for the future.[/sblock]

[sblock=DeWar]Just need to know where that healing of the non-lethal damage is coming from, and I'll set about sorting out this round.[/sblock]

[sblock=jackslate]Can't be certain at this point 'cause I haven't waded through everything, but it _looks _like Drev's foe will be thoroughly squashed, but Arianna's will still be alive.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

[sblock=Mowgli]







Mowgli said:


> Just need to know where that healing of the non-lethal damage is coming from, and I'll set about sorting out this round.




Knowing DeWar like I do, I'm guessing it's his way of fluffing the non-lethal damage from Heinrich's ablative barrier spell.  I don't think any actual healing has happened either.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2013)

*Combat Ends!*

[sblock=OOC]My mistake, jackslate - combat's over  Just the obligatory search, and then pressing on! Oh, there is one more thing -  [MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION] Ellamin is clear to* level up to 8!*[/sblock]

Arianna/Tek's whirling, tumbling slash opens the throat of her foe, and Drev pummels his into a bleeding pile of flesh, cinder and ash. And once more, the ambient sounds of hissing steam, grinding rock and bubbling replace the sound of clashing steel.

[sblock=OOC]I think I've got everything sorted HP/Condition-wise, but if you'd be so kind as to check the status box below for accuracy that would be helpful. DeWar and GE, if you could let me know how many points remain on your Ablative Barriers I'll add that to the box, possibly helping me remember next time that they're there.

[sblock=Status Box]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      07/ 26     05 NL Damage
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      12/ 64     
  (Tek)                         32/ 52
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 51     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      09/ 56     15 NL Damage
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 28, 2013)

With a sigh of relief, Anaerion looks over to Elenka and says "I am sorry for taking your companion, but I felt that it was a tatical benifit to get him into the middle of the fight."

Sheathing the wand in his hand, Anaerion says "Let us see if there is anything useful in this room." Holding up his hand he casts his usual detect magic spell, as uses it as a sensor to see if anything magical not already used by his companions is in the room.

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2013)

There is a metal flask hanging from the belt of the salamander slain by Arianna, and the one pummeled by Drev is wearing an iron quarterstaff across his back. Both radiate fairly significant magic.

[sblock=OOC]I'll go ahead and save us some time, since your Spellcraft bonus makes success almost automatic in both cases (but feel free to roleplay describing them ). Potion of Gaseous Form, and a +1 Cunning Cold Iron Quarterstaff (both ends w/ identical enchantment).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2013)

"Those that got wounded, gather around." "That's me."  "Me too big guy." 
After making sure the salamanders are beyond help, "Heeeaaal" as a flash of white light envelopes the group to wash away the wounds.  She repeats this again, and again.  Once the party is feeling better, as well as the fish on the inside, she pulls out a wand and starts healing the wounds on the battle skin.  Considering how close the battle was, she keeps using the wand until Teq is fully restored.

[section]
[sblock=actions]channel positive energy (1d6=6, 1d6=6)  maxed out both times! channel positive energy (1d6=2)  and then she breaks out a wand of lesser rejuvenate eidolon to heal Teq since channels don't apply to him. 
wand of lesser rejuv eidolon (1d10+1=3, 1d10+1=3, 1d10+1=5) faulty wand, Wand of lesser rejuv eidolon (1d10+1=7, 1d10+1=10) that's better.  wand LRE (1d10+1=8)

That leaves Drev with 1 non-lethal, (channels work on normal eidolons, but not fused ones).  Everyone else is healed up to full.[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.6 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.6 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.6 hours), See Invisibility (40 minutes)
In hand: wand
Conditions: AC 26[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol surveys the steamy battlefield and flexes his four fists causing popping sounds like a bunch of gnomish firecrackers.  He nods as if satisfied with the results of the crushed and slashed salamanders and turns to Teq Oola.

"Efficient.  Perhaps I should sharpen these down to get claws like yours."  He holds up a mattock-sized hand and waggles his fingers.

Elenka looks over at the odd wizard, Anaerion.

"No need for apology at all!  Things might have gone badly for Arianna, ah, Teq Oola if you hadn't taken Drevezh'korol into the thick of things.  And you can see how he enjoyed flexing his new limbs and showing off a little."  Elenka smiles fondly at her eidolon.  "Too often Drevezh'korol is forced to repress the storm."

Elenka looks like she is about to inquire as to the health of the rest of her companions but before she can Teq Oola has already gathered everyone around and begun the healing.  Once the group healing is finished Elenka returns to her position at the rear of the group to watch for enemies coming up behind them.

Drevezh'korol moves around the room but pauses when he nears the section they haven't gone down yet.  He'll wait until everyone is ready to move on and Teq Oola catches up to him.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Mowgli, Drev has 20 pts of protection left on his ablative barrier.  Also, Elenka has a total of 66 hp.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [1 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 20/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anaerion smiles at Elenka and says "I am glad he is on our side then.  Now about these items."

Moving over to the iron quarter staff, Anaerion hold it up and says "This item has 2 enchantments.  The first is a simple magical enchantment, but the other one is a little more interesting. If you have some knowledge about the creature your fighting, deadly blows seem to connect with more ease.  Also, the enchantments are the same on both ends.  It seems to not have been forged with normal iron, but forged under a much colder enviornment."

Now moving over to the potion, Anaeiron picks it up and says "This is a powerful potion.  It will transform you into a gas form for about 10 minutes, giving you numerable definsive bonus.  However, a simple breeze will blow you away as well.  Given our current enviornment, this might prove most useful soon."
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 StandardAction, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka looks interested in the quarterstaff in a vague, academic way but has no intention of giving up the jagged blade she has carried from her homeland.

"Would that staff suit _you_, Anaerion?  I'm afraid my knowledge of creatures isn't extensive enough for it to benefit me.  Or, perhaps, Ellamin would find it useful?"  She raises her brows in question to the quiet bard.  "As for the potion I would be happy enough for you to carry it, Anaerion; you've shown you possess excellent insight on when to apply magic to a problem."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [1 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 20/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Is the staff medium or small sized? And I'll get Ellamin leveled tonight.[/sblock]

"Most fascinating cave indeed. This shall make one truly impressive story when we return to Venza. I had forgotten how useful good traveling companions can be. It almost reminds of the time that I was with a group that fought the furious, but I digress. Now is not the time for telling great stories; it is the time for making them. We should probably keep moving; not only will the rest of the story not tell itself by standing here, but it will reduce our chances of being detected by further inhabitants of this lovely abode."


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2013)

Arianna waits until it is sorted out who gets the new weapon.  While she could use it, she so often simply drops her's in combat so she can quickly use her claws instead. "I don't need the staff or the potion.  The potion is great though for when you need an escape route."

Once that decision is made, the blue beast takes point again, pressing forward and searching the caverns for a mastermind who would have constructed and used that alter for nefarious deeds.
[section]
[sblock=actions] Move to P30, flying 2' off the ground, Perception (1d20+17=29) -2 steam = 27[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

 Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 26, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anaerion considers Elenka's offer.  "I can hold both of them for now, yes."

Meanwhile, Malkovian speaks up "Speaking of magic, you still have room in your head for more spells.  Why don't you borrow red-hair's book and get some attack spells?  You try to control the battle too much.  Two types of glitterdust, really?"

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The quarterstaff is medium sized.[/sblock]

Your healing complete, and now ready to face the next challenge of these strange caverns, you move forward. The passageway twists ahead, preventing Arianna/Tek and Drev from seeing much farther.

[sblock=Party Stats]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 64     
  (Tek)                         --/ 52
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     01 NL Damage (20 AB)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 30, 2013)

Arianna turns around and has a look of anger on Teq's face is one no one would like to see.  "You don't go into battle without your weapons ready!  Get your books out.  *READ* your squiggles!"  "Hurry it up." "Anyone else got any prep to do?  Maybe use the privvy?  *Now*'s the time."

Arianna, with Drev's help, corks the passageway until Anaerion gets his prep done and puts away his books.  Then, Teq moves forward around the next two bends.

[sblock=actions]delay until Anaerion fills in his spells.  At least it won't take him long.  JS45 can just fill them in on his next post.  Then move cautiously to U29 and see what she triggers.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anaerion raises his eyes in confusion at Arianna's demand to memorize his remaining spells.  "I leave those slots open so I can use some of my non combat spells in an emergency.  If we need something translated, you will thank me for leaving them open.  If I do end up close to running out, I will deal with it then.  But, we can press on for now."

"Still though.  TWO types of Glitterdust?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol speaks quietly to Teq Oola, though he keeps his attention forward.

"We have to trust the spellcasters to know their job; just like they have to trust that we'll protect them from flaming spears and claws and the like.  Let's move on.  The sooner we're out of this cave the happier I'll be."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [1 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 20/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 3, 2013)

"Very well."  Teq floats forward with their longspear in hand, searching for trouble along the way.
[section]
[sblock=actions] Move to P30, flying 2' off the ground,[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

 Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 26, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, been sick or recovering since sometime Wednesday. Been able to check in and get minor stuff taken care of but not much. Also, was sort of waiting for Ellamin's level up. I'll try to update and move us forward tonight/tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about that, got hit with real life, will get him updated here shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]No sweat ss21. Relaxed pace and all that, and as I said I haven't been working at top speed either. If there's any way you can get him done today, I'll try to get him looked over tonight and update us tomorrow AM.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2013)

As Arianna and Drev round the corner, they're confronted by a large open chamber. The floor of the chamber along the southern wall slope upward in a series of very shallow steps. The room is occupied by three Salamanders of commanding presence, each wearing intricate breastplates and armed with the usual spears. The Salamander in the center speaks in sibilant, broken Middle Landellan as you enter the chamber.

*"Know you, creatures of mud, that you have invaded the temple of Zjarre dhe Flaka, the site of His home on this realm. You were not invited, and have slain His servants upon this plane. You are not welcome here and are required to leave."*

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant         AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Heinrich          14/12/12      --/ 26     
Ellamin           19/13/18      --/ 51     
Anaerion          17/11/16      --/ 58     
Arianna           28/12/26      --/ 64     
  (Tek)                         --/ 52
Elenka            16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol     22/12/20      --/ 56     01 NL Damage (20 AB)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Does Anaerion of LoS to any of the targets? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2013)

[sblock=JS]If he shifts one square south he'll have LoS on the leader.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 5, 2013)

"You are the ones that do not belong here!"  Arianna charges the one to the left, skewering him with her spear and leaving room for Drev to lumber in.
[section][sblock=actions] Swift: Arcane Strike
Full round: charge to W30 and longspear attack + charge (1d20+10+2=18) if hits for spear damage + Arcane Strike (1d8+6+2=15) [/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/52, Current AC: 26
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

 Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: longspear
Conditions: AC 26-2 charge, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

When Elenka hears the muffled voice ahead of her she pushes past Ellamin, Heinrich, and Anaerion until she reaches Drevezh'korol.  Seeing creatures similar to the fiery salamanders from before she sketches an arcane symbol in the air, speaks a few words of arcane power, and releases a tiny scale that is consumed in her spellcasting.  She places her hand upon Drevezh'korol's back and speaks to the eidolon as her magics blacken and harden his skin.

"Go, Drev, and do not worry about their fires.  I have protected you as I did in Tal Hallow."

Drevezh'korol nods and surveys the cavern ahead of him.  Thinking that the quicker they can take out an opponent the better the odds are they have of surviving Drevezh'korol moves up just a step past Teq Oola so that he can reach the same salamander creature.  Once in position he swings his fists...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka:
Move: to S31
Standard: cast Lesser Evolution Surge granting Resist Fire 10 to Drevezh'korol

Drev:
Move: to X29
Standard: slam attack (PA + GMF): 1d20+14=26, 2d6+13=20, 1d6=5; same target as Arianna/Teq[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [1 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 20/35 pts., 7/7 hours)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2013)

*Combat! (Mid-Round 01)*

The mermaid and the two Eidolons charge forward into the room. The salamander slips Arianna/Tek's spear, allowing the point to float harmlessly past his ribcage, but he's not so deft as Drev wades into the fight and pounds him with a mighty wooden fist!

        *GM:*  Heinrich, Anaerion and Ellamin are up!     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               28/12/26      --/ 64     
  (Tek)                             --/ 52
Elenka                16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      --/ 56     01 NL Damage (20 AB)
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 58     
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51     
Salamander Flunky 01  24/11/23      25/ ??
Salamander Leader     27/13/23      --/ ??
Salamander Flunky 02  24/11/23      --/ ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2013)

"Creatures of Mud is _really_ the best insult you can throw at us?  I would think more creatures of flesh and blood, but whatever.  Now, whos' this Zarre de Flak guy..."

"Zjarre dhe Flaka"

"Thats what I said!"  

Anaerion sighs, but feels Malkovian claw at Anaerion's chest, and realizes that he's trying to figure out what this Zjarre person is.  Deciding to leave it to him, Anaerion instead moves closer into the room, trying to determine who is still in it.  Seeing two additional creatures that neither Tal nor Drev has targets, Anaerion decides to attempt to blind them with his most powerful glitterdust, preventing a counter attack.

[sblock=Actions]
Malkovian: Casts Borrow Skill, to make Knowledge: Religion check (so he can insult these creatures back...) (Anaerion's) Know Religion: 8 + 3  class Skill = 11
Borrow Skill (Know Religion): 1d20+11=24

Anaerion: 
Move: D0
Standard: Cast Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19; Needs to save twice), 
Targeted at B6/B7/C6/C7, which should get both of them.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill:  3/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2013)

Anaerion's glittering cast fills the air around the two unengaged Salamanders. The leader - the one who spoke earlier - screams as he brushes briefly at his eyes, and both are covered in glittering motes.

Heinrich throws out his hands and shouts a few syllables in heavily accented Draconic, and Arianna and Drev feel their muscles energized and strengthened.

[sblock=OOC]The leader failed his save, the other flunky made his. Heinrich casts Haste on Arianna/Tek and Drev.

Leaves Ellamin to wrap Round 01 Part A.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ellamin moves forward, stopping at the entrance to the room, and as he stops, makes a noise somewhere between a howl and a scream that physically slams into all 3 salamanders.


[sblock=actions]move to D1
standard action to use [sblock=Weird Words]
Weird Words (Su): start a performance as a standard action, lashing out with 1 
  potent sound per bard level (maximum 10), each sound affecting one target 
  within 30 feet; ranged touch attacks; 1d8 points of damage plus the bard’s 
  Charisma bonus (Fortitude half), and the bard chooses whether it deals 
  bludgeoning, piercing, or slashing damage for each word. [/sblock]
bludgeoning damage DC 16 (assuming the DC is similar to that of Suggestion)
B5 Salamander (1d20+8, 1d8+3=[20, 8], [2, 3])
B5 Salamander crit confirmation (1d20+8, 1d8+3=[9, 8], [5, 3])
D7 Salamander (1d20+8, 1d8+3=[2, 8], [8, 3])
F5 Salamander (1d20+8, 1d8+3=[8, 8], [7, 3])[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

Ellamin's words slam into the Salamanders with palpable force, rocking them back on their tails . . . but these are made of sterner stuff that those previously encountered and they retaliate fiercely. The one lurking at the northern edge of the room and the leader both close with those brave souls who've entered their lair, thrusting with blazing spears. The blinded leader's spear thrust goes wide, but the other two work in flawless concert; their spear-tips penetrate Tek's thick hide. Though he's practically immune to the heat radiating from the weapons, the thrusts still hurt like all the hells.

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Malkovian]While he's got no knowledge of the being of whom the Salamander spoke, Malkovian _is_ able to translate the words loosely as "Flame in Darkness."[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               28/12/26      --/ 64     Hasted
  (Tek)                             22/ 52
Elenka                16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      --/ 56     01 NL Damage (20 AB); Hasted
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 58     
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51     
Salamander Flunky 01  24/11/23      38/ ??
Salamander Leader     23/09/22      05/ ??     Blind
Salamander Flunky 02  24/11/23      05/ ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2013)

Arianna drops her longspear and goes all natural with her attacks.  Slipping between the blinded one and the wounded one, instead of staying between the two flunkies that were flanking her, she swings and claws repeatedly, but none of her strikes are connecting.

[section][sblock=actions] Swift: Arcane Strike
5' float out of flank to E5 (Blinded creature does not count for flank I hope!)
Full round attack: First claw attack + GMF + Haste (1d20+11=22) on Flunky 1 missed
Second claw attack +GMF+Haste (1d20+9+1+1=15) missed
3rd claw attack (1d20+11=15) missed
fourth claw attack (1d20+11=13) missed
Haste bonus attack on flunky 1 (1d20+11=15) missed
Five, count them FIVE misses! And on the flunky!
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/30, Current AC: 26+1
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1+1, d6+4+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang +1 Haste
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 26+1, Haste, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 10, 2013)

"Ah, a worthy foe at last. Onwards, my friends, to glory." Elliman seems almost jubilant as he starts to relate the tale of the time he and his fellow adventurers at the time took on a white dragon in the heights of the Seithr Mountains.

[sblock=actions]Start inspriring courage +2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol briefly worries about leaving the wizardly types open to the advancing salamander but pushes the thought from his mind to focus on the one before him.  After all, as soon as he and Teq kill this one they can move on to keep their companions from being pressed.  Shifting to take advantage of Teq Oola's position he brings his fists to bear on the salamander.  The first double handed smash is weak, barely a glancing blow for the wood man.  The second and third attacks miss entirely as Drevezh'korol still is adjusting to the quickening magics affecting him.

Seeing Teq Oola's attacks miss Drevezh'korol frowns, "Luck is against us this battle.  Let us hope our patrons of wind, wave, and snow will lend us the strength to prevail against these creatures of fire."

Elenka steps forward so that she can see into the chamber better.  Quickly assessing the battlefield and seeing that Teq Oola is still flying she grins as she realizes this is the perfect opportunity to use a spell she has not yet had the chance to use.  Casting her spell she causes a thirty foot deep, extra-dimensional pit to open up beneath the feet of the closest salamander.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka:
5 ft. step to C0
Move: --
Standard: cast Create Pit in C&D 3&4, DC 17 Reflex, 9 rounds duration

Drev:
5 ft. step to G5
Full-round attack: slam Power Attack + Greater Magic Fang + Inspire Courage + Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=31, 2d6+8+4+1+2=18, 1d20+15-2+1+2+1=21, 2d6+8+4+1+2=21, 1d20+15-2+1+2+1=20, 2d6+8+4+1+2=21); Acid dmg: Acid dmg (amulet) (1d6=1)
Attack #1 hits for 18 dmg +1 acid dmg, Attacks #2 & 3 miss 
Note: Forgot flank bonus but didn't make a difference anyway.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 1/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 23/13/20 (Ablative Barrier + Haste) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 56 [1 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 20/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Deciding that they needed more creatures to assist in the fight, Anaerion begins waving his hands around to summon more creatures to aid.

Malkovian says "So this be the dark flame's temple?  Well I know a wizard who take that dark flame and bring the bright light back to it!"
[sblock=Actions]
Anaerion: 
Starts Summoning a Celestial Lion.  Time for charging Lion o' Death.

Malkovian: Insult throw! Also, why does Timely inspiration have to be a complacence bonus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


Just leaves Heinrich to finish the round.   [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] has posted that he's back in other threads, so I'll give him a little time to get caught up. Anaerion, Ariana and Heinrich will level at the end of this fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2013)

OOC: I am right here. Assessing what is left-spell wise- in his arsenal

[sblock=Mowgs]
As I am use to you 'watering my cheerios', I am sure I will goof something up here. oh well.
[/sblock]

Heinrich looks about and sees one salamander is being double teemed by his compatriots. He is running out of useful spells of direct or indirect use. He is inspired suddenly as he moves forward to what looks to be an act of madness! Madness indeed!!!
move 25 ft to D,2 
cast defensively burning hands of acid to cover B,C,D and 3,4,5
-concentration: 8 [lvl] + 4 [int] + 4 [feat: combat casting] = + 16 vs dc 19 [15 [base] + 4 [ 2* sp lv]
1d20+16=27

As he expertly dodges and weaves about, he fans his fingers out at a split second moment and burning jets pf viscous green globs shoot from his fingers tips

Damage: 5d4=13 acid damage =  6; ref save for half: 18

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points) 5 points taken
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [47]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day -  none at this time
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 00]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,##] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
: burning hands of acid [-,*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste[-], dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

cast from pendant: None at this time

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]

points taken by Ablative Barrier: 5
non lethal held: 5

[sblock=Ablative barier]
Invisible layers of solid force surround and protect the target, granting that target a +2 armor bonus to AC. Additionally, the first 5 points of lethal damage the target takes from each attack are converted into nonlethal damage. 

Against attacks that already deal nonlethal damage, the target gains DR 5/—. 

Once this spell has converted 5 points of damage to nonlethal damage per caster level (maximum 50 points), the spell is discharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2013)

Arianna slips the flank, lashing out as she moves, but the Salamanders are quick and her flurry comes to nothing. Ellamin begins reciting an exciting tale in a voice that carries easily even through the ambient sounds of the caverns; the rich voice inspires everyone to greater efforts. Elenka recites a few syllables in Draconic and a deep pit opens up beneath one of the Salamanders, who just manages to scrabble with hands and tail and keep his place in the scrimmage. Drev stomps around to a position of greater advantage and brings all four fists to bear, scoring a 'glancing blow' that nevertheless causes his foe to wince in pain. Anaerion holds his position and begins a complex series of gestures and incantations as the disembodied voice that is his constant companion hurls insults at the outsiders. Heinrich takes a page from his companion wizard's playbook and puts himself directly into the fight. He throws out his hands and fills the area over the pit and beyond with a strange, coruscating blend of sickly green fire and acid; the acid coats the skin of the Salamander leader, causing it to blister.

The two flunkies gesture and hiss, and move quickly to flank the wood-man. Their spears flash, the edges glowing white hot, and stab forward in a perfectly coordinated attack. His foe to the west sinks his spear deep into the forest king's side . . . though his friend's magics protect him from the heat the spear finds vital organs. He swipes with his tail as well, but the agile Drev slips the blow and it smacks into the cave wall. His foe to the east stabs out twice, and again Drev avoids the blows. He's not so quick to dodge the tail, however, which lands a resounding blow on Drev's rib-cage.

The blinded leader stabs in Arianna/Tek's general direction three times in quick succession, but misses all three attacks. He wipes furiously at his eyes; his gaze focuses on the floating summoner and her 'suit' as his vision clears!

        *GM:*  Party is up! (DeWar, could you let me know how many points remain on Heinrich's Ablative Barrier, pretty please ).     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               28/12/26      --/ 64     Hasted
  (Tek)                             22/ 52
Elenka                16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      31/ 56     11 NL Damage (10 AB); Hasted
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 58     
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51     
Salamander Flunky 01  24/11/23      57/ ??
Salamander Leader     27/13/24      08/ ??     
Salamander Flunky 02  24/11/23      05/ ??
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 13, 2013)

With the flunkies moving away, Arianna turns on the leader in a flurry of fury. Swiping with claws, kicking with feet, frustration is setting in as she is only able to land one kick against this opponent, which may be the strongest she has ever faced.
[section][sblock=actions] Swift: Arcane Strike
Full round attack: 
First claw +GMF+haste+IC (1d20+9+1+1+2=16) misses
Second claw attack (1d20+9+1+1+2=16) misses
third claw attack (1d20+13=16) missed
fourth claw attack (1d20+13=23) hits for damage+STR+AS+GMF+IC+Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=14)
hasted bonus attack (1d20+13=21) misses
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/30, Current AC: 26+1
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1+1+2, d6+4+2+1+2Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang +1 Haste +2 Inspire Courage
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 26+1, Haste, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anaerion, nearly at the end of his summoning, opens his arms wide and says in Celestial "Come, great protector of the heavens above! Your power is needed to strike down these abominations!"  At once, a faint glow appears to the left of the leader, and a massive lion appears.  Pointing at the leader Anaerion says "This creature has fouled this natural place for far to long.  Kindly dispose of him."

The lion bounds forward, and jumps at the last second, in a rush of claws and fangs.  The bite and the front 2 claws hit with deadly efficiency, but the back to claws just can't seem to reach the salamander.
Meanwhile, Anaerion says "This ground is no place to be standing around.  Into the air we shall ascend!"
[sblock=Actions]
Anaerion: 
Finish summoning at D8.  Speaking Celestial, Anearion orders the Lion to charge the one right in front of the pit. 
Then, Cast Fly on himself and move to C3.
[sblock=Lion Mini Block]
Lion: HP 42 AC: 15 - 2 DR 5/Evil Saves: +8 +7 +2
All Attacks: +7 + 2(AS) + 2 (IC) + 2 (Charge)
Resist Cold/Acid/Electricity 10 SR: 9
CMB: +13 Grapple + 2 (AS)
Smite Used.
[/sblock]
Pounce Attack: BIte: 1d20+13=23,Claw 1 1d20+13=24, Claw 2 1d20+13=28, Rake Claw 1 1d20+13=18, Rake Claw 2 1d20+13=21
Looks like the bite and 2 claws hit, so (1d8+10) + (1d4+ 10) + (1d4+10), and a grapple attempt at +15
Grapple and Damage: Grapple: 1d20+15=29, Total Damage: 1d8+2d4+30=35
EDIT: Not sure if Inspire Courage acutally effects Grapple, but if it does then grapple total is 31.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (7/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ellamin continues to inspire his companions, as he finds no opportunity to use any of his other tricks effectively.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol flails away at the salamander but his attacks are poorly timed and ill-executed.  It seems the injuries he has taken are far more debilitating than one would expect.  He shifts his position trying to get out of the pincher action that the two salamander have caught him in.

Elenka watches Heinrich totter at the edge of her pit and realizes she may have made a tactical blunder with her spell.  The flashing attacks that pierce Drevezh'korol gain her attention and Elenka suddenly wishes to use her powers to draw Drevezh'korol back to her side but she doesn't want to leave Teq Oola exposed to all of the salamanders at once.  She knows Drevezh'korol would take a long time forgiving her if she pulled him from the battle in such circumstances as well.

"Grrr...  He'll just have to be mad," she mutters.

Elenka takes a step back and uses her link with Drevezh'korol to transport him back to her.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Technically, a creature that ends its turn adjacent to the pit must make a Ref save (with a +2 bonus) or fall into the pit.  This would affect both Heinrich and the Salamander Leader.

Drev:
Full-round attack:
Slam #1: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=21)
Slam #2: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=20)
Slam #3: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=23)
Disturbing.  Drev only needs a 7 to hit.  Six attacks over two rounds and only one has hit.
Free: 5 ft step to F6

Elenka:
Free: 5 ft step to C-1
Standard: Maker's Call Drev to C0
Move: none
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 23/13/20 (Ablative Barrier + Haste) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 25 [11 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2013)

[sblock=ooc-Mowgli-final]
looking for damages he has taken. so far it appears that the first encounter he took no damage.
checking snakes now .. .. .. .. .. no damage from the snakes
post 262: 7 point real damage; 5 points non lethal; remaining ablative barrier: 25 points
otherwise that is all
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2013)

[sblock=DeWar]Excellent - got it! Now just need an action for this round and we're good to move on![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2013)

Flustered now tat he has used all of his memorized magic missiles he draws his wand and activates the stored arcane energy of force  missiles.

move: draw wand of magic missiles, 
Standard: shoot salamander at D5 (leader?)

1d4+1=4


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2013)

The Salamander leader snarls in the face of the lion that has him firmly in its jaws, and shoves the arm deeper, forcing the great cat's mouth open. He grasps his foe by the mane, steps and _twists_, and the lion finds itself held over Elenka's pit. The Salamander smiles wickedly, and lets go. The fall elicits a roar of fury from the angelic feline.

Meanwhile the two Flunkies, deprived of their target, adapt quickly to the changing situation and step up to Arianna. The girl and her monster deftly bob and weave, and manage to avoid almost all of the flurry of spear thrusts and tail slaps. Flunky 02 manages to smack her with a thick tail, but the impact is negligible.

[sblock=Combat!]
Heinrich teeters at the edge of the pit, but successfully avoids falling in (made his DEX Check).
Salamander Leader successfully reverses Grapple, executes Move & Drop. Lion fails to escape Grapple (at +4 for Dangerous Condition condition), and is dropped into the pit. Salamander makes its DEX check to avoid falling.
Salamanders 01 & 02 take 5' Steps, attack Arianna/Tek.

Anyone ending their turn adjacent to a straight edge of the pit (not the corners) must make a DC 19 DEX check to avoid falling in.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               28/12/26      --/ 64     Hasted
  (Tek)                             28/ 52
Elenka                16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      31/ 56     11 NL Damage (10 AB); Hasted
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     (25 AB)
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 58     
  Lion                15/12/14      10/ 42     30' Down the Pit
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51     
Salamander Flunky 01  24/11/23      57/ ??
Salamander Leader     23/09/22      61/ ??     
Salamander Flunky 02  24/11/23      05/ ??
```

Man, there's a LOT going on in these high level fights![/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 19, 2013)

"Poor Mr. Lion.  All he did was try to kill you, and you gotta drop him down a hole?  No need to get all smiley about it..."

Anaerion, while Malkovian is talking to the leader about how rude it is to drop a lion down a hole, flies over to Drev.  "While I will be unable to heal you, I do have the ability to increase your protection against evil foes.  Let us see if this helps"

Touching the wooden man's shoulder, Anaerion says "Protect the man of wood from evil's grasp.  Let his strength show us the way to victory!"

Once he sees the flash of the spell effect go off, Anaerion smiles, and with a small *pop* teleports partway into the pit, in an effort to retrieve the now roaring lion.
[sblock=Actions]
Anaerion: 
Move: Fly over to Drev, D1
Standard: Cast Protection from evil on him.
Swift: 20' Shift into the pit.  Anaerion is going to go retrieve the Lion.

Malkovian: Insult throwing!

Lion: Roar in anger in the pit...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps: 70/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Lion Mini Block]
Lion: HP 32 AC: 15 - 2 DR 5/Evil Saves: +8 +7 +2
All Attacks: +7 + 2(AS) + 2 (IC) + 2 (Charge)
Resist Cold/Acid/Electricity 10 SR: 9
CMB: +13 Grapple + 2 (AS)
Smite Used.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 19, 2013)

Arianna continues her focus on the leader, following him while trying to slowly circle him as well, and clawing at his scaly hide.  One swipe of her arm and two rakes via her feet tear through the snake like creature's flesh.
[section][sblock=actions] Swift: Arcane Strike
5' move to D6
Full round attack: 
first claw attack +GMF+Haste+IC (1d20+9+1+1+2=18) misses
second claw attack (1d20+13=26) hits for damage+STR+AS+GMF+IC+Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=14)
third claw attack (1d20+13=24) hits for damage (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=17) 
fourth claw attack (1d20+13=31) hits for damage (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=19)
haste bonus attack (1d20+13=19) misses

doing 50 damage to the leader
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 64/24, Current AC: 26+1
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1+1+2, d6+4+2+1+2Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang +1 Haste +2 Inspire Courage
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 26+1, Haste, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka summons her magics to cloak Drevezh'korol in a shield of force.  Expecting a reprimand from Drevezh'korol over taking him from the battle she is totally surprised when he takes it in another direction.

"Your pit is more of a hindrance to us than to them."

"I know.  I'm sorry; I would dispel it if I could..."

Though she would prefer the wood man stay close so that she can provide healing Drevezh'korol doesn't give her the chance as he moves past the other spellcasters and back into the battle.  His clenched fists batter at the nearest salamander but he is unable to get off any other attacks.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka:
Free: --
Standard: cast Shield
Move: --

Drev:
Move: to F3
Slam: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=36)
Hit AC 36 for PA+GMF+IC (2d6+8+4+1+2=19) dmg + acid (1d6=2)
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 27/13/24 (Ablative Barrier + Haste + Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 25 [11 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2013)

move 5 feet to E2

Heinrich is surprised by how precarious the pit's edge is and move to what he hopes is a less dangerous footing.

When he looks up he sees the leader accross from him, with no one near him. A spell comes to mind and he grabs his pendant recalling the spell through the subtle powers of the pendsnt.

cast lightning bolt through pendant
7d6=20
reflex save vs dc 19

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points) 5 points taken
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [47]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day - lightning bolt
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 00]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,##] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
:  burning hands of acid [-,*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste[-], dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

cast from pendant: lightning bolt

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ellamin stops his chanting, letting his last words linger on to inspire his comrades as he pulls out his whip and tries to disarm the nearest salamander.

[sblock=actions]Stop chanting, lingering performance keeps inspire courage +2 going for 2 more rounds
Pull out whip
Disarm attempt on nearest salamander (1d20+8=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2013)

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]Ellamin is in D1, and there's not enough room between him and the ceiling to fly above him and cast.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]Ellamin is in D1, and there's not enough room between him and the ceiling to fly above him and cast.




Ooc: is there enough roon over Drev at F3?  I basically make any concentration check to cast defensively level 1 spells (8CL +6 Int +2 T) if i need to.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] . . . thinking . . . thinking . . . Sure. You guys could use a break about now. BTW, do mentions work inside sblocks for anyone else? They don't for me - they revert to "@Morrus".

I'll try to get the update posted today.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2013)

The Salamander leader reels from the slashing attack of Tek Oola, and then takes the full effect of Heinrich's lightening bolt full in the chest! Still the wicked creature snarls defiantly and goes on fighting, though he's looking _very_ much worse for wear, slashed and singed. *"Know, creature, that you battle Thratnias, defender of the Shrine of Zjarre dhe Flaka. Though you may yet manage to strike me down, we will prevail, and our God will have a home on this world!"*

Drev, now bolstered for combat, wades back in and delivers a punishing two fisted blow to the nearest Salamander. His foe staggers, but he, also, remains in the fight and retains enough strength to hold fast to his spear when Ellamin's whip curls 'round it. The pull of the razor edged whip is enough to force his first strike against the Wood-King wide, however, and his second blow is deflected by Drev's new magic protections.

Arianna does not fare so well against is foes. The second Flunky steps up behind the Summoner as the leader moves away from the pit, catching her in their flanking attack. The Flunky fails to penetrate Arianna's furious defense, but Thratnias batters Tek with a stinging slap of his powerful tail, then delivers three lightening quick strikes with his spear, stabbing twice through the summoned Tek and into Arianna's flesh!

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               28/12/26      34/ 64     Hasted
  (Tek)                             48/ 52
Elenka                16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      31/ 56     11 NL Damage (10 AB); Hasted
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     (25 AB)
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 58     25' Down the Pit
  Lion                15/12/14      10/ 42     30' Down the Pit
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51     
Salamander Flunky 01  24/11/23      78/ ??
Salamander Leader     23/09/22     131/ ??     
Salamander Flunky 02  24/11/23      05/ ??
```
SK, I made an assumption on how much of the damage to Tek Arianna would take on herself. I don't see any ruling that the amount has to be all of any given attack, so let me know if you're happy with the way I split the damage or if you want to do it differently. Total damage was 54.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol stands his ground and continues with his bludgeoning of the salamander in front of him.  He is a little off balance for his first attack and it misses but the two after pound into the creature.  Drevezh'korol growls with the effort of his attacks and hopes his opponent goes down so he can provide Teq Oola with some relief from the attacks of the salamanders surrounding her.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka delays.  I would like to have the results of Drev's attack, please, before Elenka acts since that will affect what she does.

Drev:
Full-round action:
Slam#1: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=20) miss.
Slam#2: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=27) for PA+GMF+IC (2d6+8+4+1+2=19) dmg + acid (1d6=4)
Slam#3: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=28) for PA+GMF+IC (2d6+8+4+1+2=23) dmg + acid (1d6=1)
Note: if Drev's first successful attack is enough to take down the salamander he will use a swift action and a charge off the longarm bracers to hit the next salamander.
Free: 5 ft step to G4 (if possible) or F4 if the salamander goes down.

Elenka:
Free: --
Standard: --
Move: --
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 27/13/24 (Ablative Barrier + Haste + Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 25 [11 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 23, 2013)

"Tanager's storms shall cleanse you fowl creatures from my world! Neither you or your god will survive the wrath of the Stormlords!  Your name shall die with you, buried in a mud pit of obscurity and erased from time!"  Two more electrified claw attacks sink into the leader, shredding his skin and spraying his blood across the chamber.
[section][sblock=actions] Swift: Arcane Strike
Full round attack: 
first claw attack +GMF+Haste+IC (1d20+9+1+1+2=15) misses
second claw attack (1d20+13=22) misses
third claw attack (1d20+13=30) hits for damage+STR+AS+Haste+IC+Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=16)

fourth claw attack (1d20+13=32) hits fordamage (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=15)
hasted attack (1d20+13=20) misses

doing 16 and 15 damage.  Leader first, flunky next if leader fell, 
5' step to C7 if leader is still standing
Mowgli: The HP allocation is fine. It doesn't have to be all of an attack.  The attack just has to be capable of dropping the eidolon to zero before the effect kicks in. She just needs to keep Teq up and fighting.  Since a fire god is trying to move in, she will fight to the death on this one rather than fail Tanager.  Which might be next round!!!
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 30/*4*, Current AC: 26+1
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1+1+2, d6+4+2+1+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang +1 Haste +2 Inspire Courage
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 26+1, Haste, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Flunky 02 falls, Thratnias does not.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 24, 2013)

Flying next to the Lion, Anaerion peers up to confirm that nothing is right next to the pit before grabbing onto the Lion's fur and shifting both himself and the lion out of the pit.

Appearing next to the leader that Arianna has been fighting so bravely, the lion roars satisfactorily whlie Malkovian says "AAAAAnd were back!"

The lion attacks with 3 furious attacks.  The bite once again sinks deep into the monster's flank, but only 1 claw is able to connect to the creature.
[sblock=Actions]
Anaerion: 
Move: Fly down to C03(-30)
Standard: Using Dimensional steps, Teleport Anaerion to C4(0') and the lion to C5(0').  Uses 70 more ft

Lion: 5' step into flank, and Full Round Attack
1d20+13=23, 1d20+13=22, 1d20+13=28
And the bite htis, so Grapple/Damage:
1d20+15=31, 1d8+10=12, 1d4+10=14
Guess who's grappled again /evil laugh.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 
 Current Weapon in Hand: Wand of Summon Monster 2.  Command word is *მოდის მეოთხე*

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Lion Mini Block]
Lion: HP 32 AC: 15 - 2 DR 5/Evil Saves: +8 +7 +2
All Attacks: +7 + 2(AS) + 2 (IC) + 2 (Flanks)
Resist Cold/Acid/Electricity 10 SR: 9
CMB: +13 Grapple + 2 (AS)
Smite Used.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]_Now_ Thratnios is down. Just Flunky 01 left to deal with.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka watches grimly as Drevezh'korol downs the salamander then steps over its body to get closer to the other one.  The last one, she sees as Anaerion and his summoned creature extricate themselves from the pit and concentrate their attacks on the leader of these beings.  

"Good work, Anaerion!"

Teq Oola's hide looks shredded but with that last one between her and her adventuring companion she opts to wend her way past Ellamin and Heinrich to the spot Drevezh'korol just vacated.  She reaches out and lightly touches the wood man as she summons a minor amount of healing for him.  

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Drev: (reposted from previous post)
Full-round action:
Slam#1: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=20) miss.
Slam#2: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=27) for PA+GMF+IC (2d6+8+4+1+2=19) dmg + acid (1d6=4)
Slam#3: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=28) for PA+GMF+IC (2d6+8+4+1+2=23) dmg + acid (1d6=1)
Note: if Drev's first successful attack is enough to take down the salamander he will use a swift action and a charge off the longarm bracers to hit the next salamander.
Free: 5 ft step to F4 

Elenka:
Free: --
Move: to F3
Standard: cast Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+5=6)
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 27/13/24 (Ablative Barrier + Haste + Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 31 [5 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ellamin pulls out his morningstar with his free hand, so that he now is wielding a whip in one hand and the morningstar in the other, as he speaks in the calmest, most pleasant voice one could imagine, "Surrender now or face the wrath or face gnomish justice at my hands." As he speaks he positions himself as best he can for a potential charge should it prove to be necessary.

[sblock=actions]Draw Morningstar as he moves to a good charge position (not sure which one flunky 1 was on map)
Standard action to intimidate Intimidate to demoralize (size already factored in) (1d20+13=29)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock=sunshadow]The Flunky flanking Aradra is the one that's left. The only place you can get to (that I can see) that will allow a charge is E3, which is fine but you'll need to make a DC 17 Reflex Save to avoid falling into the pit if he ends his turn there.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Works for me.[/sblock]

Reflex save (1d20+11=20)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2013)

Excellent! Just leaves  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Heinrich for the good guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys. Was admitted into the hospital Sunday at 2 am. No computer, much less internet access, as I thought I was only going to be there a few hours.. The VA hospital is working on a better wireless access to the internet. Just got out yesterday and now on line now. whew, what a trip!







Heinrich is out of ideas for now,so he trigger his wand of missiles and watches the missile dodge and weave through the battle to the remaining salamander.

1d4+1=3

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points) 5 points taken
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [46]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day - lightning bolt
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 00]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,##] <<open slot>>

 Level 2
:  burning hands of acid [-,*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste[-], dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:<<open slot; must be fire spell>> <<open slot>>

cast from pendant: lightning bolt

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2013)

Thratnias gasps as the lion bursts from the pit and bowls him over. "You'll not stop up, mortals. Lesaar will see to you and complete our quest."  Having delivered this last, melodramatic threat, the warrior perishes. Meanwhile, Drev has made pulp of one of the lesser guardians, and is stepping up to help with the last, Ellamin brandishes mace and whip, cowing the remaining foe, and Heinrich has pulled out his wand and begins firing his trusty magic missiles at the creature.

Though the fall of Thratnias and Ellamin's fearless show have him shaken, the last Salamander steps single-mindedly up to Arianna and attacks. Only one of his blows gets through her stout defense.

In the back of her mind Arianna notes the sound of a door slamming in the room to the East.

[sblock=Combat!]
*Map Correction:* I'd already uploaded the new map before realizing I hadn't moved the Salamander, and didn't want the hassle of uploading again. The Salamander is at D7.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               28/12/26      45/ 64     Hasted
  (Tek)                             51/ 52
Elenka                16/12/14      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      37/ 56     05 NL Damage (10 AB); Hasted
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     (25 AB)
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 58     
  Lion                15/12/14      10/ 42     
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51     
Salamander Flunky 02  24/11/23      08/ ??     Shaken
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]



[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2013)

"Desperate fools always threaten that they will be avenged."  Turning on the next one, "You won't live long enough to avenge anyone!"
With all the practice she is getting, the fire serpents are getting easier to hit.  Four out of five claw attacks tear into the latest one who dared to challenge her for dominion over this world.  
"There are more behind me in the next room!"
[section][sblock=actions] OOC: Arianna's HP went in the wrong direction.  She already had 34 damage.

Swift: Arcane Strike
5' step to C8
Full round attack: 
first claw attack +GMF+Haste+IC (1d20+9+1+1+2=32) hits for damage+STR+AS+GMF+IC+Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=14)
second claw attack (1d20+13=24) hits for damage (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=19)
third claw attack (1d20+13=18) misses
fourth claw attack (1d20+13=31) hits for damage (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=19) 
hasted attack (1d20+13=25) hits for damage (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=14)
doing 66 damage. 
free: Talk
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *64*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 64,  Current AC: 18
CMB +4, CMD 16, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +5, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +7, d8
Dagger +4, d4 or thrown +6, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (37 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (41 charges)

 Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 4 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +17, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 64 Real / 52 Temp, AC 26, 12 T, 24 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 30/*1*, Current AC: 26+1
CMB +9, CMD 21, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +17

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +9+1+1+2, d6+4+2+1+2 Arcane Strike + 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang +1 Haste +2 Inspire Courage
MW Longspear +10, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +8, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +9, d4+4 or thrown +7, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +7, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 26+1, Haste, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, flying 2' off the ground.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol takes a step towards the remaining salamander.  If there are others in the room beyond as Teq Oola has warned they'll have to wait until this one is taken care of first.  Elenka's wooden guardian clasps hands together once again into two massive clenched fists and beats the salamander once, twice, three times until it lies dying in the mud.

His grim satisfaction is short-lived as Drevezh'korol feels his feet slip from under him and he tumbles down into the pit of Elenka's creation.  After the expected thud there is a groan of exasperation.

Elenka halts in mid-step with a look of chagrin on her face as Drevezh'korol tumbles into the pit.  Since there is nothing she can do to help him until the pit vanishes of its own accord she moves over to Arianna and Teq Oola and withdraws a wand.

"If there's more we should heal quickly.  Do you require specialized healing or will a simple wand of curing help you?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Drev:
Free: 5 ft step to E5
Full-round action:
Slam#1: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=32) for PA+GMF+IC+acid (2d6+8+4+1+2+1d6=28)
Slam#2: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=29) for PA+GMF+IC+acid (2d6+8+4+1+2+1d6=24)
Slam#3: PA+GMF+IC+Haste (1d20+15-2+1+2+1=27) for PA+GMF+IC+acid (2d6+8+4+1+2+1d6=26)
Total dmg: 78

Save vs. Pit: Ref+2 (1d20+6=10) for Falling (3d6=10)

I'm guessing 144 total damage this round is enough to take the salamander out.  If not, I'll edit.

Elenka:
Free: --
Move: to D8
Standard: draw Wand of Cure Light Wounds
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 27/13/24 (Ablative Barrier + Haste + Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 21 [5 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2013)

And just like that, the fight is over. The last Salamander falls, and once more hissing gasses and rumbling rock are the only sounds other than the harsh breathing of the party.

[sblock=OOC]Good guess. Well, that was a nice little tune-up for the BBEG . On the bright side, whatever the sound of the closing door portends for the future, for now there's nothing rushing through to attack. You've got a breather.

Anaerion, Arianna and Heinrich all level as of this date (09/27/2013). Usual rules apply (new HP but don't recover from wounds taken, gain new spell slots but not new spells, etc. ad nauseum yada yada yada.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 27, 2013)

"Standard healing helps me, but Teq needs the specialized healing of eidolon rejuvenation.  Good thing I got wands of both." While pulling the wands out of her haversack, "I heard a door close, or something like that from that next room.  But, I don't hear anything moving around now." 

"I can't charge ahead without now to check without doing a lot of repairs."  If nothing is coming her way, she uses one wand eight times in a row to repair the damage to Teq.  Then Arianna moves the group back away from the salamanders enough to not include them, channeling a couple times to heal her friends.  "This one if more efficient for the big guy."  Tapping Drev three times, all but a couple scratches on the treeman heal.  "If you don't mind trading of charges?"  Arianna uses Elenka's wand to heal the mermaid portion of her souls for an equivalent three charges off of her wand before returning it and finishing off with her own for another three taps.

"Okay, anyone else?"  Looking the others over, they don't look like they have been scratched.

"Mistress, they were hitting us too much.  Give me a minute and I think I can fix that."  Arianna sighs, leans back on their tail, and sends Teq away for a moment. "Hey, its hot in here!"  After waiting about a minute, she starts chanting.  The beast returns, but his skin looks thicker and tougher than before. 

{35 rounds later, she is ready to fight again.}
[section][sblock=actions] 
Wand charges of  Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (1d10+1=10, 1d10+1=11, 1d10+1=2, 1d10+1=2,  1d10+1=5) and more charges of LRE (1d10+1=7, 1d10+1=8)
and one more wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon on herself (1d10+1=10) for a total of 8 charges of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon on herself 
Channel Positive Energy (1d6=4, 1d6=5) for 9 HP to everyone (sufficiently far enough away from the salamanders)
Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon on Drev (1d10+1=6)
More LRE on Drev (1d10+1=11, 1d10+1=6)
and then her own wand of  cure light wounds on herself (1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=8) (Well, 3 charges on Elenka's, one on her own.)  
Still needing more for herself CLW (1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=7)


34 healing to Drev, used 3 CLWs from Elenka's wand.
55 temp healing to Teq and 43 real healing on Arianna using a total of 11 charges of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon and 3 Cure Light Wounds charges from her own wand and 2 channel positive energy bursts. 

Then, to spend more time, unsummon and resummon Teq.

[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster III: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 0 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw +10+1, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.5 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.5 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.5 hours), See Invisibility (34 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 30, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2013)

"Guess I'll just have to save gnomish justice for the next folks." Elliman chuckles as he puts his morningstar away. He keeps an eye on the offending door as the others heal and scavenge the dead.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2013)

Heinrich gets his 12 points of damage healed quickly, then takes a defensive position to cover  the door.

ready action: shoot magic missile at any thing coming through the door


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2013)

The sound of the door slamming actually came from within the next room - the door can't be seen from where you are now. Anyone actually moving to a point where you can see into the next room before all of the healing is finished up, please let me know.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 29, 2013)

While Arianna starts healing , Anaerion decides to spend the next few minutes reviewing his spells, to prepare for the next challenge.  Drawing out his spell book, he starts reading the some of the spells, trying to determine which would be the most effective.  
[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion will be submitting his level 9 stats tomorrow.  I have 90% of it done, just need to look it over before submitting it.  I will also add his memorized spells tomorrow. Anaerion will float there, so after Arianna is done, he should have about half of his fly spell left.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 58 Current: 58
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +5 Reflex: +6 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 12 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/240 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,[OPEN SLOT]
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistant Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,[OPEN SLOT]
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Good, jackslate. Was about to offer to move on to the next encounter w/out waiting for level ups - I'm good either way. The three will, of course, count as leveled already for purposes of TBX/TBG whether they submit and are approved before the encounter or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> The sound of the door slamming actually came from within the next room - the door can't be seen from where you are now. Anyone actually moving to a point where you can see into the next room before all of the healing is finished up, please let me know.




correction post:

Heinrich will stay within the coverage of healing bursts. he will kneel down and cover the direction of where the door is.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka frowns as Arianna uses her own wand to heal Drevezh'korol and Elenka raises her wand in hand to object.

"No, I have this..."  Too late, she trails off only to start anew.  "Thank you, Arianna.  I'll repay you for your charges.  Feel free to use as much of my wand as needed for yourself.  I just bought it so it has plenty of charges."  She frowns in thought.  "Though I didn't think about the specialized healing being more efficient.  I'll have to get a wand of rejuvenate of my own when we get back to Venza."

While Arianna finishes her healing and summoning, Drevezh'korol will stand watch in the center of the room no farther towards the unexplored section of the cave than they've already gone.  Elenka will move to examine the salamanders as she's never encountered anything like them before.  If any are still living she will aid them on to their afterlife.  She will also look for anything that resembles wealth that the creatures might have been carrying.  She will aid herself in that task by casting _Detect Magic_.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
--
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 27/13/24 (Ablative Barrier + Haste + Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 55 [0 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Inspire Courage, Haste, Resist Fire 10, Protection from Evil, Shield
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2013)

Elenka efficiently dispatches the unconscious salamanders and examines their gear. The spears appear normal, though they are of course made entirely of metal. All three of the creatures wear very nice breastplates. The two flunkies' are of Mithril, and Thratnios' is cunningly constructed, and made of Adamantine.

[sblock=OOC]Two +1 Mithril Breastplates, one +1 Adamantine Agile Breastplate w/ Light Fortification. (First Post updated with XP/Treasure/Etc.)

BTW, Thratnios was a Fighter 5 and the Flunkies were each Rogue 1.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 30, 2013)

As Anaerion read his books, he tried to determine what spells to memorize.  Deciding he needed more attack spells, he filled his mind with 2 additonal bolts of force that Heirnrich had been using.  Anaerion then added a fly spell, something that would be benificial for Drev in case another pit is summoned, as well as a third glitter spell.  For his most powerful spells, Anaerion fills space with his teleportation spell, but added additional spells for summoning.

Closing his book, Anaerion looks up at Elenka and asks "Similar to how myself and Arianna are now flying, I have prepared a fly spell for Drev.  That way, if you or myself cast another pit spell, you will not have to worry much about him. He will truly be able to use that terrain for his advantage. "
[sblock=OOC]
Level 9 stats below.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 65
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 30, 2013)

"Well, if everybody is ready, I got one more thing to do."  Arianna grabs the leader's tail and drags its body unceremoniously out the western corridor and around through the caverns to the mud pool.  It's head bouncing off of the steps as she goes.  "I promised you a death of obscurity in the muds of time."  Flying over the pool, she drags him out in the middle and lets go, watching him sink in.  

Returning, she does the same for the other two.

After accomplishing that task, Arianna is ready to go and takes her lead in front.  After double checking that everyone is ready, she floats out into the unexplored room two feet above the ground and surveys it.

[section][sblock=actions] Deliver the promised disgrace
move to AH30
Perception-steam (1d20+18-2=35)
Updated stats below.
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 0 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 30, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka nods her thanks to Anaerion as she gathers up the valuables from the salamanders and distributes them so that no one is overly hindered by them.

"Thank you."  She smiles barely suppressing a giggle.  "Drevezh'korol has tried flying before.  He's not very good at it.  Can you imagine him flapping branch-like wings above the docks in Venza chasing after a pair of dragons?  They flew circles around him."

"As funny as me falling into your own pit?"

"Funnier," she says her smile turning to a frown.  "There _are_ tactical ramifications that I didn't think through before casting that spell.  I'm sorry, Drev, and all of you, for that.  I'll try to place it more strategically if I need to cast it again; so that it doesn't hinder us more than our opponents."

Glancing around Elenka notices that Arianna is done with her healing and summoning and with Anaerion done with his studying the group seems ready to move on.

"Stay close, Drevezh'korol.  At least until I am able to _shield_ you, if it comes to combat."

Drevezh'korol nods and with Elenka at his flank cautiously advances towards the unexplored opening.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
There are several spells affecting Drev that are 7-8 minutes long.  Before we hit our next battle I'll need to know if any are still in effect.
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 16
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 2/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 22/12/20 (Ablative Barrier) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 55 [0 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 10/35 pts., 7/7 hours), Resist Fire 10 (?/8 minutes), Protection from Evil (?/7 minutes), Shield (?/8 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The healing took about 3½ minutes, the battle about 30 seconds (give or take). If they were all cast just before or during the last combat we can call it 4 minutes left on all of them to make the book-keeping easy. Depending on how things go that _should_ be enough to get you through the last fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock=mowgli]
is this a good time to fill slots from leveling up, or does H. need to rest first?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If Heinrich and Anaerion are memorizing spells in their open slots that'll take at least 15 minutes and make my question of remaining time on buffs moot since they will all run out.  That's ok, though, I have enough remaining spells that I can recast when the time comes.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock] Anaerion has fast study, and finishes memorizing in 1 min.  I got it specifically for level up purposes.  Heinrich would still take 15 min however.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2013)

OOC: I'll try to get on the level up approvals this afternoon and get an update tonight or tomorrow early.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

Now healed up and ready for the next challenge - indeed, feeling hardly the worse for wear - the crew moves cautiously into the next room, finding . . . a small empty space. I didn't move any characters on the map, just posting it for reference as you act as there are no occupants.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 4, 2013)

Anaerion smiles at Elenka, saying "Tactics in battle is a hard thing to do correctly.  Like you said earlier, knowing when to cast a spell is sometimes more important than what the spell does.  That being said, we should press on.  We have spent too long already."

Once in the room, Anaerion looks around inquisitorially, then looks at Arianna "Your sure you heard a door slam?"
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 65
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

"It was in the middle of the battle, but I am pretty sure I did.  It might have been a teleport pop." Being able to already see invisible things, she also casts detect magic to look for altered or transformed things as well before starts searching the room.
[section][sblock=actions] Cast detect magic
Search room with detect magic and see invisibility running
(if it was teleport, its aura faded in 1-6 minutes and we spent 15 before moving forward.)
Perception (1d20+18=35)
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 1 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 0 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9, Reflex +7, Will +12. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 30, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2013)

Arianna's search reveals a door in the east wall, cunningly concealed amongst the natural rock of the cave. (Door is in the approximate center of the east wall, in that little bulge.)


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

"Well, I can't find anything in here." as she winks, pantomimes and traces the outline of the door for the rest of the party to see.   She gives the party time to get situated and cast any buffing spells.  It is clear her intention is to open the door after everyone has prepared.
[sblock=ooc]Waiting to give everyone a Buff and Prepare post before moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

With Heinrich taking longer to memorize his open spells than expected Elenka finds herself having to recast a couple of enhancement spells on Drevezh'korol just before going through the newly discovered door.  When finished she nods her readiness and Drevezh'korol moves up next to Arianna in preparation of moving in.  Used to working together and not liking the distance they were forced to keep in their last battle, this time Elenka stays close, just a step behind Drevezh'korol.

"Ready when you are."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Cast Ablative Barrier to bring it up to full strength
Cast Shield
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 18 (Shield Ally)
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 26/12/24 (Ablative Barrier +Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 55 [0 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 40/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 5, 2013)

As promised, Anaerion moves over to Drev, placing a hand on the wooden man's shoulder.  Whispering the incantation as quietly as he could, Anaerion says "Give the man of wood the feeling of flight, that the ground underneath him be a passing memory.  That all that he see be the path to victory."

Then, once done, Anaerion closes his eyes, and says "Where once was one, now there is two.  Now, two becomes 3, and onwards we split."


Malkovian, meanwhile, comments towards the others "Are we sure were totally not walking into a trap or something?  I smell a trap.  Well, I think I smell a trap.  That might be burning salamander as well.  Wait, salamanders don't burn.  Huh, not sure what that is."
[sblock=OOC]
Cast Fly on Drev
Cast Mirror image: 1d4+3=6
Prepare to cast Haste.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 65
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2013)

Heinrich casts resist energy [fire] and prepares to cast summon monster 4 while nodding his readiness

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +2; Perception: +2; (spell: low-light vision)
 AC: 14 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch )
 HP: 26 Current: 26
 BAB +3 CMB: +3 CMD:15 Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +8

 Current Conditions in Effect: Ablative barrier (6 hours/30 points) 5 points taken
current spell active: Flaming sphere; round 2 of 6
 Current Weapon in Hand: wand - magic missile

consumables:
Wand cure light [50]
Wand magic missile [46]
rations [30 days]

School Focus: fire elementalist
 Fire jett (dc 17): 00000 000
fire resistance 5
fire supremacy
combat casting
cast any spell from spell book through pendant - once per day - lightning bolt
Level 1 pearl of power -[ 0 00]
Level 2 pearl of power - 0]

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0
: Detect Magic, Resistance, open/close, Acid Splash,

 Level 1 
: Comprehend lang., Enlarge person, burning hands [*,ev, E ], feather fall, Magic Missile [-,##]; magic missile

 Level 2
:  burning hands of acid [-,*,ev, E, A ], Scorching ray [ev, E], Levitate, resist energy, flaming sphere [ev, E,,-#]

 Level 3
: Haste[-], dispel magic, ablative barrier, fire ball [**, ev, E]

Level  4
:summon monster 4; summon monster 4-fire

cast from pendant: lightning bolt

Save DC: 
         General: 14 + SL 
                Evocation: 16 + SL          
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL             
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL 

              notes 
( - ) denotes a cast spell    
(*) cast at +1 level (trait)  
(**) cast at +2 levels (Feat) 
(E) elemental: flame school  
(ev) evocation 
(A) denotes changed to acid 
(&) takes 2 spell slots to cast   
(#) recalled via pearl of power 
(E,A) denotes 50% fire/50% acid 
.
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2013)

{{Aren't you going to prepare too?}}, Teq Oola prods his mistress telepathically.  "Oh, duh."  She proceeds to add two spells to her defenses as well.   
[section][sblock=actions] Cast Heroism on self
Cast Shield on self (only gaining +2 AC over current +2 from Shielded Meld)
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30+2
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang........... +2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm making a quick run out of town today. I'll be back tomorrow fairly early and should be able to light this candle tomorrow afternoon/evening if everyone's got their buff on by then (just Ellamin left, I think). And going by past history, tomorrow evening probably really means Monday morning . . . but I'll do my best . In the meantime, here's what I've got for the Combat! block - let me know if I've missed anything in the way of AC/HP/Etc.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               32/12/30      02/ 73     
  (Tek)                             --/ 64
Elenka                18/12/16      --/ 66     
Drevezh'Korol         22/12/20      01/ 56     (40 AB)
Heinrich              14/12/12      --/ 26     (25 AB)
Anaerion              17/11/16      --/ 65       
Ellamin               19/13/18      --/ 51
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ellamin will cast invisibility on himself so as to be in a better position to obtain an advantageous position in the probable combat coming up.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]

```
Arianna            32/12/30               02/73        
  (Tek)                                   --/64
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ellamin will also cast ventriloquism on himself if he has time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2013)

*GM:*  OK, I've got the "stack-up," and the spells/conditions. Map below reflects my understanding of your positions - just need your plan for going through the door and into the chamber beyond . . .     






[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               33/13/28      --/ 64     Haste
  (Tek)                             --/ 73     Haste
Elenka                19/13/16      --/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         27/13/24      01/ 56     Haste, (40 AB)
Heinrich              15/13/12      --/ 26     Haste, (25 AB)
Anaerion              18/12/16      --/ 65     Haste
Ellamin               20/14/18      --/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Drev also has 'Shield' up which makes his AC 26/12/24.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2013)

Believing she can take on most anything someone can dish out, at least for a moment or two, Arianna opens the door and rushes in.  What ever fire creature the fire serpents were guarding, she is bound and determined to banish it from her realm.
[section][sblock=actions] Move action: open the door if possible
Std: move to I4, hovering about 2' off the ground
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30+2
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang........... +2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


Well, that's Arianna/Teq. Anyone else going to act, or will you let the poor fragile summoner rush in to face her fate alone?


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Moving into the room, Anaerion says out loud "Grant my companions quickness of thought and action, that it will allow them to overcome any foe!"
[sblock=OOC]
Move to I2
Cast Haste
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 65
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: 

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol moves into the room right after Arianna/Teq Oola and tries to keep alert to whatever might be waiting for them.  He is, perhaps, a little too worried about Elenka who is right on his heels to notice much.  Likewise, Elenka's view of the room is blocked by the bulk of Drevezh'korol's body...

As Anaerion's magical quickening washes through them Elenka mutters, "I was going to do that..."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Drev Perception (1d20+9=11)
Elenka perception (1d20+10=11)
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 18 (Shield Ally)
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 1/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 26/12/24 (Ablative Barrier +Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 55 [0 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 40/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2013)

*GM:*  Just need to know if Ellamin and Heinrich are moving in or hanging out where they are. I know DeWar's had some issues that've prevented him from chiming in regularly, so if he hasn't responded by the time sunshadow does I'll do something with him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


*chime*







Heinrich moves forward to a more tactical location.

.. .. .. .. ..

move to D,-1 to get a good angle and still be safe away from the door.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ellamin will move in behind the others, waiting quietly to see how things unfold.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2013)

[sblock=OOC/Update]Last night was a busy one in RL. I'm not sure what tonight holds in store for me. If it's a little calmer I'll update tonight, if it's crazy busy I'll have to get to it tomorrow (Saturday) AM.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


sigh, bummer


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2013)

The crew comes rushing and tumbling into a vast cavern beneath the mountain. A broad pool of sputtering lava laps against the walls of this vast cavern. Through the distorting waves of heat and smoke, several rocky islands of various sizes are visible, bobbing on the steaming surface. At the southern edge of the searing pool rises an intimidating metal construct: the coiled shape of a winding snake topped with a strong humanoid torso a holding a spear. Pieces of the craggy roof frequently drop into the lava pool, splashing the liquefied rock.

Several little bitty critters are zooming around in the superheated air, and the shape of one salamander can be dimly perceived through the heat haze standing by the statue.

        *GM:*  Good Guys are up! (Bad Guys got initiative, but they's already acted and are _not_ flat-footed).     

[sblock=OOC]The heat in this room is severe - it's gotta be at least 150 degrees. Being in the room will cause 1d6 points of Fire damage per minute, w/ no save in addition to 1d4 points of non-lethal damage per 5 minutes of exposure (DC15 Fortitude save to resist, +1 DC per previous check). Heavy clothing or any armor imposes a -4 penalty to this check. Anyone immune or resistant to fire need not worry about the non-lethal damage. Apologies to those who are _not_ immune - I've quite forgotten to impose these checks and damages through the adventure 

I'm gonna try using Ditzie for the mapping on this one. I've got all the players in place and labelled with ToolTips - please indicate the target of any attacks by name. If you can't tell who's who on the map, the zoom on your browser will make it all bigger and clearer.

Ditzie works like this:

Basic Use

Click the link below
Move your character (and any related condition markers) to your new position
PRESS ENTER
Copy the new URL and paste the link in your post

NOTE: To resize an icon, hold shift + left click

Advanced Use (Adding Tokens/Conditions/Etc. to the Map)

Drag an icon of the appropriate type from the bar at the top onto the map
Double click the icon
In the drop down list that appears, click the icon you wish to insert
Place the icon as desired on the map

Kindly put the link outside any spoiler blocks, so that it's obvious to the next reader.[/sblock]

*The Lava Shrine*

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               33/13/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             --/ 73
Elenka                19/13/16      --/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         27/13/24      01/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield (40 AB)
Heinrich              15/13/12      --/ 26     Haste, (25 AB)
Anaerion              18/12/16      --/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (06)
Ellamin               20/14/18      --/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 05             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 06             19/16/16      --/ --     
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                29/15/26      --/ --
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 14, 2013)

[section]"I am going after the leader before he starts throwing spells.  When in doubt, magic missile him."
Updated Map
[sblock=actions] Fly double move at 70' for 140, provoking from mephit 3, but circling out of 5' reach of Lassar (provoked if Lassar has 10' reach)
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30+2+1
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40+30' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+1 Haste +2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) Haste (8 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32+1, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2013)

SK and I were apparently editing the map at the same time. Here's the one with the current conditions on it. I didn't put in a condition for Haste since all of you are. I set Ellamin to about half opacity to represent his invisibilty.

*Updated Map*

EDIT: Mephit 03 missed the AoO vs. Arianna/Teq


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 15, 2013)

Anaerion's mind races, and tries to make sense of everything that is going on now.  With Arianna so far away, his original plan was no longer going to work.  However, he still had a back up plan.  Speaking to in celestial, Anaerion says "Guardians of light, I ask for your aid.  Now, at our time of need, evil stands in our path.  Please, allow you divine light to shine through them, and destroy all that they are!"

[sblock=Actions]
Cast Summon Monster 5, summoning 1d4+2=5 (Due to Superior Summoning) Lantern Archon.  We need something that bypass DR, and that can fly. Prepare yourself for 10 laser beams of DR Bypassing DOOOM!

No Change to the map.

Knowledge Roll for Giant Mecha Creature in the back (assuming construct): 1d20+18=32
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 65
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2013)

*GM:*  Preparations made . . . let's see how much good they do  From here it looks like a really big statue of a Salamander. You can't really see it well enough through the heat haze, smoke and steam to tell for sure from where you are, though.

Next?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol stands still judging the battlefield and how best to tackle their opponents.  Elenka is less considering and immediately reaches out to Drevezh'korol.  A tiny scale falls from her fingers a moment before she touches the wood man's back.  A few words of arcane power fall from her lips before she speaks quietly.

"Grow, my guardian.  Mimic the treant..."

There is a continuous cracking sound as Drevezh'korol's wooden body stretches out to reach several feet taller than he normally stands.  Powerful looking before, now he towers over Elenka.  He stretches to accompanying creaks then turns his gaze to the nearest of flitting creatures.  Both pairs of hands clasp together to form his now familiar double-fist holds and he swings at the creature.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
Standard: cast Evolution Surge: Large
Move: none

Drevezh'korol
Full Attack:
Slam vs. Mephit 2 +GMF +Haste +PA (1d20+17+1+1-2=21) for +GMF +PA (2d8+11+1+4=23) plus fire (1d6=2) and acid (1d6=6)
Slam vs. Mephit 2 +GMF +Haste +PA (1d20+17+1+1-2=32) for +GMF +PA (2d8+11+1+4=29) plus fire (1d6=6) and acid (1d6=6)
Slam vs. Mephit 2 +GMF +Haste +PA (1d20+17+1+1-2=18) MISS
Totals: 52 dmg + 8 fire + 12 acid

Mowgli, Scott DeWar contacted me today.  His computer is having problems and he won't be able to get it fixed until Monday.
[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 18 (Shield Ally)
*HP:* 66  Current: 66
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 1/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 26/12/24 (Ablative Barrier +Shield) 
*HP:* 56  Current: 55 [0 NL]
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 40/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 67 [0 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2013)

Mephit 02 perishes with a tiny little poof of flame and ash.

*Updated Map*

        *GM:*  Noted Re: Scott DeWar. Thanks for the info. He didn't seem to want to enter, and he's not in a position where he can see anything well enough this round to do anything - he'll hold his action this round.

Just leaves Ellamin, then!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ellamin uses the distraction of combat to cast ventriloquism on himself.









*OOC:*


Actions:
No movement
Cast Ventriloquism


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Mephit 02 perishes with a tiny little poof of flame and ash.
> 
> *Updated Map*
> 
> *GM:*  Noted Re: Scott DeWar.











*OOC:*


sorry, computer was cyber attacked and had to get a new one. limited time here. will return tomorrow


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

The Salamander (Lesaar) takes a steps just out of Arianna's reach and into the fringes of the lava pool, and lofts a tiny cinder toward the other end of the room. The cinder is caught on the superheated air and whisked to the flat area in the midst of the party where it explodes into a swirling mass of flame! The fires engulf the end of the room and even swirl out through the doorway to singe Heinrich.

The Mephit on the east side of the room (Andgronakraks) draws a bead on the gesturing Anaerion and fires off three grayish missiles of arcane force. Three of the wizard's duplicates disappear with barely audible *pops*.

The Mephits swarm, moving in to attack the party or gesturing and shouting in what is obviously spell casting. Two of the Mephits move in on Drev and Elenka, swinging tiny little claws to little effect.

The final Mephit hovers out over the lava and unleashes a piercing scream that can be heard easily even over the rumbling of melting rock. The sound slams into Drev with physical force, tearing bits of bark from his flesh.

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]
First, my sincere apologies - while I did post that there are islands of rock within the lava pool I forgot to mention that the darker spots in the lava are them (you probably guessed as much, though).


Everyone other than Arianna/Tek takes 24 damage from a fireball. Reflex Save DC16 for half, and less any Fire Resistances, Ablative Barriers, etc. To make it easy on your GM, please let me know in your next post how many HP you ended up taking and how you reduced damage.
Magic Missiles take out three of Anaerion's Mirror Images
Mephit 01 attacks Elenka, Mephit 03 attacks Drev. Both miss. Drev may make an AoO vs. one of them as they close due to his extended reach.
Drev takes 6 sonic damage from Mephit 02's _Ear Piercing Scream_, and is Dazed for 1 round (Fortitude Save DC 11 negates Daze and halves damage).

I'll update the stat blocks once I know how much damage everyone took from the fireball (and how much Drev took from the Scream).


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               33/13/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             --/ 73
Elenka                19/13/16      --/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         27/13/24      01/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield (40 AB)
Heinrich              15/13/12      --/ 26     Haste, (25 AB)
Anaerion              18/12/16      --/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (03)
Ellamin               20/14/18      --/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 05             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 06             19/16/16      --/ --     
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                29/15/26      --/ --
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


Reflex Save:Reflex Save (1d20+11=19); 12 damage taken







Ellamin easily avoids the worst of the fireball as he throws his voice and speaks snarkily. "How cliche; a fireball from a fire creature. Here I thought you might actually be creative and interesting like some giants who had an argument with a dragon over the proper ownership of a cave." With that, he starts into the story of an older dragon, upon waking up from a long nap, went to check out some of his secondary living spaces, and found one of them occupied by a clan of giants, who proceeded to battle the dragon with everything from the skull of a goat they had just killed to an old pitted cauldron they used to make stew, and which already was filled very hot water in preparation for their supper.









*OOC:*


Activating Inspire Courage +2, throwing his voice to J6 to make it seem like he moved.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 18, 2013)

The flames burn Anaerion, and he loses concentration.  The summoning spell, now incomplete, fails to bring any help at all.

Thinking quickly, Anaerion sees the rock outcropping might be tall enough for a web spell...
[sblock=Actions]
Reflex Save: 1d20+7=8 Ouch. Now is not the time for 1's...
Concentration Check (9+6+2) +17 vs (10+ 24 + 5 = 39.  Not even a nat 20 will save me now, but here goes:
1d20+17=27 Would made it if I had saved...

Mowgli, is that rock at I6/I7 a valid anchor point for web?  now that they are closer, Anaeiron is going to try and slow the advance of some of these imps.  They are our least priority right now, and taking them out of the fight will allow our heavy hitters to strike at the important targets.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 41
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]

http://beta.ditzie.com/49152/5261185d0d03b


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2013)

[section]Arianna floats in and slaps and claws and kicks, tearing through the fire demon's hide with the fury of a zealot. Two deep gashes let the creature know it is not long for this world.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions] 5' step
Swift: Arcane Strike 
and full attack
First claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=21) missed
second claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=22) missed 
third claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=30) hits for damage + GMF + Arcane Strike + Shock (1d6+4+1+2+1d6=14)
fourth claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=27) missed
hasted claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=31) hits for damage + GMF + Arcane Strike + Shock (1d6+4+1+2+1d6=15)
doing 29 damage total unless he has shock protection
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*62*, Current AC: 30+2+1
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40+30' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+1 Haste +2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) Haste (7 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32+1, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka manages to avoid some of the damage caused by the fireball but Drevezh'korol takes the full force of the spell though the damage is mitigated somewhat by his protections.  The scream is nothing more than a minor annoyance and Drevezh'korol shakes it off easily.  As the mephits fly in for the attack Drevezh'korol batters the one nearest Elenka until it is lying unmoving on the cave floor.  He then turns his attention to the one on his other side.

Elenka sees Drevezh'korol take a nasty blast of fire and wishes again that the group had pushed on while the fire protections were still in effect.  She promises herself that if Heinrich doesn't get his backside in this cave and pull out some fancy magics she'll make his life miserable.  Now she contents herself with healing most of the scorch marks on Drevezh'korol's bark-like skin.

Drevezh'korol and Elenka prepare to shift their position so that the group isn't so tightly gathered...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
Ref DC 16 save (1d20+4=21); takes 12 dmg from fireball
Standard: LRE (1d10+5=13); healing Drev 13 pts.
Move: not just yet

Drevezh'korol
Ref DC 16 save (1d20+3=7); takes 19 dmg + 5 nonlethal from fireball (ablative barrier)
Fort DC 11 save (1d20+8=25); takes 3 nonlethal dmg from scream (ablative barrier)
AoO vs Mephit 1 (PA+GMF+haste+IC) (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=31) for Dmg (PA+GMF+IC) (2d8+11+4+1+2=26) dmg + fire (1d6=5) + acid (1d6=1)
Full Attack action:
Slam1 vs Mephit 1 (PA+GMF+haste+IC) (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=28) for Dmg (PA+GMF+IC) (2d8+11+4+1+2=22) dmg + fire (1d6=4) + acid (1d6=6)
Slam2 vs Mephit 1 or 3 (PA+GMF+haste+IC) (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=27) for Dmg (PA+GMF+IC) (2d8+11+4+1+2=22) dmg + fire (1d6=5) + acid (1d6=5)
Slam3 vs Mephit 1 or 3 (PA+GMF+haste+IC) (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=24) for Dmg (PA+GMF+IC) (2d8+11+4+1+2=26) dmg + fire (1d6=6) + acid (1d6=2)

Note: all attacks go on Mephit 1 until it is dead, then target Mephit 3
Note: Drev's hp changed when he was made large.  Detailed below.
Note: I'd like Drev to take a 5 ft step and Elenka to use her move but I need to know if Mephit 3 was killed.

[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 18 (Shield Ally)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 32/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 61 [0 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

OOC
 [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] The rock is definitely a suitable anchor for a web.

 [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] Both of Drev's targets are thoroughly dead. If you want the practice with Ditzie feel free to put the Dead indicator (from the Conditions file) over them when you move Drev and Elenka. If you don't, worry not - I'll get it in my next update.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 18, 2013)

"Drev, Elenka!  I am going to slow down those other two imps.  Focus on getting the other ones!"
[sblock=Actions]
Cast Web.  DC 19.  Getting at least the 2 imps in N2 and O4.  

Move action will wait until Drev/Elenka move.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 41
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


I am having trouble moving Heinrich. not sure what is going on


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol moves a step closer to the lava in preparation of launching himself after one of the other mephits that Anaerion isn't targeting.  Elenka remains close but swings wide round her guardian.

"Got it," calls Elenka.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
Move: towards the lava; map updated

Drevezh'korol
5 ft step

[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 18 (Shield Ally)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 32/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 2/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 61 [0 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Go ahead and post your actions as usual and let us know the coordinates to where you're moving (that's the reason I put coordinates on the map even though we're moving our own pieces). The next person to update the map can put him where he belongs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2013)

I am actually trying to. simple commands like "enter" to go to the next line are not operating. its weird.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2013)

I am actually trying to. simple commands like "enter" to go to the next line are not operating. its weird. .. .. .. .. .. ..Reflex save: 1d20+6=20 .. .. .. .. ..move 25 feet to position (H,2) .. .. .. cast summon monster: fire lion .. .. .. http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/animals/cat-great/lion .. .. .. hp [32] .. .. ..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2013)

this is frustrating. I am not able to update my posts either. I need to go to fire fox. .. .. .. .. .. I am actually trying to. simple commands like "enter" to go to the next line are not operating. its weird. .. .. .. .. .. ..Reflex save: 1d20+6=20 .. .. .. .. .... .. .. hp fire damage taken: 12 - 5 [fire sepreamacy feature] -5 to non lethal damage [ abative barrier] = 2 real, 5 non lethal .. .. ..move 25 feet to position (H,2) .. .. .. cast summon monster: fire [fire dire bat: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/animals/bat/bat-dire/summoned-creature-dire-bat ]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2013)

*Combat! (Round 03)*

Lesaar returns Arianna/Tek's attack, lashing out thrice with his spear and scoring two deep gashes along Tek'Oola's ribs. He then slithers back another step into the lava.

The Mephit hovering along the east wall points his finger and a pea sized ember floats forth, exploding into another raging fireball in the midst of the party and burning off the web cast by Anaerion.

The three remaining Mephits scream . . . something . . . in their native tongue. Drev, Heinrich and Elenka are seized by the almost overwhelming urge to destroy their nearest ally with whatever means are to hand.

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]
Lesaar hits twice for 23 points of damage.

Andgronakraks' fireball affects everyone except Elenka and Arianna/Tek. 26 Damage, Reflex Save DC 15 for Half. As before, please let me know in your post how much damage and of what type you end up taking.

Elenka, Drev and Heinrich are targeted by _Murderous Command_ spells. DC 13 Will Save or attack nearest ally with melee or natural weapon.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               33/13/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             23/ 73
Elenka                19/13/16      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         27/13/24      07/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield (32 AB), 8 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      02/ 30     Haste, (20 AB), 5 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      24/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (03)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 05             19/16/16      --/ --     
Mephit 06             19/16/16      --/ --     
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                29/15/26      29/ --
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


Heinrich's reflex: 1d20+6=9 damage: 25 -5 (Ablative barrier as non lethal damage) - 5 (fire supremacy) = 15 damage taken . . . . .Heinrich's will save vs murderous command: +8 1d20+8=9





 . . . . Heinrich suddenly draws his dagger and attacks 1d20+3=20 the nearest person to him which turns out to be (1-50 Elliman, 51-100 Anaerion  1d100=50 ) Elliman (vs ac 20) for 1d4=2 points of damage (if it hits). A look of a cross of rage and surprise crosses his face.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anaerion looks over at the creatures now free from the webbing.  "So if webs won't bind you, let us see if you can still see after this!"

[sblock=Actions]
Reflex Save 1d20+7=11 So 26 more damage...

Glitterdust on those two creatures that were webbed.  DC 19.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 41
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:140/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2013)

[section]As her opponent starts sinking into the lava, Arianna  floats forward pressing her advantage. She claws and kicks, tearing through the fire  demon's hide again. Another two deep gashes spill blood onto the bubbling rocks.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Note: Now that Lesaar is in the lava, he shouldn't be able to 5' step away and cast, unless he has a swim speed.  It should be difficult terrain for him. Got him where I want him!
 5' step flying
Swift: Arcane Strike 
and full attack
First claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=26) missed
Second claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=15) missed 
Third claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=29) hits for damage + Arcane Strike + GMF + Shock (1d6+4+2+1+1d6=12)
Fourth claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=29) hits for damage + Arcane Strike + GMF + Shock (1d6+4+2+1+1d6=14)
Hasted claw attack + haste + GMF + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2=15) missed
doing 26 damage total unless he has shock protection
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*39*, Current AC: 30+2+1
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40+30' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+1 Haste+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) Haste (6 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32+1, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol is again scorched by a fireball cast by their opponents and he barely manages to shake off the mind clouding magics cast upon him.  Elenka also avoids that spell, though with a bit more ease.  She looks around desperate for something useful to do: few spells remain to her.  Soon, however, Drevezh'korol will need to leave her side to help out Teq Oola so Elenka releases an excess of arcane energy to unfetter her eidolon.  After, she moves to help Anaerion deal with the two mephits on the other side of the cave.

"Go after them, Drevezh'korol.  We'll deal with these two."

Drevezh'korol stretches a pair of limbs and slaps down another mephit.  With the beastie out of his way he leaps into the air with very little grace and flies out into the center of the cavern and towards the mephit leader.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Note: Drev's nonlethal dmg was healed last round when Elenka cast her healing spell upon him.  It should be zero before this round's damage is added.

Elenka
Elenka Will vs. Enchantment (1d20+8=18)  Saved
Standard: cast Unfetter using a 2nd level spell slot.
Move: across the cave; map updated.  Note: no longer near Drev & her AC drops back to normal.

Drevezh'korol
Drev Ref vs. Fireball (1d20+3=11) Failed.  21 fire dmg + 5 nonlethal dmg.
Drev Will vs. Enchantment (1d20+9=14)  Saved.
Swift: activate longarm bracers
Standard: Slam PA+GMF+IC+haste vs. Mephit 4 (1d20+17-2+1+2+1=36) for PA+GMF+IC vs. Mephit 4 (2d8+11+4+1+2=28) dmg + acid (1d6=6) + fire (1d6=6)
Assuming 34 dmg is enough to kill the mephit.  If not, he'll provoke an AoO.
Move: over the lava; map updated

[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 1/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 27/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 40 [5 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2013)

. . . . . . . . . Heinrich suddenly draws his dagger and attacks 1d20+3=20 the nearest person to him which turns out to be  (1-50 Elliman, 51-100 Anaerion  1d100=50 ) Elliman (vs ac 20)Anaerion turns out to be Heinrich's target as the other choice is invisible . . . for 1d4=2 points of damage (if it hits). A look of a cross of  rage and surprise crosses his face. 

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?335820-LPF-Coils-of-Flame/page14#ixzz2iaFh69cz


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2013)

. . . . . . . . . Heinrich suddenly draws his dagger and attacks 1d20+3=20 the nearest person to him which turns out to be  (1-50 Elliman, 51-100 Anaerion  1d100=50 ) Elliman (vs ac 20)Anaerion turns out to be Heinrich's target as the other choice is invisible . . . for 1d4=2 points of damage (if it hits). A look of a mixture of rage and surprise is upon his face as he is magically controlled. As his attack prevents him from drawing upon his memorized magic spells, the attempt of summoning never get started 

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?335820-LPF-Coils-of-Flame/page14#ixzz2iaFh69cz


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> As his attack prevents him from drawing upon his memorized magic spells, the attempt of summoning never get started




. . . started, just didn't close the deal . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


 does that mean the spell is wasted?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The painful thing about full-round spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]The painful thing about full-round spells.[/sblock]



[sblock=mowgli] whaaaaaaaaaaaaa! [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2013)

Reflex save (1d20+11=20) half damage

"Again with the cliches? How is a bard supposed to write a decent story with this kind of material to work with? I'm afraid you're going to have to better than that to to be more than a footnote in the epic tales I have to tell." The gnome chides his opponents as he continues to tell the story of the giants and the dragon, still throwing his voice to the same place he had before. As he weaves his story, he incorporates the necessary vocal components of the Cure Light Wounds Spell into it such that it is not immediately obvious that he is doing anything more than telling a story.









*OOC:*


Actions
Continue to inspire courage +2
Use the Spellsong Feat to mask casting of Cure Light Wounds
Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=13) on himself







[sblock=using the Spellsong Feat]Perform (oratory) to mask spellcasting (1d20+17=24)
Spellsong (7th): You can combine your bardic performance and                                your spellcasting in two ways.                                
1) conceal casting a spell by masking it                                   in performance. As a swift action, combine                                   the casting time with a perform check.                                   Observers must make a perception or sense                                   motive or check to realize you are also                                   casting a spell. This uses 1 round of your                                   bardic performance[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2013)

Arianna manages to score a couple more scratches on Lesaar. Drev puts the smack down on another of the nuisance Mephits, and Anaerion covers the remaining two with glowing golden dust, blinding them in the process. Heinrich's attack on Anaerion dispels another of his _Mirror Images_ with a *pop*. Elenka frees Drev to pursue the heavy hitters and moves herself to help with the blinded Mephits. Ellamin continues his rousing support of the crew and maintains his invisibility, while curing himself of the damage done by the latest Fireball.

        *GM:*  OK, I think I got everything but I ran out of time before I could get to the Bad Guys actions so *they're* up. Should be able to get that update done tonight. I know I mentioned that there are islands of rock floating in the lava, but thought I'd remind you here (they're the darker spots on the map). For those brave enough, you _can_ get to the fight by jumping from rock to rock . . .     

*The Lava Shrine*

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               33/13/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             23/ 73
Elenka                16/12/14      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         28/14/26      28/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield, (27 AB), 05 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      17/ 30     Haste,              (15 AB), 10 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      50/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (03)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
[s]Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Mephit Juice
Mephit 05             15/12/14      --/ --     Blind
Mephit 06             15/12/14      --/ --     Blind
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                29/15/26      55/ --
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2013)

Lesaar stays put now that he's in the lava, again delivering three quick spear thrusts . . . all of which Arianna easily avoids. Just when s/he thinks she's safe, though, that long tail comes lashing up out of the molten rock to deliver her a stinging slap to the chest! The tail wraps quickly around her hovering form and begins to squeeze.

The tiny Mephit squaring off against the huge wood-man zips around as he gesticulates wildly, shouting arcane words in Draconic, and thrusts out a hand. A darkly scintillating bolt of energy lances out to strike Drev squarely in the face. Drev _feels_ his energy being sapped as the force spreads rapidly to cover his face and body.

One of the nuisance Mephits cries out in their strange, gravelly/bubbly tongue, and is answered by the other. Both of them drop to the ground, where they dissolve into pools of molten rock and begin rolling across the cavern floor toward the party members there.

[sblock=Heinrich]The Mephits yell out the Ignan equivalent of "Wondertwin Powers, Activate! Form of . . . Lava! Shape of . . . Lava!"[/sblock]

*The Lava Shrine*

[sblock=Combat!]
Lesaar hits Arianna/Tek with a tail slap, and successfully grapples/constricts.
Andgronakraks (casting Defensively) hits Drev's Touch AC with a _Gloomblind Bolt_. Drev needs to make a Reflex Save (DC 15) or be blinded for one round.
The two nuisance Mephits are now 3' diameter pools of lava, rolling across the floor at a blazin' 10' per round.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               33/13/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             51/ 73
Elenka                16/12/14      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         28/14/26      43/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield, (22 AB), 10 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      17/ 30     Haste,              (15 AB), 10 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      50/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (03)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
[s]Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Mephit Juice
Mephit 05             15/12/14      --/ --     Blind
Mephit 06             15/12/14      --/ --     Blind
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                29/15/26      55/ --
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 25, 2013)

[section]"HELP!  He's got me wrapped up!"Struggling against his coiled embrace, only one claw is able to dig into the tough hide of the fire serpent.
Same Map
[sblock=actions]Swift: Arcane Strike 
and full attack
First claw attack +  GMF + Haste + Heroism - Grappled (1d20+10+1+1+2-2=19) missed
Second claw attack +  GMF + Haste + Heroism - Grappled (1d20+10+1+1+2-2=32) hits crit confirm attack  + GMF + Haste + Heroism - Grappled (1d20+10+1+1+2-2=21) not confirmed for damage + STR + Arcane Strike + GMF + Shock (1d6+4+2+1+1d6=9)
third claw attack +  GMF + Haste + Heroism - Grappled (1d20+10+1+1+2-2=20) misses
fourth claw attack +  GMF + Haste + Heroism - Grappled (1d20+10+1+1+2-2=23) misses
hasted claw attack +  GMF + Haste + Heroism - Grappled (1d20+10+1+1+2-2=14) missed
doing 9 damage total
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 71/*9*, Current AC: 30+2+1-2
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40+30' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1-2, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+1 Haste+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) Haste (5 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32+1-2 grappled, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2013)

Heinrich refrains from letting the magma mephitis know he understood them. He contemplates on what the strengths and weaknesses are of the opposing team. [knowledge checks on the salamander then magma mephitis: 1d20+11=14, 1d20+11=12] (dang those rolls suck.) then with ond hand with his dagger strangely in his hand and his wand in the other, he moves 25 feet to G,7 and shoots his wand at Lasaar 1d4+1=5


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2013)

Elliman continues his story as he moves to a better vantage point to observe the ongoing fight. As he does so, he makes his voice move as though he was moving to and beyond the mephit leader, hoping to force the creature into choosing who to act against in a bid to help out the wood man.









*OOC:*


Continue to Inspire Courage +2
Move to J-7
Throw voice to P-14


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2013)

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anaerion is ready to cast the spell that Elnka has used earlier, but upon hearing Arianna's cry his attention is turned else where. 

Looking at Elenka, he says "Now, I think that spell you used earlier is in need of a repeat, won't you agree?  I am moving to assist Arianna."

Moving quickly accros the battle field, Anaerion looks like he is going to jump directly into the lava.  However, with a blink of an eye, Anaerion focus his teleportation magic to cross the great lava reef, appaering just out of reach of the two grappling creatures.

Now that he is in range, he takes a quick glance at the statue next to him before preparing to free Arianna.
[sblock=Actions]
Move: 30 ' move to K7
Standard: Dimensional Steps across to K29 (110' ft of movement)
[/sblock]

The Newest Map

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 41
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:250/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: Glitterdust,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

"Why do wizards always have to be enigmatic?" mutters Elenka.  "Why can't they just say, 'Now would be a good time for that pit spell,'?"

The summoner scowls and shoots a glare towards the pools of lava rolling slowly across the chamber floor.  As suggested, however, Elenka summons a pit into existence directly where the two pools of lava are.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
Standard: cast Create Pit (DC 17) (labeled Grease on the map)
Move: none

Drevezh'korol
Drev took 20 dmg from the Gloomblind bolt?
Drev Ref vs. GBBolt (1d20+3=14) Note: forgot to add the +1 to Ref saves from the Haste spell so Drev actually got exactly what he needed to make it.
Drev Fly skill (1d20+3=8)  Drev failed his Fly check to hover but I can't seem to find how failing a Fly check affects his actions.  What happens?[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=Fly]Drev made it.  Fly skill (DEX 2) + Dex Penalty for large (-1) + Good Maneuverability (4) + Caster Lvl/2 (4)  + Size Large (-2) + Roll (5) = 12 > 10 or lose 10' of height. 
If he missed, it would have been a lava hotfoot.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2013)

*Combat (Round 04, Late-Round Update)*


Drev took 20 damage (15 L, 5 NL) from the Gloomblind Bolt. Not blinded, though.
The only reference I found to making Fly checks when injured is from the skill, and it specifies 'using wings.' That's why I haven't been asking Arianna for checks when she's injured (wouldn't have mattered until this last round anyway). Regardless, Drev is still flying and is not blind, so just need his action to finish the round.
Ellamin Bluff vs Andgronakraks Sense Motive: Ellamin wins, Mephit fooled.
Anaerion reckons the statue _could_ be a construct . . . but it's not. It's a huge metal statue of a snake-headed humanoid, plainly very old. It looks like lava has been shaped and cooled around the legs and feet to turn the humanoid form into a crude representation of a Salamander.
Although it appears everyone is aware, this has been misunderstood before and I want to make sure there are no misunderstandings: HP posted in the combat block below is damage _taken_, *not* HP remaining. I'm not suggesting different actions, just making sure everyone's on the same page.
Finally, you're doing a great job with using the spell effects and other tokens on the map, GE! I appreciate the help keeping it current.

You can change a lot of stuff on the tokens by double clicking them on the map - for example, you could double click the Grease token you used for the pit once you'd added it, and changed the title to Pit using the drop down that appears. This changes the tool-tip that comes up. You can also adjust transparency using that slider, and lots of other pretty cool stuff.

On a related note, if anyone needs new spell effects tokens let me know and I'll get something whipped up and added to the folders. (I added a "Pit" token and changed the one on the map).

        *GM:*  Just Drev to finish the round!     

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               31/11/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             51/ 73
Elenka                16/12/14      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         28/14/26      43/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield, (22 AB), 10 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      17/ 30     Haste,              (15 AB), 10 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      50/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (02)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                27/13/26      66/ --     

[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
[s]Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Mephit Juice
[s]Mephit 05             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
[s]Mephit 06             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol is feeling a little unstable in the air and so sets down on a lava island in order to make an attack upon Andgronakraks.  Unfortunately his unease in the air affects his aim and he misses the mephit leader.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
already acted

Drevezh'korol
Move: to lava island; map updated
Standard: Drev slam +PA+GMF+haste+IC vs Mephit (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=24) MISS[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

Lesaar ignores the arrival of Anaerion and continues to punish Arianna/Tek with his crushing embrace. Andgronakraks whirls and fires another Gloombolt in the direction from which Ellamin's voice is assaulting his ears.

        *GM:*  No map update. Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               31/11/28      --/ 64     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             66/ 73
Elenka                16/12/14      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         28/14/26      43/ 56     Haste, Fly, Shield, (22 AB), 10 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      17/ 30     Haste,              (15 AB), 10 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      50/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (02)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     
Lesaar                27/13/26      66/ --     

[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
[s]Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Mephit Juice
[s]Mephit 05             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
[s]Mephit 06             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2013)

Already knowing the spell needed to free Arianna, Anaerion says "Grant my friend the gift of a quick escape, that her freed bonds will ensure our path to victory!"
[sblock=Actions]
Standard: cast grease on Arianna
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 41
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:250/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 3/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: ,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*, Glitter dust ,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 28, 2013)

[section]"Perfect!"  With the aide of the grease, Arianna is able to slip free of the fire serpent, even as the grease on her skin starts to sizzle and bubble.  Sticking around, she searches for the next weak spot in its defenses to attack.Same Map
[sblock=actions]Free: Fused Link: Transfer the 15 damage taken from Teq to Arianna so Teq doesn't disappear.
Std: Break Grapple CMB +  Grease + GMF + Haste + Heroism (1d20+10+10+1+1+2=41) I hope that succeeds! 
Move: None, (sticking around to threaten AoO in case of spell)
OOC: Arianna has the 73 HP and Teq 62 as full base hp.  The combat block has them flipped. Arianna is down 15, Teq is down 51.
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 56/*11*, Current AC: 30+2+1-2
CMB +10, CMD 22+1haste+10grease, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40+30' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1-2, d6+4+2+1 Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+1 Haste+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) Haste (4 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32+1, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60, landed.[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 28, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Out of spells and with the nearest of enemies down a pit or across the lava and out of reach Elenka is at a bit of a loss of what to do.  Not quite ready to take her chances leaping from island to island in the lava she keeps her terbutje at the ready and watches as the battle plays out.

Drevezh'korol balances on the small island near Andgronakraks and clenches his fists in preparation of attacking.  His first strike is a good one but his second misses.  The third, however, strikes the mephit leader with crushing force...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
Delay

Drevezh'korol
Full-Round:
#1: Slam +PA+GMF+haste+IC vs Mephit (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=28) for Slam dmg +PA+GMF+IC (2d8+11+4+1+2=29) + acid (1d6=4)
#2: Slam +PA+GMF+haste+IC vs Mephit (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=22) MISS
#3: Slam +PA+GMF+haste+IC vs Mephit (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=39) Possible crit...
Slam +PA+GMF+haste+IC vs Mephit (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=33) Confirmed for Slam dmg +PA+GMF+IC (2d8+11+4+1+2=24) + Slam dmg +PA+GMF+IC (2d8+11+4+1+2=21) + acid (1d6=2)
Total: 74 dmg + 6 acid dmg.

Note: Drev has 68 max hp currently with his modified CON.
[/sblock]
*Same Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

*Combat! (Late Round 05 Update)*

Drev's mighty blow sends Andgronakraks (Earth Mephit Sorcerer 6) crashing against the stone wall of the cave, a look of horrified surprise on his tiny little face as he realizes that the last thing in this world going through his brain is his arse. 

        *GM:*  Just leaves Heinrich and Ellamin for the round. Fixes to Combat Block made.     

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*

[sblock=Combat!]

```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               31/11/28      15/ 73     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             51/ 66
Elenka                16/12/14      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         28/14/26      43/ 68     Haste, Fly, Shield, (22 AB), 10 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      17/ 30     Haste,              (15 AB), 10 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      50/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (02)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Lesaar                27/13/26      66/ --     

[s]Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     [/s] That is One Dead Mephit!
[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
[s]Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Mephit Juice
[s]Mephit 05             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
[s]Mephit 06             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ellamin keeps up his story as he starts to gingerly move across the lava pit, jumping from stone to stone as carefully as he can. The voice appears to move closer to the only remaining combatant as well.









*OOC:*


Double move to E-13 (should be able to take 10 on the jump as it only requires 10 feet of long jump and no one is threatening him)
Throw voice to I-19


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2013)

*The Lava Shrine (Updated)*

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] Just need Heinrich's action and we can get this puppy one step closer to done!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry, hospital thing yesterday. Range: 105 feet; Action: standard, cast spell . . . cast magic missile from his wand . . . 1d4+1=4


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

Content for now to "wade" in the molten rock, Lesaar grasps the holy symbol hanging from his neck and holds it forth. A bilious wave of hate and anger pours forth, enveloping Arianna and Anaerion and blasting away portions of their life force.

*The Lava Shrine (No Change)*

        *GM:*  Party is up!     

[sblock=Combat!]
Lesaar Channels Negative Energy; Arianna and Anaerion take 14 Negative Energy (Will Save DC 14 reduces this to 7). Damage is not deducted on the block.


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Arianna               31/11/28      15/ 73     Haste, Fly
  (Tek)                             51/ 66
Elenka                16/12/14      12/ 66     Haste
Drevezh'Korol         28/14/26      43/ 68     Haste, Fly, Shield, (22 AB), 10 NL Damage
Heinrich              15/13/12      17/ 30     Haste,              (15 AB), 10 NL Damage
Anaerion              18/12/16      50/ 65     Haste, Mirror Image (02)
Ellamin               20/14/18      12/ 51     Haste, Invisible, Ventriloquism
```


```
[U]Combatant             AC/ T/FF     HP Taken    Condition[/U]
Lesaar                27/13/26      77/ --     

[s]Andgronakraks         26/17/20      --/ --     [/s] That is One Dead Mephit!
[s]Mephit 01             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Smacked Down
[s]Mephit 02             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Squashed Flat
[s]Mephit 03             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Fritterized
[s]Mephit 04             19/16/16      --/ --     [/s] Mephit Juice
[s]Mephit 05             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
[s]Mephit 06             15/12/14      --/ --     [/s] Blind & Sunk
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 30, 2013)

[section]Arianna shakes off a good portion of the unholy energy the fire priest unleashed with ease. "I would offer you a humiliating death, but the forgotten dead rarely feel humiliation.  You'll just have to settle for being worm food." Now that she is free, Arianna floats around the fire serpent, putting it between her and the massive treeman.  In another tempest of slashing claws, she draws more blood from the invading foe.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Will save + Heroism (1d20+12+2=24) succeeds reducing it to 7 damage from Negative Energy to Teq
Swift: Arcane Strike
5' step
full attack
first claw attack + GMF + Haste + IC + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2+2=27) hits for damage + STR + Arcane Strike + GMF + IC + Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=17)
second claw attack + GMF + Haste + IC + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2+2=25) missed by 2, If Malkovian interjects damage+STR + Arcane Strike + GMF + IC + Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=15)
third claw attack + GMF + Haste + IC + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2+2=19) really missed
fourth claw attack + GMF + Haste + IC + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2+2=33) hits for damage + STR + Arcane Strike + GMF + IC + Shock (1d6+4+2+1+2+1d6=17)
hasted claw attack + GMF + Haste + IC + Heroism (1d20+10+1+1+2+2=20) missed

34 damage or if Malkovian helps with an immediate encouragement 49 damage.
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 56/*4*, Current AC: 30+2+1
CMB +10, CMD 22+1haste+10grease, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40+30' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1+2IC, d6+4+2+1+2IC Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+1 Haste+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) Haste (3 rounds)
In hand: claws
Conditions: AC 32+1, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

"No, No, your doing it wrong! You need to twist the claw at the end!  it will allow you to scrape their scales!"  The bodiless repsonse seems to aid Arianna's aim, as the one claw that looked like it would miss now makes contact with the body.  "Perfect!"

Anaerion, meanwhile, holds up his hands and starts waiving them around.  "I offer no sympathy either.  Defeat was inevitable with our power the way it is.  What madness you planned with your god now ends here."

5 bolts of magical energy wizz through the air, and strike at the creature, hoping that it puts him down for good.
[sblock=Actions]
Malkovian: Cast Timly inspiration to make the near miss hit.

Anaerion:
Magic Missile Attack! 5d4+5=19
Anaerion's Save 1d20+7=14 

AAANd I hope between the two of us that does it.  Otherwise Anaerion looks like an iditot...
[/sblock]



[sblock=Stats]
 Initiative: +9 Perception: +2 (low-light vision)
 AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch )   HP: 65 Current: 41
 CMB: +2 CMD:15(10ff) Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +7
 +2 Will vs. Enchantments
 Special: Immune to Magical Sleep
 Current Conditions in Effect: Mirror Image(6)

School Focus:
 Shift: 20' Teleport as Dim Door. Does not Provoke AoO (6/9 remaining)
 Summoner's Charm: Summoning Spells Last a total of 13 Rounds
 Fast Study: Can Memorize Open Slots in 1 minute instead of 15 minutes
 Dimensional Steps:250/270 feet per day.  Must be used in 5' increments

 Malkovian: Happy for now.
 Timely Inspiration: 2/3 Immediate Action, +2 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Gallant Inspiration: 1/1 Immediate Action, +2d4 Bonus, Range 60', Immediate action
Borrow Skill: 2/3 Standard Action, borrowing skill ranks.
 Mage Hand: At will. Controllable by Malkovian/ Anaerion
 Cure Light Wounds: 1/3 Standard Action.  1d8+5.  
 Bonus Boon: Anaerion does not know this power. 
Bonus Boon 2: Anaerion does not know this power.
Bonus Boon 3: Anaerion does not know this power.

Spells Prepared: 
 Level 0: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Acid Splash, Mending
 Level 1: Grease* (DC 18),Protection From Evil,Grease* (DC 18),Magic Missile 4d4+4,Unseen Servant,Mage Armor,Magic Missile 4d4+4
 Level 2: ,Invisibility,Mirror Image,Web*, Glitter dust ,Create Pit,Magical Missile, Magic Missile
 Level 3: Haste,Summon Monster 3 *,Fly,Dispel Magic,Fly
 Level 4: Summon Monster 4,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19),Phantom Chariot,Persistent Glitterdust (DC 19)
Level 5: Teleport, Summon Monster 5, Summon Monster 5
 Arcane Bond: Available
 [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

*GM:*  He's not done yet!


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ooc Tough little cookie.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 30, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol again throws himself into the steamy air.  After a brief wobble he moves across the chamber skimming just above the bubbling lava.  Once he is within reach of the salamander lord he strikes out with his clenched fist.  

Elenka moves over to Heinrich.

"Anything you can do to get us over there?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka
Move: to Heinrich & talk
no standard action taken

Drevezh'korol
Move: across the chamber (60 ft.; map updated)
Standard: Slam +PA+GMF+haste+IC vs. Salamander (1d20+17-2+1+1+2=30) for Slam +PA+GMF+IC (2d8+11+4+1+2=29) + acid (1d6=3)
[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

Arianna's flying claws have the Salamander Priest shredded and reeling; Anaerion's blasts of arcane force drive him back toward the edge of the smallish rock atop which he's perched, spinning him around. He just has time for the surprise to register on his saurian features as Drev comes swooping in to land a powerful punch to the face, and Lesaar is done for; without even a final whimper of defiance, he slumps to the rock.

        *GM:*  *Now* he's done. Combat over. (Anaerion's Missiles actually left him with exactly one HP ).

Go ahead and work on getting your post-combat actions up if you have time; I'll update this evening.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 30, 2013)

[section]Before the body sinks into the lava, Arianna grabs it and drags it up  onto the bit of solid rock that is near the wall.  Looking around and  finding none of her compatriots have a big sharp axe, she pulls a dagger  and starts slicing through the neck.  "Raise dead is too easy for priests.  I'm making sure he is never coming back." It takes some work, but she decapitates the salamander.  Then she starts looting the rest of the body.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]decapitate and loot
[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (26 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (38 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 56/*4*, Current AC: 30+2
CMB +10, CMD 22+1haste+10grease, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2+1+2IC, d6+4+2+1+2IC Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.1 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.1 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.1 hours), See Invisibility (14 minutes), Heroism (70 minutes), Shield (70 rounds) 
In hand: dagger
Conditions: AC 32, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

Lasaar is wearing a very nice suit of chainmail - light and flexible, it drapes his headless corpse from shoulders to what would be the thighs on a human.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2013)

[section]Arianna pulls out her healing sticks and starts healing the injured. Once she gets across the lava to Elenka, she borrows her stick as well, so she doesn't bear the brunt of paying for all the healing. Heinrich offers up his to fix his wounds.  Remembering Ellamin has one of his own, she leaves him to tend to his own wounds.

After that is done, "Hey, the fire serpent stuck me with a spear!"  She returns to the spot where they fought and casts detect magic to visually search the liquid rock for a chance to find it.
[sblock=actions]Pull healing wands and start healing the injured
Wand of Lesser  Rejuvenate Eidolon charges (1d10+1=10, 1d10+1=11, 1d10+1=4, 1d10+1=6,  1d10+1=11, 1d10+1=6, 1d10+1=10, 1d10+1=5, 1d10+1=2) First 5 charges give Drev 42 healing all but 1 HP.  23 HP to Teq.
Wand of Lesser  Rejuvenate Eidolon charges (1d10+1=10, 1d10+1=7, 1d10+1=8) and Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon charges (1d10+1=6) and Wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon charges (1d10+1=4) 35 to Teq, brings Teq Oola to full HP.

Switching wands to Arianna's and Heinrich's Cure Light Wounds for 13 charges:
Wand of Cure Light  Wounds charges (1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=2,  1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=2,  1d8+1=5)
48 HP to Anaerion leaving him at -2 from max.
15 HP to Heinrich leaving him at -2 from max.
Using Elenka's Wand of CLW at total of 7 charges:
Wand of Cure Light  Wounds charges (1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=8) 
15 HP to Arianna to bring her to full
13 HP to Elenka to bring her to full
Ellamin has his own wand and can heal himself.

Totals: 7 charges from Elenka's CLW wand, 4 charges from Heinrich's CLW wand, 9 charges from Arianna's CLW wand, 14 charges from her LRE wand.

[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (12 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (29 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 73/62, Current AC: 30+2
CMB +10, CMD 22+1haste+10grease, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2, d6+4+2+1+2IC Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.0 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.0 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.0 hours), See Invisibility (8 minutes), Heroism (64 minutes), Shield (10 rounds) 
In hand: wands
Conditions: AC 32, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol will land next to the statue and look over this end of the chamber and the statue.

"Good work, Teq Oola.  And you, Anaerion, as well."

He'll idly chip at the cooled magma around the legs of the statue looking to satisfy his curiosity about the statue.  After a little of this he'll launch himself back into the air to fly over to the unexplored alcove and look around.

"Never mind," says Elenka to Heinrich.  "I want to look around here a bit first."

Elenka will go to each of the mephits and examine them.  She's summoned mephits before but none like this.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Drev Perception (1d20+9=15)
Elenka Perception (1d20+10=19)
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

Arianna's spell does not reveal the presence of any magic underneath the magma. It does, however, show that Lesaar's chainmail is magical. It also reveals the glow of a magical aura from within the statue's base - the glow shines through the outlines of a hidden door. An aura glints from the mephit Andgronakraks as well, where he's smeared on the cavern wall like a swatted fly.

Drev's examination of the alcove reveals the back of a secret door - not concealed from this side. Opening it reveals the room filled with boiling mud.

Two of the dead mephits accessible to Elenka are wearing religious trappings, the holy symbols are a flame wreathed in shadows. The other dead 'nuisance' mephit is not wearing such a symbol, but a careful examination reveals that both of his legs are twisted and deformed; he'd be able to walk but his movement would be severely hampered. One of the mephits fell into the lava after Drev swatted it. The final two are still in lava form, and likely soon to be swallowed up by the pit as it closes.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anaeiron nods to Drev "The same to you.  I am hoping you enjoy the flight spell?  Now then, to figure out how to get back over there.  But first, did you magical sight show anything of interest?"

He activates his own magical detection spell, and gets to working identifying the magical enhancements on the chainmail in front of him.  

Once compelted, Anaerion will take a detailed look at the statue.  His interest in it is confirmed when Malkovian says "OO!  So, what sort of thing could this be?   A most fascinating find!"

[sblock=OOC]
Spellcraft at +20 for IDing Magical items.  3 Rolls incomming Chainmail: 1d20+20=36, Mephit: 1d20+20=37, Hidden: 1d20+20=33
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

The armor is +1 Mithril chainmail. W/in the revealed compartment in the statue's base is a Bag of Holding (Type III), and within the Bag is a Wand of Flame Blade (31 Charges). The squished Earth Mephit Sorcerer is wearing a Ring of Force Shield.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2013)

"I can lift you up, Frauline, but moof across? Nein Ist not vhat I haf memorized." He then watches the salamander priest fall into the molten rock. "AH, Neffer mind indeed. Ja"  . . . He moves to [I,3] the pit of magma mephets and uses Knowledge of the planes to see what he knows of the particular creatures, and detect magic to see if thy have any thing. . . . 1d20+11=20


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2013)

The creatures w/in the pit are revealed to be Magma Mephits by their ability to turn themselves into pools of lava. No magic items are revealed by Heinrich's detect magic.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2013)

"Nich goot, no good things here" He announces near the magma mephitis. he returns to keep watch over the party over the magma pool.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 31, 2013)

Once completed with his identification on items, Anaerion looks over to the far side of the lave.  "Wow, that is a long way away.  And I think I used up my short range teleports just now."  "What about that super teleport you have?" "That is our trip out of here.  With that, I can cross _miles_.  Not using it on this.  Once Pari was informed at least."  

The disemboided voice says "Well, maybe you could hitch a ride on one of these two fine flyers?  I think Drev could hold you in his palm now."  Anaerion seems to consider the idea before looking up at Drev and Arianna.  "Would one of you mind giving me a lift?  I am trying to save my long distance teleport until we are ready to go.  Would hopefully get us back to Venza after our jaunt to Tal Hallow.  We can pick up the force shield ring on the imp, and I can go over what we found on this one." generataing vagly to the headless salamander.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2013)

Should someone start o fall into the lava, Heinrich will ready his levitate spell to lift whoever may fall.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2013)

"I can do that."  Arianna grabs Anaerion around the chest, makes sure she has a good hold on him and flies across to the other end of the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]That wraps up the encounters for this adventure. Thoughts and discussion of the adventure, including constructive criticism, is more than welcome as we RP out the last bit.

The first post is updated through the last encounter. Once we officially conclude I'll finalize it and put up the Tracker pic.

Full Disclosure: This was a "Set Piece," an extra little side adventure, from _Legacy of Fire_, which was the last Paizo AP to include Set Pieces. I had to really beef up the encounters, since the original piece was written for a four person party of fourth or fifth level, and I had to rework the back story to make it fit E'n, but the basic idea was not my own work.

In the end it felt to me like I hit a good challenge level. There were a couple of times when I thought I'd maybe killed one or two of you (but didn't), and I never really felt like there was a danger of a TPK. It seemed like everyone got to contribute at least a little, though Heinrich was more neutralized than the others because of the nature of the foes.

This is the highest level party I've ever GM'd for, and I found I liked it. There was a lot to keep up with during the fights, but the really hard part for me was putting together encounters that had enough variety in their bags of tricks to challenge you. High level parties have a LOT of diverse abilities!

[sblock=Behind the Curtain]The Guardian of the Shrine was a Salamander/Fighter 05 with a couple of vanilla Salamander buddies. The Lava Shrine was six Magma Mephits, three with a level of Oracle and three with a level of Inquisitor. The final Mephit with the name was an Earth Mephit/Sorcerer 6 (he'd been shadowing you from the first room, and was the author of the falling ceiling). Lasaar was a Salamander/Cleric 5.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2013)

Once she has the wizard to safety and a shortcut to the mud pit through the secret door, Arianna drags the headless body to its anonymous grave as well.  Clearing out a side pouch of her haversack, she puts the head in there for now, not sure is she is keeping it as a trophy, or simply going to dispose of it elsewhere.  Maybe buried in the seabed.  She might to that.  

"Tanager should be proud.  We put down the fire demons and made this barony a safer place to live."  

Making another quick trip around, looking for more secret doors, "I think we have done everything here that we can.  Is it time to go back and get paid?"
[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+18=24) Moot point, adventure is over, but she doesn't know that. [/sblock][sblock=ooc]It was a great game!  Yeah, I was nervous for Arianna a couple times.  I should be.  That is what the game is about.  

The use of extra levels on the creatures was good.  Something above the base makes it harder to judge what will be effective against them.  Yeah, Heinrich was screwed because of being so singly focused on fire.  Now he has a reason to pick up a few spells that are useful against those that are immune to fire.  Many high level creatures are. The higher level force spells should be a place for him to concentrate, because once you get to fighting outsiders, a lot of the energy types are ineffective. 

The high AC of the opponents was hard for Arianna, but that is her trick as well, so what is good for the goose is good for the gander.  Can't complain there.   She has to work on bringing her "to hit" up, and can't take things like power attack that drops it down.  She needs a bit more work in that department.

Once Arianna was grappled, I was kind of figuring it would take a nat 20 to make the concentration check to cast Dimension Door to get out.  And since she was grappled, it was only a "move opponent" grapple CMB check to pull her down into the lava.  So, she was scared.    Anaerion's grease spell was the perfect thing to get her out. That, and I have read the Lava Rules.

Sorry about putting a desired items list on my character sheet, and then not wanting a couple of the items that came up.  I know picking treasure to place is one of those things where one can hem and haw a bit before deciding. It wasn't until they came up that I realized I wouldn't use them.  Arianna uses swift actions every round to get Arcane Strike on her natural weapons.  So, the crown being a swift action to activate, would never be used. Oops!  I make those lists when just perusing through the UE book grabbing what looks cool and cheap, but forget to trim them down to what is practical. 

Arianna has a bit more cleanup to do this round of posts, then I will  put in the plot hook for the Allbright game in the next round of posts.   That give people a chance at their cleanup as well.  Anaerion and "the girls" will be getting their invitation shortly in this thread so we don't have to get back all the way to the DWI.     Getting back to Pari and getting paid is probably a good idea first before we blip out.
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2013)

"Thank you Arianna.  And yes, I believe it is.  Now, let us head outside, and I can summon Pari here." Pulling out the rune Pari gave him at the tunnel entrance, Anaerion gives it a once over to remeber how it works before continuing.  "Now then, for the gear that remains.  The chainmail shirt provides basic protection, and inside the statue was this wand of flame blade, but unless you are trained in druidic magic I doubt you will be able to use it.  The wand was contained in a bag that allows more gear to be placed into it, similar to the haversack I carry now.   The ring on the mephit will provide some shield bonus for the wearer, but it will not protect you from magic like a protection ring would."

[sblock=Game]
Wow, I was nervous for no reason.  I got scared when all those mephits were comming at us, but was even more surprised when they failed the saves.  Buffing up like we did really helped alot.  Haste is super powerful.  If someone went unconscious however Anaerion was going to use that scroll of banishment.   I want to copy it into my book, but as a level 7 wizard spell I am trying to save that till I get closer to level 7.  

Now, Anaerion has access to slow.  Persistent Slow anyone?  Although Anaerion could really learn some more attack spells...

SK: Anaerion has a Blessed Book he needs to pick up at the pearl.  And he needs to pick up some more reading material for Malkovian.  I have been cycling books every adventure. 

And spells.  But, Relic knows some of the spells I would like, and some of the spells Mowgli put in that cool tube Anaerion would like (Slow/Banishment) to get.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

As long as the fly spell lasts Drevezh'korol will cart members of the group around so that they all have a chance to examine whichever portions of the lava cave that they wish to examine.  He is ready to leave when the others decide that it is time, however; this steamy cavern was quite different than the cold hills of his otherworldly home.  He nods in response to Arianna's question.

"I am ready to leave this steaming hell of a place."

Elenka snickers at Drevezh'korol but looks more than ready to leave, too.  She idly brushes a bit of damp and drooping red hair from her face.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Thanks, Mowgli.  I greatly enjoyed that.  These last two battles were particularly enjoyable and I think you found a good mix for the opponents.  I was at a bit of a loss of what to do with Elenka once she cast all of her spells; I'll have to consider how to counter that in the future.
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2013)

Eventually Ellamin becomes visible again, though he falls silent after the battle is over to keep watch over the proceedings should more trouble arise. "That was interesting. Not up there with the giants vs the dragon, but still an interesting adventure nonetheless. It should prove to be satisfactory for the more common folk at the very least, even if more refined and exotic tastes shall find it lacking." He doesn't seem at all upset about leaving the overly hot cave when they are ready to leave.

[sblock=ooc]That was a fun adventure. The lava pit definitely hindered Ellamin a lot as he has little that goes beyond short range. Also, Heinrich wasn't the only one affected by the focus on fire. Most of Ellamin's secondary tricks are fire based, so once he started inspiring courage, it was a bit of a challenge figuring out what to do with him. I probably need to have him learn summon monster or figure out some way to deal with longer ranges, but overall, he did quite well I think. I hope the inspire courage made up for the lack of other contributions in the last fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2013)

[sblock=pout]I was greatly frustrated, not only by the limited internet, the hospital visits and the computer hack, but by the challenge of not having a chance to prepare, and having the fire skills negated[/sblock]When every one is safely over, Heinrich puts the dagger away and raises his hand. "vee are done, ja?" when he gets affirmation he speaks the draconic words of power in his thickly accented speech. a ball of red glowing fire shoots from his hand and heads to the alter and explodes! "An abomination to purity of fire."10d6=34 he then summons a magma elemental and orders it to destroy any other remains of the statue. "harumpf. Vee are done here. Return to your home friend. We go now? ggot"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2013)

Loot in hand, you make your way from the lava room, down the gentle slopes and back through the rooms you fought your way through so laboriously. A growing rumbling sound follows you from the room, and as you get to the altar room - the first you encountered as you entered - Ellamin looks back and notes that there is dust obscuring the rooms behind and rock falling from the ceiling. The ground begins to shake . . .

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the feedback, all, and I'm glad you enjoyed the game! No worries on the magic items, SK! I had to put something in, and your requests saved me the trouble of finding some of it on my own. It'll be good stuff for the Pearl, in any case. We probably need to build our higher value stock up there anyway as we've got some characters getting into the teens in levels now.

(Heinrich is responsible for the collapse of the cave system, DeWar, so he can stop sulking now - he's powerful too! )

We can hand-wave the report to Tal-Hallow, since SK has about half of the party for his game parked and waiting on those who're joining him from this game. If you'll kindly flee the collapsing caves and summon Pari we'll take care of the last little bit and call this one done! Let's shoot for tomorrow, day after at the latest unless folks aren't going to be around to post over the weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2013)

Heinrich exits the cave with the others. He turns to watch the evil shrine collapse. He turns back with a smile on his face. "oops."


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2013)

[sblock=Anaerion]Anaerion hears a familiar voice in his head.  Startled for a moment, he then realizes it is something he has not tried before.  A Sending.

_{{I have work for you.  Be at my front door at your soonest convenience. Bring the two charming ladies. See you in five minutes.}}_ 

Anaerion ponders, then remembers the details about the spell.  With only twenty five words to answer the telepathic beckoning, he chooses them carefully.

OOC: Plot hook.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ellamin cheerfully breathes in the not burning air of the outdoors. He waits for the mage to activate the stone to contact his fellow gnome, mentally composing the adventure for public consumption in future performances.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2013)

Anaerion nods his head instinctively, saying to the air "Understood.  Finishing our current mission now.  Malkovian says hello. Be outside with company within five minutes."  He waves his hand as though to dismiss something, then reaches into his pocket to dig out the stone Pari gave them.  Before activating it he looks to Elenka and Arianna and says "My...mentor would like to speak with the two of you charming ladies as soon as our business with Pari is complete.  I have a way to get there quickly and efficiency, and I will leave Heinrich the tools he needs to get back as well.   Now then."

Holding the stone in his hand Anaerions says "Come forth, guardian of this land.  Here the call of you friends and companions, and know that our mission is a success."  Striding to the tree, Anaerion pushes the rock into the tree, hoping that he did the spell correctly.  

Malkvoain says "Oh! was that Mother! Tell her I said hi!  Oh wait you did that already.  My bad."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2013)

When he is handed the tool to return to Venza, Heinrich says to the others, "then come, we go!"


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 2, 2013)

[section]Looking through the loot, "Can't. can't.  Well, not as good for me.  Can't.  Nope.  His.  Well, looks like I will be taking my share in gold.  There are a lot of things I want at the Mystic Pearl.  The ring looks useful, but wouldn't benefit me.  The gem, yeah, the gem is cute.  I can spend that easily too if I need to."

When Anaerion invites her to go meet his mentor, "Well, okay, I guess so.  Who is this patron guy?  And how does he know me?"
[sblock=actions]Arianna will take her pay as the emerald and gold unless someone else is interested in the gem.  She can't use the armor or ring.  The other items seem better suited to others.  Besides, she can't afford all the new toys she wants at the Pearl as it is.[/sblock][sblock=Arianna's mini-stats]Arianna Mermaid ~ Perception +9, Sense Motive +6, Stealth -1, Low Light Vision
Base HP *73*/0, AC 14, 13 T, 13 FF, Init +2 
Current HP: 71,  Current AC: 18
CMB +5, CMD 17, Fort +7, Reflex +5, Will +10 . . Move 15'
MW Long Spear +6, d8 with 10' reach
MW DW Spear Gun +8, d8
Dagger +5, d4 or thrown +7, d4
Active Enhancements: -
In hand: none

 Consumables: 15 spear gun bolts, 20 cold iron bolts, 10 days rations,
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Cure Light Wounds, (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potions of Enlarge Person, Ant Haul, Summon Eidolon, Spider Climb (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 vial of anti-toxin, 1 holy water (in scarf)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Cure Light Wounds (crutch)
. . .... . . . . . . . 1 potion of Lesser Restoration, 1 vial of anti-toxin (in backpack)
.......................1 wand of Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon (12 charges)
.......................1 wand of Cure Light Wounds (29 charges)

  Summon Monster IV: 7/day, 0 used
.Cantrips: unlimited Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Drench, Jolt, Guidance, Breeze
. Orisons: unlimited Stabilize, Detect Poison, Purify Food/Drink
 1st Level: 5/day, 2 used Mage Armor, Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Shield, Enlarge Person, Feather Fall, Life Conduit, Protection from Evil 
1st Level: Memorized Bless, Divine Favor, Longstrider(d)
2nd level: 4/day, 1 used Haste, Lesser Evolution Surge, See Invisibility, Resist Energy
 3rd level: 2/day, 1 used Heroism, Greater Magic Fang
Lesser Rod of Extend: 3 charges/day, 3 used
Ring of ForceFangs: 0/9 charges currently
Channel Positive Energy: 7/day, 6 used,  1d6 healing
Free Interrupt Abilities: Move HP from Arianna (real) to Teq (temp) to keep above zero

Beast (Teq Oola) ~ Perception +18, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +2, 60' Darkvision and Low Light Vision, Invisible and Ethereal
Base HP 73 Real / 62 Temp, AC 30, 12 T, 28 FF, Init +2, Resists: Fire 10
Current HP: 73/62, Current AC: 30
CMB +10, CMD 22, Fort +9+2, Reflex +7+2, Will +12+2. . Move *50'* with Longstrider, Fly 40' Perfect, fly skill +19

Claw/Claw/Claw/Claw+10+1+2, d6+4+2+1+2IC Arcane Strike+ 1d6 shock +1 Greater Magic Fang+2 Heroism
MW Longspear +11, d8+6+2 Arcane Strike with 10' reach
 MW Darkwood Speargun +9, d8+2 Arcane Strike
Dagger +10, d4+4 or thrown +8, d4+4+2 Arcane Strike
Jolt +8, d3, RTA spell

Active Enhancements: Evasion, Extended Mage Armor (5.0 of 12 hours), Extended Greater Magic Fang (13.0 hours), Extended Longstrider (1.0 hours), See Invisibility (6 minutes), Heroism (62 minutes)
In hand:
Conditions: AC 30, See Invisible and Ethereal, See in the dark 60[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Remembering the unidentified item, Elliman looks over it lazily as the others summon their transportation back.
Spellcraft to ID unidentifed tube (1d20+14=29)

[sblock=loot]The only things that Elliman are really interested in is the wand of summon monster, the potion, and possibly the tube, depending on what it turns out to be.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2013)

The brash Gnome and his friend Tagaiwi appear at Anaerion's summons. He proves to be very pleased with the success of the mission, and questions you for about an hour after your initial descriptions. Once he's satisfied with his understanding of all that occurred, he pulls a pouch from his pack and gives one to each of you.

"Here is all the gold the Council at Tal Hallow would authorize me to release to you. It is not much compared to what you likely obtained within the shrine, but please accept it along with my most sincere thanks for your help in this matter, and the thanks of the Council. They have decreed that any of you are welcome within our borders, and will be treated as honored guests on any occasion when you visit."

[sblock=Odds & Ends]The tube is an *Infinite Scrollcase*. The pouch contains 500 GPs. If everything else is correct numbers wise that 500 should put you a few GP over expected treasure, but makes the total treasure divisible by 5.

First post is updated with final treasure and XP, and a pic of the spreadsheet for PMs review.

Thanks to everyone again for a great game! This feels like a sort of abrupt end, but it sets many of the players up for SKs game, and frees the others up to get to shopping and RPing in the DWI.

Feel free to talk here about the treasure split, of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 3, 2013)

[sblock=ooc XP]If you wouldn't mind redoing the excel chart,
a) Arianna started with 20,668 XP instead of 20,648.  It is just off twenty there.
b) Heinrich and Arianna should have leveled on just time on May 26th before the first fight finished.
c) Anaerion should have leveled on Sept 4th on time.
Thanks.

OOC: An hour?  We're going to be late!! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Happy to - but it's apparently going to take a while. When I started re-doing it, a flaw in the chart was exposed. If the first encounter XP is set to zero (as for leveling a character before the first actual encounter) the treasure over/under does not take into account any of the treasure awarded throughout the adventure. This is an error in the formula that's probably going to take a while and a good bit of work to track down .

Never mind. I set the XP for the first level up to 50, which makes a negligible difference and is in favor of the party.

Also realized that I forgot to put Pari's payment in the first post. I'll correct that oversight and use the new money (1275 rather than the original number.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka greets Pari with a weary nod and Drevezh'korol bows deeply.

"I believe we have resolved your problem for you and Heinrich has collapsed the cave so there should be no worry of a resurgence.  I appreciate the payment and the good will of Tal Hallow means more to me than you know.  I hope to travel there again some day."

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
I would like to keep the Longarm Bracers.  They seem pretty useful for Drev.  The other items can be taken by others or go to the Pearl.
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2013)

*GM:*  OK, spreadsheet and first post should be accurate now, and ready for  [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]'s review.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2013)

sunshadow21 said:


> Remembering the unidentified item, Elliman looks over it lazily as the others summon their transportation back.
> Spellcraft to ID unidentifed tube (1d20+14=29)
> 
> [sblock=loot]The only things that Elliman are really interested in is the wand of summon monster, the potion, and possibly the tube, depending on what it turns out to be.[/sblock]











*OOC:*


Are you interested, then , in the tube as it is an infinite scroll case?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> The brash Gnome and his friend Tagaiwi appear at Anaerion's summons. He proves to be very pleased with the success of the mission, and questions you for about an hour after your initial descriptions. Once he's satisfied with his understanding of all that occurred, he pulls a pouch from his pack and gives one to each of you.
> 
> "Here is all the gold the Council at Tal Hallow would authorize me to release to you. It is not much compared to what you likely obtained within the shrine, but please accept it along with my most sincere thanks for your help in this matter, and the thanks of the Council. They have decreed that any of you are welcome within our borders, and will be treated as honored guests on any occasion when you visit."



Heinrich Watches every one, who in his opinion had a greater part in the vanquishing of the evil cult, as they choose what they will. He waits to see what is left over, adding to the story what minor parts he has to offer. He cant even try to keep from smiling when he gives his account of the destruction of the shrine to the evil being. "Ist goot to dispense of shrine to evil beings. Should never be rebuilt."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 3, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are you interested, then , in the tube as it is an infinite scroll case?












*OOC:*


If you want it, take it. It's nice, but there are higher priorities on Ellamin's list of needs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2013)

! Heinrich notices Elliamin pick up the tube, then after his face changes expression  a half dozen times then put it down. When no one else picks it up, Heinrich picks it up and peruses it.







*OOC:*


 I am now feeling bummed. I was just getting back into a new internet groove, then BANG! the game is over. :sad:


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2013)

*GM:*  OK, perrinmiller's gone over the numbers, made a few corrections, and we've come to an accord. The final numbers are now listed in the first post of the thread. The box you should attend to is that first 'Code' box. It lists final XP totals for all players, and the final total gold pieces gained in this adventure.

These numbers look just a little different than the Tracking Sheet, the final version of which is attached. For some reason the total treasure there came up 200 GP more than the encounter treasure plus time based gold for each character add up to. Rather than quibble over 200 GP, I added 40 GP to each character's TBG to make the sums zero.

I suspect the culprit is that first level up, where I had to add 50 XP to a character to force the sheet to track everything. I'll be working on that bug to try to resolve it, but in the meantime wanted to get this wrapped.

Just need PMs blessing and we'll call it done for good.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2013)

When Anaerion notices that Pari is excitingly asking questions about what happened, he tries to interrupt and says "I am sorry, Master Pari, but I must make haste.  My mentor has already called me to speak to her, and I do not wish her to wait longer than necessary. As she also asked Drev, Elenka, and Arianna as well, I need to show them the way.  I am sure Heinrich and and the others will be able to fill you in.  Again, I am most sorry."

Turning back to Arianna, Anaerion says "My patron knows a great many things.  I am sure she probably found out about you during my travels here, but that is only a guess.  She has improved upon my understanding of magic greatly.  But, as we are on a tight schedule, I believe most explanations can wait until you meet her.  Now then, Master Pari, an honor again to work with you.  Hopefully I will be able to in the future. If myself, Arianna, Drev, and Elenka can get paid now, we will be on our way. "

Looking at Drev and Elenka "I am assuming that you also wish to come along?"

Once everyone has confirmed their acceptance to travel, Anaerion will gather them around him, and instruct all 3 of them to place a hand on his shoulder.  Anaerion says "Venza, Mystic Pearl"  and teleports away, the 3 in tow.

[sblock=OOC]
Anaerion is more scared of being late then not getting paid, so he will try to hurry up the payment so the 4 of them can be on their way.  I'll get a post up in the linked thread of actually getting there so SK and GE can react after wards.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka isn't sure what the big hurry is with Anaerion, after all a few moments of business and the entire group could travel back together.

"Our business with Master Kalikasan seems to be concluded.  Perhaps we can all travel back together?  Unless, of course, Heinrich or Ellamin wishes to travel back to his home."

She smiles mischievously at Heinrich but moves over to Anaerion so that the wizard can perform whatever magics he needs to to return them to Venza.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]
The 'Current XP' column still seems to be incorrect.  Perhaps it wasn't updated after the last encounter?
[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 8
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 66  Current: 54
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 19 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +8

*In Hand:* terbutje
*Conditions:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 0/5 remaining.
2nd level: 0/5 remaining.
3rd level: 0/3 remaining.
*Special:*
Summon Monster 4 7/7
Bond Senses 8/8 rounds remaining
Maker's Call (Transposition) 0/1 remaining
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +9; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) See below
*HP:* 56  See below
*CMB:* +13 *CMD:* 25 *Fort:* +6 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +5 (+9 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* slam (x2) +15 (2d6+8 +1d6 acid +1d6 fire)
*Conditions:*Extended Greater Magic Fang (+1/+1; 14/14 hours); Ablative Barrier (+2 AC, 22/40 pts., 8/8 hours), Shield (8/8 minutes), Evolution Surge (8/8 minutes), Unfetter (80/80 minutes)
*Wearing:* longarm bracers 1/3 remaining

*Large Stats*
Evolution Surge (Large): +8 STR, +4 CON, +2 Natural Armor, -2 DEX, -1 AC &
attack rolls, +1 CMB & CMD, -2 Fly, -4 Stealth, 10 ft. reach, STR evolution
costs double

Major Modifications:
*STR:* 30 +10 [32 +11 w/ belt]
*DEX:* 13   *AC:* 20, 10 touch, 19 flat-footed Current AC: 27, 11 T, 25 FF (Abl. Barrier +Shield +Haste)
*CON:* 17   *HP:* 68  Current HP: 25 [10 NL]

Attacks: Slam (x2) +17 (2d8+11); PA +15 (2d8+15) (+1/+0 haste, +1/+1 GMF)
15 ft. reach[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2013)

[sblock=What?!]Um, er, I don't see anything wrong with the XP totals . . . nope, nothing wrong at all . . . they were right all along! You were just seein' things . . . yeah, _that's_ th' ticket . . . hallucinations . . . 

(Fixed now).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2013)

"If you have need to make haste, I will gladly tell the story to our good host. It has been some time since I have been in these parts of E'n, and I may tarry a bit to gather the latest news. Perhaps I shall see you all again in Venza and we can go on other grand adventures together." He eagerly starts the tale as the others prepare to leave, and it's clear that his fellow gnome's quest for information shall not be an unsuccessful ones as Ellamin shows off not just his impressive story telling acumen, but a remarkable ability to remember a great many details of the experience.

[sblock=treasure]Ellamin will take the wand of Summon Monster, the potion, and accept the rest of his payment in gold.[/sblock]


----------

